# Anyone starting IVF cycle in April/May?



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. I have started my IVF cycle and was wondering if anyone has started IVF cycle or is going to start soon? Its nice to share the stories and experiences. 

xx


----------



## star25

Hi I havent started yet but should have my first ivf appointment in the next 4 week's, are you in theuk?


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh thats great. Good luck with your appointment. Yeah I am in the UK. Let me know how your appointment goes. By the way is you first round of IVF free?


----------



## star25

My first one is free but will have to pay for anymore afterwards,hoping there wont be anymore needed!
How many funded cycles do you have? Have you started yet?


----------



## lizzie78

Hi ladies, I have my first appointment at the IVF clinic tomorrow so will hopefully know more after that but hope to be cycling soon.


----------



## star25

Good lick lizzie, let us know how it goes, I cant wait to start! Is it your first ivf cycle?


----------



## lizzie78

Hi yes it's our first cycle. DH has a child from a previous marriage so we have to self fund. It's taken us 8 years to get to the point where we have tried everything else, saved the money and I've quit smoking and lost the weight I needed to. I'm trying not to go into self sabotage mode at the moment which sounds crazy I know! I'm excited and terrified after so long thinking about getting to this point in equal measure lol. Will let you know how we get on today;)


----------



## YearningHeart

lizzie78 - Hi, how did your appointment go? Hope it went good. I hope it works out for you. Aww it is exciting indeed! 

Star25 - Yeah I hope this IVF cycle works out for you and you do nott need another, wishing you the best. I have 3 IVF cycles funded, this one is my 2nd one and I am praying it works. 
I have started my IVF, I was on long protocol which means I was on pills for like a month. Well actually I have been on 2 types of pills for like 7 weeks. I have my first scan on Friday and from Friday I will start my stims hopefully. Im very excited and nervous at the same time.

xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. Hope u don't mind me jumping in! I started my stims yesterday for my 3rd cycle of IVF with ICSI. So far so good, just feeling quite nauseous this time and have a bit of a headache. 
Good luck to everyone! Xo


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Ladies,

I think I'm going to just have to stalk you as I'm not going to be starting just yet. 

Appointment was good I think. Our issue is MFI after vasectomy reversal so the consultant confirmed that ICSI is our only way ahead. She seemed quite positive and said that there is no reason why we shouldn't have the same chance of success as everyone else and estimated 40-50% chance. So now I have to wait a little bit more as I'm going to be on Long Protocol. My cycles are around 36 days so I won't be getting my baseline scan until around the end of may and will finally start DR 21 days later. So I'm on the final straight now, think I'll feel better once I start my next cycle and can actually start doing something that will make a difference :happydance:

Yearningheart - good luck for tomorrow 

Star25 - maybe we will still end up cycling together

Twinklemama - hope the nausea is not too bad and will keep my fingers crossed that this is your cycle


----------



## emz1200

Hi everyone,

I did my first stims injection yesterday which wasn't as bad as i thought, i didn't think i would be able to inject myself but hubby left me in peace & i just sat & did it. I was very pleased with myself i just hope i can keep doing it with no problems.
This is our first IVF cycle so we are not getting too excited just yet incase it doesn't work, i know that might sound defeatest but it's the only way i think we will be able to cope.

Fingers crossed for everyone else :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## star25

hi all

yearningheart - good luck this cycle , how did you find the whole process the first time? for some reason I think its going to be easier than I'm expecting but I'm probably In for a shock, just hope it works for us all
I have long cycles 35-75 days and DH is ok its just not happening for us

Lizzie - yes we could be starting together, that would be exciting, I can't wait for ym first appointment, sounds like yours went well, wishing you lots of luck

Twinkle - hope all goes well for you, keep us updated on your progress, wishing you lots of luck 

emz - good luck, you don't sound defeatist, I keep worrying about how I will cope if this doesn't work as I think I'm pinning too many hopes on it, so exciting but scary at the same time!


----------



## YearningHeart

twinklemama - :hi: Hi and welcome! Oh thats great you started stims, we will be at similar times then :happydance: I start my stims tomorrow (Hopefully). Is it one injection you taking daily or two if you dont mind me asking? Hope the nausea goes away, those thing can be a real bugger. 

lizzie78 - :happydance: Thats brilliant! Trust me I am telling me, the long protocol seems forever but somehow time just flies. I can not believe I have had like 7 weeks of pills, seriously time went super fast. Happy to hear the appointment went well and looking for updates from you after.

emz1200 - Hi and welcome!! Wow you did the injection yourself?! :thumbup: Excellent, you brave lady!
I cant imagine doing it myself, my husband does it for me. I do agree with you in terms of not getting hopes up. This is my 2nd round of IVF and though I am so excited I keep saying to myself not to get hopes up. Bigger the hope, bigger the sadness but I hope it doesnt come to that for anyone of us.

Star - Hi, Yeah I really do hope we all get a BFP and party :happydance:
Well my first IVF did pass very quick, it was an exciting journey but at the same time an emotional one too. I found the meds a lot to take in because normally I dont have any medications unless an absolute need so that was a tough. My body did not react too good with some meds so i was in hospitial few times, those days sucked! It was horrible but to know that maybe I can have a baby kept me going and that all died when I found out my IVF failed. Iv moved on past those days of tears and ready and confident for the second round. You just have to be strong and always positive no matter comes your way. (I know super easy to say) I am wishing this IVF cycle works for you.


----------



## star25

Thankyou yearningheart, I always try and stay positive and hopeful and love reading success stories on here to help that
I hope this will be a lucky thread for us all :)


----------



## mowat

Hi all. Mind if I join? I'm supposed to start IVF in May, but right now I'm so confused! It starts to make sense at some point, right?


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Mowat,

Welcome :flower: I'm unlikely to be able to help much on the confusion front since this will be my first cycle. It might help one of the more knowledgeable ladies though if you could say whether there is anything in particular that you are confused about or is it just that you are finding the whole thing a bit overwhelming? :hugs:

Yearningheart - thank you, I'm sure you are right :winkwink: I'll be following you all and picking up tips.

In the meantime I have got back in touch with a fertility acupuncturist that I used to see and am arranging to set up some appointments which will at least make me feel like I'm doing something practical.


----------



## star25

Hi mowat, I'm hoping to start in may too, or at least have my first appointment, what is it your confused about, the whole process in general? It's definitely going to be a confusing time but there are lots of knowledgeable ladies on here who an help ;) not saying thats me atthr moment as ive been reading as much as I can but it's all so new and bigger compared to my simple clomid cycles!


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the welcome guys! I guess I'm just confused because I'm a 2 hour flight away from my clinic so everything is coming by mail, or, rarely, I talk to them on the phone. I got a package with prescriptions and, to confuse me more, they sent one that had someone else's name on it! Imagine!

I guess I'm most confused about when I need to be down at my clinic. Because I need to find somewhere to stay I'm finding this very stressful.


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - Yeah hopefully it is a lucky tread for us! :) Is there any updates on your appointment? Looking forward for you to start! 

Mowat - :hi: Welcome!!! How are you? Oh no they had someone elses name on your prescription??!!! Did you tell them that, make sure you do. Yeah I guess it does not help to fly for 2 hours to get to the clinic, is there no clinic closer just out of curiosity? 
My advice for you would be to speak to them and tell them your situation and you need to know roughly how often you may need to go in. To be honest sometimes its not known because it all depends on how your body reacts to the meds nevertheless do have a word with them. As for the IVF process, dont worry it does seem confusing, when I did my first IVF, everything I was reading was so confusing I think that is because everyone's treatment varies slightly. Only when I was actually doing the IVF it made sense. So dont worry it will all make sense. It is said that when you experience something you understand it better. I hope you can find a solution to your problem. Keep us posted. 

Lizzie - Ohh thats good good! I know what you mean, when you do something even a little it feels like something is better done. I have heard that acupuncture is good. I myself did do it, but let us know when you have your appointment


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh I forgot a little update -
Ok so yesterday was my first scan after 7 weeks of 2 kinds of pills. Everything was fine :) so I started the stims last night. It was a horrible injection, it didnt feel anything when put it but then when the liquid was pushed.. ouch that hurt. I am dreading todays injection :nope: I have a scan on Wednesday to see how everything is.

All the other ladies who have started the stims, how are you finding it?


----------



## lizzie78

Yearningheart - I saw your post about how difficult the menopour injection was for you :growlmad: Has anyone suggested heat or cold to you? As you know I haven't got this far myself yet but I saw a thread somewhere else on this (sorry I can't remember where) and there seemed to be a divide about who preferred what, presumably everyone is slightly different. Some posters were advocating to ice the area first then put something warm on afterwards if it still stings and others said that the ice made it worse but that they found warming the area first helped. Not sure that is much help to be honest but if it's hurting anyway it might be worth trying the heat or ice. Hope it gets easier for you.


----------



## YearningHeart

lizzie - Oh thanks for that advice! Yep I will try that, anything is worth a try for me. Yesterday was my second day of Menopur and it killed, my tears just rolled from my eyes and my husband kept saying thats it done. It for few seconds only but those few seconds hurt like mad. I will try ice method today and lets see if that does any good.


----------



## lizzie78

Hope the ice has helped, if not try the heat tomorrow. I know it's only for a short while but it has to be much better if you don't have to dread it! :hugs:


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - Guess what?! I just had the Menopur injection now. I tried heating the area instead of the ice since ice was not ready and it was much much better than yesterday. Yes there was a little pain but not so bad. I think I will continue the heat method and see. Thanks so much!! :flower: x


----------



## lizzie78

:thumbup:Excellent news, I'm so pleased it helped!


----------



## emz1200

YearningHeart - I'm on the Gonal F injection & it hurts slighlty when the liquid goes in but not half as much as the one your on from the sounds of it. I didn't realise how many different types of IVF drugs there were until i started reading all the threads.
I'm having mu next scan on Friday to see if everything is going as it should after that if its all going as plan i should be having my eggs harvested next week. It all seems so really now & i'm begining to get a tad nervous. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## YearningHeart

emz - Ohhh how exciting!!! Looking forward to hearing your updates. How many days has it been you taking Gonal- F? I found Gonal-F much much better than Menopur injection and yes same here, I had no idea how many types of meds they have for IVF. At first I thought everyone has the same meds in IVF but everyones meds varies. 

I dont know if this would help, but whenever I would take Gonal-F I would always lie on the bed on the side and then my husband would inject it on the side of my thigh and I would change the leg and location everyday. Once though I was sitting on the sofa and my husband did the Gonal-F injection and it hurt a lot so I made sure since then I would always be lying on the bed or so.

Hope everyone is doing well. xxx


----------



## star25

Yearningheart, so excited you've started stimms, I cant wait to start 
Good advice from lizzie, I'm remembering all the good advice you ladies have! 

Emz, good luck on Friday, does it seem like it's all going quick for you? 

Afm, no appointment yet but they might be waiting for my last blood test results, lh/fsh which they should have end of this week, ive had them before and they were fine but they wanted a more in date result


----------



## YearningHeart

star - Yeah the advices do help. During my first IVF I used to ask so many questions and the ladies on this forum would really help. It just helps to speak to those with experience I guess. Hey dont worry your time will come fast, I remember when I used to read other peoples updates I used to think Ohhhh why is my process so slow! lol


----------



## emz1200

Yearningheart - I've been injecting for 6 days now & i seem to be ok doing it into my tummy. I do have a small bruise on one side so i've moved back to the other side for a few days. The ladies in the clinic did say that it might bruise so not to worry to much about it. 
Did you feel really tired all the time whilst doing this cos i think i could quite easily sleep for England at the moment lol

Star25 - When we first started being seen at the Fertility clinic everything seemed to be so slow & we kept having to wait 3 - 6 months for everything but since being referred for IVF in Jan it has all happened really quickly & i can't quite believe that next week they will be egg collecting.
Fingers crossed you hear something soon xx


----------



## YearningHeart

emz - haha is it? Umm... Nah I think sleeping is normal for me. What injection are you taking? 
(Its nice to have someone on same stage - Today is day 5 of the Menopur injection, 1 day behind you) I cant wait to finish but at the same time really nervous of the outcome.


----------



## emz1200

YearningHeart said:


> emz - haha is it? Umm... Nah I think sleeping is normal for me. What injection are you taking?
> (Its nice to have someone on same stage - Today is day 5 of the Menopur injection, 1 day behind you) I cant wait to finish but at the same time really nervous of the outcome.

I'm on the Gonal F injection & still sniffing the nasal spray but i can't remember what it's called.
I really want it to be Friday so i can have my scan & see whether it is all working how it should but then i think 'what if it's not what happens then?' 
Hopefully if all goes to plan & they do the egg collection next week & put them back 3 -5 days later I only have the following week at work as I'm on holiday after that so i can just relax & cross everything lol


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh right. Yeah I know the wait can be pretty annoying but I have to say the hardest and longest wait is the 2ww after embryo transfer. That feels likes forever. Just 2 more days to go excluding today so not too long left. By the sounds of it they might just do the egg collection next week so time hopefully! Eeeeekk quite excited for you! I will be waiting for your Friday update.
I have my scan tomorrow. I hope everything goes well. I think I will be starting the Cetrotide injections tomorrow. Lets see.


----------



## emz1200

YearningHeart said:


> Oh right. Yeah I know the wait can be pretty annoying but I have to say the hardest and longest wait is the 2ww after embryo transfer. That feels likes forever. Just 2 more days to go excluding today so not too long left. By the sounds of it they might just do the egg collection next week so time hopefully! Eeeeekk quite excited for you! I will be waiting for your Friday update.
> I have my scan tomorrow. I hope everything goes well. I think I will be starting the Cetrotide injections tomorrow. Lets see.

Hope your scan goes well i will keep my fingers crossed for you :flower:
I am dreading the 2ww but thankfully my holiday will the the second week so at least i don't have to sit at work constantly thinking about it.

Last nights injection hurt more than usual so i wasn't a happy bunny but i just think my tummy must be getting sensitive to being stabbed once a day lol


----------



## YearningHeart

Yeah sometimes the area does become sensitive. I do my injections on the thigh. I'm at the fertility clinic right now. Just had the scan, they said they can't tell how many eggs yet, there are few very little follicles. I'm waiting to be called by the nurse for blood test and tell/show us how to use the Cetrotide. 
Looking forward to your Fridays update. X


----------



## star25

Yearningheart, what is the blood test for? Hope alls going well for you, ill be having everything crisis for you 

Emz, hope it starts to feel better for you soon, when is your scan?


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - The blood test was to check hormone level, it was fine. I have my next scan on Friday. It was supossed to be Monday but they checked the blood and said I have to go in on Friday. So far everything seems fine and well, I just hope this works. 

Today was first day of Cetrotide injection (Which my husband did on the tummy). So currently I am taking 2 injections a day, cant wait for this injection phase to pass. Every time I have it, I dread it. Hope all you ladies doing well. xx


----------



## star25

I hope it works for you too and all is us, ill just be glad to start, how many days are the injections for? I bet I'll be hopeless and take ages to work my way up to actually doing it!


----------



## emz1200

Yearningheart - So we are both in for scans tomorrow then, i'm getting really nervous now cos I just want everything to go smoothly. My appointment is at 8am which i so early but i think it's better than having to wait. What time are you in?

Star25 - My scan is tomorrow so fingers crossed all is well & hopefully we should be able to see the little follies. You will be fine when it comes to the injections, i was just the same thinking i wouldn't be able to do it but i was quite suprised that i just sat & did it myself with no help. Just don't rush yourself when you have to do it & try to relax.

Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - I know the injections seem pretty crazy, I mean when I first found out that I had to have injections done regularly I was like 'no way!' but when the time comes it's alright because you just have one thing in mind and that's a baby. In my first IVF I was on stims for like 14days but I've heard it is usually near 10days. It all depends on the body, everyone's body responses differently. I hope I don't have to do stims for too long. I can't wait for you to start

Emz - yep we both have our scan tomorrow, I hope we both come back with good news. Don't be nervous, hopefully all is good. My scan is at 10am and I'm really excited to go but yeah little nervous too... Haha and I'm telling you not to be nervous!


----------



## star25

Cant wait for tomoros updates! 
Good luck ladies x


----------



## YearningHeart

Awww thanks star for all your support! :hugs:


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Ladies, crazy week at work so only just catching up.

Emz and Yearningheart hope the scans have shown that everything is on track, waiting for you updates with everything crossed :flower:

Star - it will be our turn soon :hugs: . When do you think you will hear from your clinic?


----------



## star25

Lizzie, it's Been nearly 5 weeks now and they said I should get appointment through within 6 weeks, I'll give it another week then ring them, they should have my last blood results now so think they must have been waiting for them as I had to wait ages for af to start, how are you?


----------



## star25

We might end up starting around the same time lizzie if my appointment hurries up!


----------



## twinklemama

Hey ladies! Wow this thread has been busy! I'm having my injection-free day today and egg collection is tomoro morning at 9am. Not nervous about the procedure as I'll be sedated but I'm worried about egg numbers and quality. Fingers crossed this will be the cycle that works!
How's everyone else getting on with injections? xo


----------



## star25

Exciting news twinkle, hope all goes well tomoro, I'm sure it will, update when youre feeling up to it x


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie and Star I cant wait for you both to start! Hopefully its at similar time, it helps when its at same time so you can share the updates :) How exciting!

Star - Yeah if they dont get back you should definitely give them a call. 
Lizzie - Any ideas when your treatment is going to start? How are you?

twinkle - Oh great!!!!! Thats excellent news!!! I hope everything goes smooth and well for you tomorrow and you have a good number of eggs with the best quality! You are ahead of us all - I really hope we can have a good spirit in this forum with loads of BFP starting with you. Let us know how it goes once you feel up and well. Cant wait to read your updates.

- As for me, I went for my scan today. Everything is well. The follicles are growing slowly so the nurse said I have to increase the Menopur injection dosage. I have another scan on Monday in the morning. I think I will be on stims for another 5-6 days. I wonder how emz's appointment went. Hope everything went well.


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx ladies!
Yearningheart, slow growers are a good thing, they don't want them growing too quickly as the eggs will be of poorer quality and the follicles might be dysfunctional and empty. I had to have an extra couple of days of stims during my last cycle and it did me the world of good. 
Emz, any news yet?
I had EC this morning. 9 eggs collected, 8 were mature enough for ICSI. Embryologist phoned this afternoon with an update. He said 2 out of the 8 were very good quality, 2 were a bit soft when they injected the sperm so we're probably realistically hoping for the 6 good ones to fertilise. Wishing this evening and overnight to fly by so we find out how many embies we've got in the morning. Will update u all tomoro xo
Hey to everyone else xo


----------



## lizzie78

Twinkle -so excited for you. Hope fertilisation rate is good when they call you tomorrow - be sure to update us.

Yearning heart - slow but steady wins the race ;) things are definitely going in the right direction.

Star, can you give the clinic a call to chivvy them up at all? It's probably a bit different for me because we have to self fund but it hasn't stopped me haranguing my clinic when I think they take too long lol. 

Afm I'm fine. Being a bit naughty at the minute having been so good for the last year to get my weight down ready to cycle I'm having a bit of a self sabotage week and eating and drinking everything we shouldn't. I'm giving myself until Monday before being angelic again. I figure if things go my way then I won't be able to have any of this stuff for near enough a year so I'm enjoying it while I can. I'm just waiting for my next AF when I can have my baseline scan so a couple of weeks yet. Acupuncture sessions booked to start At the end of May which feels ages away but I'm sure it will come around quickly. I just want to move forwards and feel like I'm doing something instead of waiting all the time lol!


----------



## YearningHeart

Twinkle - Ohh thats fantastic!!! Great news!! I look forward to your update, make sure you let us know. Wishing you the best and hoping everything works our perfect for you! x

Lizzie - Awwwww Thanks, yeah I really hope so. I mean last time when I had my IVF they did say slow is good, so yeah lets see. haha your comment made me laugh, I was so like that. I had to lose some good weight to even get into IVF treatment and sometimes its just so hard but with help of others and loads of reasearch I managed however I do wish I lost much more weight before this round but Im not going to stress over that now. Iv just been making sure I am eating the right thing.
Do you a goal in mind you are working towards? 
Thats good you have your acupuncture sessions booked, yeah I know it would feel like end of May is forever but when the time comes your going to think 'Oh that went fast'
- Just keep yourself busy in doing things, activity, going out with friends etc. those things really help and time just somehow passes. x


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks yearning heart. I got my bmi down to 29 from 39 so am fairly happy with what I've achieved although suspect I'll have about 6lbs to lose after this week. It won't be an issue to shift it before my first appointment I'm just a bit annoyed with myself. It's like I can only be good for so long before I find it difficult to ignore cheese and wine! It will be different if I ever get my bfp I don't mean I'd risk that :)


----------



## star25

Twinkle, thats fantastic news, looking forward to today's update, so exciting

Yearningheart, sounds like all going great for you too, update after tomorrows scan, I'm sure this is going to be a lucky thread :) 

Lizzie, I know what you mean, ive been naughty, Fri night I had 3 glasses of wine, was out for dinner for a 21st bday but it made me feel bad, my bmi has been fine last couple times they checked, cant remember what it was, im 5ft 6 and 3 quarters and just over 10 stone so I think I better be careful, I used to be so bloody skinny when I was a teenager, now I have a belly I know I will never get rid of! Not that I'm bothered, all I want is a baby!

Emz, how are you?


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, hope all is well!
Yearningheart, how did your scan go?
Lizzie, try not to stress about being good or bad, you've done so well already losing weight. I really didn't deprive myself that much this time, other than alcohol and I stopped caffeine all together just before stims. I figured being a saint didn't do me much good for our last 2 cycles, so I wasn't gonna make myself miserable this time. However, DH is downstairs with his brother and dad getting stuck into wine, port and cheese now that he's done his bit lol, and I'm a bit jealous! 
AFM, our 6 good eggs fertilised and have gone into the EEVA incubator. We'll get another call from the embryologist tomoro morning with an update on the early footage to see how they're progressing, and hopefully an indication of whether it'll be a 3 or 5 day transfer. Really hoping its gonna be a day 5 as we've never got that far before, and it would just give me that extra bit of hope. 
Anyway, night everyone, enjoy the bank holiday! Xo


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - oh wow that's soo good! Bmi from 39 to 29! How long did it take to lose that much? I lost about 3 bmi and that took forever. Don't worry all this struggle will be worth it :) x

Star - Awww thanks! Yep I hope it is a lucky tread for us all. X

Twinkle - how are you? Did the embryologist call? Let us know, looking forward to hearing the updates. X

- I'm at my appointment, waiting to be called for a scan. I really hope they see good number of eggs and they give me a date for the egg collection. I'm too excited and want to move on, can't wait to finish the injections. Lol
Anyways I will update after my appointment. How is everyone else? Are you ladies doing anything special this bank holiday?


----------



## star25

Twinkle thats great news, cant wait for your updates! I stopped caffeine a couple of months ago, for a week I had bad headaches but ok now, I sleep better and dont miss caffeine at all, even through a night shift it makes no difference not having it which makes me wonder why I ever tho
ght it did lol, I actually sleep better the day after a night shift after not drinking it all night! 

Yearningheart, hope the scan went well and u can finish the injections 
Were just taking a picnic to a forest and walking the dog, the only exercise I actually do though it is everyday! Hoping the weather stays sunny

Emz and lizzie, how are you both?


----------



## emz1200

Hi everyone, sorry i haven't been about it was Hubbys birthday yesterday & things were a tad hectic.
Well my scan went well on Friday & we counted at least 9 little follicles but there could be more. I am going for egg collection tomorrow at 10.45am but we have to be there by 9.15am which means an earlyish start for us as we are about an hours drive away & in rush hour traffic should be fun.
Thankfully no injections or anything for me today as i did my trigger shot last night. Slightly nervous for tomorrow but I'm sure all will be fine. 
I hope everyone else is ok  xx


----------



## star25

Good luck tomorrow emz, have every hope you have lots of healthy eggs!


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - Oh that sounds nice, a walk in the forest. That is something I am trying to do every day, a walk since I cant do too much exercise or great body movement. 

emz - Ohhhh thats great news!!!!!! How exciting!! Im so happy for you, hopefully they find loads of excellent quality eggs and everything goes smooth and well. Keep us posted on updates.

Hope everyone is doing well. x

- I had my scan today, the follicles are still not big enough, I have about 3 10mm size follicles. It has to reach at least 18mm size in order to go for egg collection so I have to continue the stims all like normal. I have another scan on Friday (I am assuming that will be that last scan before egg collection) The follicles in my body grow slowly (Apparently those with PCOS that is what happens) That is the same thing that happened during my first IVF, I was on stims for like 14 days, same thing is happening this time. I guess everyones body is different. I had another blood test today because they lost my last blood test sheet! Believe it or every scan I went to, I had to do a blood test! All these injections! Cant wait til its over. Anyhow thats enough of me going on. I am hoping and praying we hear good news from emz and twinkle :)

xxxx


----------



## star25

Sorry you have to wait longer yearningheart but with all the waiting we have to do it will all be worth it in the end, I know what you mean about the blood tests, they seem never ending and I had to repeat alot for the ivf as when I had done them before it was too long ago and they weren't in date enough!


----------



## lizzie78

Emz - goodluck for EC today, sure it will all go well for you.

yearningheart - not long, I guess with PCOS they are being careful with you about OHSS so slow and steady is still great news, you don't want them to suddenly go into overdrive. Sounds to me like you are on track. Hang in there though because it can't be fun!

Star - you might get your appointment through this week :)

AFM - I'm fine, enjoying checking on all your progress to date and waiting for AF to show up in the next couple of weeks. My 'naughty' time is over so I'm back on the straight and narrow now and ready to shed the few pounds I've put on. Being 5ft tall is rubbish at times lol.


----------



## twinklemama

Hi everyone!

Emz, good luck for this morning!! Can't wait to hear good news from u!

Yearningheart, you're almost there pet, I know it seem like it's taking ages but it will be worth the wait. Ur follicles are like the tortoise not the hare! The injections are a pain, esp when they take blood every time too. I have crap veins so all my blood tests were from my hands and wrists, so it was hard to cover them up, I swear people must've thought I'm a druggie! And with acupuncture too I felt like I'd fill up with water if I took a bath! 

AFM, we have 6 lovely embies doing well. The EEVA incubator has predicted that 3 are highly likely to make it to blasts, and 3 have a medium chance so we're pushing on to do a day 5 transfer! I'm so excited as we have never gotten this far before. It was a day2 first time round then day 3 last time. With any luck we might even have a couple to freeze! 

Anyway, hope everyone is well. I'm just taking it easy again today, I'm off until next Wednesday!!! xo


----------



## emz1200

Hi all, well it all went well & they managed to collect 4 eggs. I was a bit disappointed as I was hoping for more but fingers crossed they will all do what they have to, I will be nervously waiting for the phone call tomorrow when they tell me how many have fertilised. 

Yearningheart - I have my fingers crossed for you & like they say slow & steady wins the race x

Twinklemama - that's great 6 embies you must be so pleased & all doing really well fingers crossed for day 5 transfer x


----------



## star25

Well done twinkle on your 6 embies, sounds really good you will have 3 blasts! How many will your clinic and yourself want to transfer?

Emz, glad all went well, 4 eggs is a good number, it's the minimum I would like, hoping I get that far with the meds etc 

I know I'm not starting yet but would still like to keep up to date with all your updates and wish you all the best xx


----------



## twinklemama

Emz, that's great news! Fingers crossed they all fertilise. Hope ur feeling ok this evening. xo

Thanx star! I'm keeping everything crossed that my embies keep strong. I think we're all agreed on 2 to be put back. I did have a dream before we started tho, in the dream it can to transfer day and we had 3 left, the third was gonna be disposed of instead of frozen so we said "just throw them all back in" lol!! Can't imagine either me or DH would want 3 tho! Imagine if they all split and we ended up with sextuplets!!


----------



## star25

That would be so hard to have 6! I would love twins but at this moment in time will be more than grateful for 1 :)


----------



## emz1200

Just thought I would update you all, the clinic called this morning & all 4 eggs have fertilised I am soooooo happy it's unbelievable.
They are going to call again on Friday to let me know how they are getting on & if they need to transfer then or wait till Sunday, fingers crossed it'll be Sunday.
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - Yeah that happened to me too, I had to repeat few blood tests before starting the IVF due to the dates which was my own fault. 

Lizzie - Yeah your right, I think they worry with those with PCOS incase it becomes too much. lol Hows the weight loosing going? Are you following any meals or just watching what you eat? Its so nice to stand on the weighing scale and see few pounds lost. Good luck with it, I hope you can achieve your goal :thumbup:

twinkle - Awww I like that, the follicles are like the tortoise and not the hare! Ouch injection on wrist?? I had an injection on my wrist during my 2ww last year because I was so unwell and it killed. You know its funny the amount of times ivf ladies have to take injections is unbelievable yet its so daunting to take injections, I mean its something you just cant get use to or maybe thats just me being a baby! haha
Oh my daise, imagine sextuplets, thats crazy. I would looove twins. 

emz - :happydance: Oh myyyy thats excellent!!! :thumbup:
Really really happy for you and hey you said before you were disappointed with 4 eggs! See it doesnt really matter as long as they are strong and excellent quality. I cant wait to hear your updates on Friday! :happydance:

Ok for me no updates. I am still on the normal meds. I have my scan on Friday and I guess I will find out whats happening on Friday. Oh I just realised me and emz seem to have updates on Fridays. lol


----------



## lizzie78

Wow great news Emz you must be so pleased. 

Before getting to know this world so well I never realised how much waiting was involved and that each step just meant something new to worry about! Hope your Friday phonecall comes quickly for you :flower:


----------



## lizzie78

Sorry yearningheart, our posts crossed. Friday is definitely update day this week!

Weightloss is going ok I follow Slimmingworld which is essentially just healthy eating and to be honest the weight falls off as long as I stick to it. I haven't actually braved the scales this week, I'm going to do that next Monday once I have a week under my belt so to speak. Freezer is full of healthy soups, lunches are made for the week and evening meals planned with instructions for DH to follow for the inevitable times I get stuck at work until stupid o'clock :winkwink:


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - Yeah I agree, Every stage of IVF is a worry of anything going go bit wrong, its so scary. Actually thats even with pregnant ladies too, I guess women feel their heart at peace when they hold their babies. Cant wait for that to happen to us :)
Ohh thats good, sounds like you got it all planned. Stay strong on it, dont worry all this will be worth it. I absolutely hate standing on the weighing scale unless I look slimmer in the mirror! haha 
I am currently taking metformin pillls to help strength the womb etc. but at the same time they say its good for weight loss too (Only a little) I have noticed a difference in taking these pills. I cant do much exercise so trying to do a lot of walking before the ovaries start feeling heavy and uncomfortable which is slowly coming.


----------



## YearningHeart

By the way ladies - A bit off the topic..

Do you follow any uTubers who go through the steps of IVF. I mean there is one 'IVFmumma' but she is due soon, I want to follow someone who is currently going through IVF. Its just nice to watch and read. x


----------



## star25

Great news emz, so pleased for you :)

I phoned hospital today who phoned clinic and got bk to me, the lady dealing with my case is on holiday but I should here from them soon, at this rate will be a miracle just to get an appointment!


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - Awwww I really hope you do get your appointment quick quick. The wait is a killer! lol


----------



## lizzie78

Star I'm convinced you are suffering these delays just so that you can be my cycle buddy ;) hope your letter comes soon though.


----------



## YearningHeart

lizzie - haha That would be actually so great if both of you start together. Its really nice when there is another buddy at the same time, its just so sad when one gets a bfn and one with bfp or all get a no. 
Last year during my IVF, there was 4 of ladies who were all similar time, it was soo nice to chat together and share the experiences, sadly all of us had a bfn other than 1 but then I dont know what happened to her as she stopped posting. Its sad when ladies get a bfn and leave baby and bump. I really do miss them and I hope they do have/get a bfp

anyways I dont know how i got to that. Take care. x


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks Yearningheart, hoping that this is the last time you need a buddy before moving onto the other boards :)


----------



## star25

I would love a cycle buddy! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - yeah hope so :)

Star - I'm well thanks. Was little naughty.. Had some junk food after agesss! Being getting cramps on ovaries so walking around doesn't feel good. I just want to sit on my bottom all day but got work and chores. How are you doing?


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls!

Emz I'm absolutely delighted for u!!! Hopefully all 4 are going strong. Not sure what ur clinic will do, but at mine, 4 good embies is their criteria to push on to a blatocyst transfer. Keeping everything crossed!

Yearningheart, I was on metformin too which made me feel quite sick for the time I was on it so I lost a bit of weight. However now that I've stopped it, my appetite is literally insatiable! I had a big sandwich at lunch 2 hours ago and I'm starving again already! Looking forward to hearing ur news tomoro xo

Star, fingers crossed u get an appointment soon xo

Lizzie, u sound super organised! I've done slimming world before and found it really good, I just struggled with not eating much bread! I'm sure it will put the time in for u tho by planning ur meals etc, gives u somethin other than ivf to focus on.

AFM, I'm officially PUPO with 2 lovely blastocysts!!! 1 is perfect, the second is also very good quality. The transfer went really smoothly and certainly wasn't sore. I was dreading it cos if the bother with my mock, but thankfully it was straightforward. Now just the agonising wait until I go for bloods on 20th may. I've never got as far as test day before, I've always started bleeding before it so just praying my lovely embies stick!! I even got a report from EEVA with photos and some video footage of them developing, which is very cool! First family photos and home videos!!

Anyway, looking forward to tomoro's updates! xo


----------



## lizzie78

Whoohoo for PUPO Twinkle :happydance: 

Glad transfer went smoothly and you have two onboard. Lol at the first family photos and videos, see how much luckier we are than fertile myrtles??! Have you named your embies to talk to?

Hope you have a relaxing few days while the bury in and stick, sending you lots of dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## YearningHeart

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Twinkle - Thats excellent!!! Hope everything goes smooth and well for you! Im so happy for you! :) xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies, guess what?! Ok I'm still at the clinic, I've just had my scan and they said the follicles are STILL growing, it hasn't even reached size 18 yet! Man this really sucks! :( I've been on stims for 14 days now. 

The nurse said I have to have a blood test again! Seriously no lie every time I have come for a scan I have been getting a blood tests done. Anyhow they said they will do the blood test and then most likely increase my dosage. I'm just waiting for the nurse. Feeling frustrated now :(


----------



## emz1200

Hello just a little update from me, i had a call from the clinic this morning to tell me that we had 2 little emblies ready & waiting for transfer today. I had only just got into work hadnt even sat down & i was back out that door. 
So i am now sat here with 2 on board & i have nick named them Bert & Ernie lol 

Yearningheart - Fingers crossed your follicles get there soon it must be so frustrating xx


----------



## twinklemama

Congrats Emz on being PUPO!!!! Wonderful news about ur two embies, and I love the names! I haven't named mine, have just being calling them the twins! Are u taking any time off work?

Yearningheart, u will get there soon, and it will all be worth the wait. Its better this way than goin too fast and risking OHSS and poor egg quality. Just keep positive xo


----------



## star25

Wow emz and twinkle, so happy for you both, soo exciting!!
Emz, was yours a 3 or 5 day transfer? Sorry I'm on phone and cant see back without going off page, I cant wait to be at your stages, just hope I do get there and have some embies

Yearningheart, it must be frustrating but still sounds like you are doing well and you will get there and have lots of healthy big eggs when you do, hope it's not much longer

Lizzie, how are things with you? 

I love this thread, it's so encouraging and exciting!


----------



## emz1200

Twinkle - As i had the transfer this morning i have come back to work for the afternoon as i only sit in an office i didn't think it would make much difference sitting here than sitiing at home but i to fully intend to do nothing all weekend apart from walk the dog as they said light exercise was aloud.

Star25 - Mine was a 3 day transfer as they said that they were perfect for today & didn't want to leave them just incase. 

Nearly home time for me as i finish work at 5pm can't wait to go home & put my feet up xx


----------



## lizzie78

Congrats Emz on your two little embies, love the names and sending you some sticky dust too :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yearningheart - That must be incredibly frustrating and not at all fun but try not to get too downhearted about it this is much more positive than if OHSS kicked in. They sound like they are just being careful in how much they up your stims each time. Hopefully this adjustment will be the charm. When will you go back for your next scan?

Star - nothing to report I'm just behaving myself and waiting for time to pass. I've been taking pregnacare preconception as recommended by my clinic but think I might have to stop as I'm feeling awful, barely keeping my eyes open at work and my tummy hurts. I "Dr Googled" it last night and there are quite a lot of reviews out there where people have felt the same so think i'll drop back to just folic acid or maybe try a different brand. Glad I found out that they don't agree with me now rather than later though. How are you? I bet time is crawling as slowly for you as it is for me "sigh" ;)


----------



## star25

I know lizzie, its torture! When do you think you will start, end of the month?


----------



## YearningHeart

emz - Ohh Congrats on the 2 little embries! :happydance: I like the names you kept. Sounds cute :) Thats so exciting, both you and twinkle have 2 put in, hopefully you both have twins! Thats just so nice. Im so excited for you both. Make sure you take good rest.

Thank you so much to all of you ladies for your kind words and motivation. Im feeling much better, I think I typed when I was in an emotional phase. lol but yes its true, I would rather go slow on stims than to have OHSS. My next scan is on Monday (The nurses reckon it will be the last scan). I really really hope we all get BFP on this thread. 

Hope everyone is doing well, star, lizzie, twinkle. Im just sitting here trying to plan my weekend. Anyone doing anything special in the weekend? 

xx


----------



## lizzie78

Star- should get AF at some point in the next 10 days so have to call the clinic then for final blood tests and baseline scan and will start down regging 21 days after that. It's a nightmare because I'm trying not to tell people what we are doing but all of our friends are hellbent on making arrangements to meet up in July and if things progress well they would fall around ec and et. I'm just going ahead with them at the minute and waiting to see since anything could happen between now and then. I'll just have to come up with excuses nearer the time if necessary.

My weekend is about looking after a friend. She has an autistic daughter that she is battling away to get supported by an unsupportive system and her husband has sent her to me for a weekend as she is close to breaking point. So I'm trying to plan easy things to do and just listen really. I feel so ill equipped to deal with the issues but hope talking will help. Hope you all have good weekends xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, 

Lizzie, that sounds like a nightmare for your poor friend. Hope she gets the support she needs, but it certainly sounds like she's getting plenty from you. It really angers me that autism is still so poorly understood and the NHS/social workers don't seem to be much help. My colleague's brother has aspergers, and he's actually doing great, he's at university studying a degree is history and is now able to socialise well with his peers, so maybe there will be light at the end of the tunnel for your friend.

Yearningheart, you're almost there! Just another few days, hang in there!

Hope everyone is well.

AFM, I had an episode of really bad cramping last night. Brought me out in sweats and thought I was gonna throw up. It lasted about 30mins, by which stage I was in floods of tears convinced it's all over. Hopefully it was just the crinone, or maybe even implantation cramps! Fingers crossed it was nothing to worry about as I'm fine again today. 

Hope you are all having a nice weekend ladies xo


----------



## twinklemama

Meant to say, Lizzie, try not to worry about your friends and all the plans, people will understand, even if you don't go into details of what you're doing. My DH stayed sober for a stag weekend and no-one really said much, he just said it was for medical reasons. xo


----------



## star25

Lizzie, I'm the same with you about plans, although mine are mainly with family and they all know anyway, it's hard when you cant say for certain if u can do something or not 
How was your weekend? Hope you and your friend had a relaxing time 

Twinkle and emz, how are you both feeling? Will you be testing or waiting for a blood test? 
I had a dream last night you both got bfps!!

Yearningheart, how are you feeling? Is it a scan you have tomoro? 

Ive just been working, 7am start yesterday and today, looking forward to my lie in tomoro! 
I'm on CD21 today, just have to wait and see when af decides shes going to show this cycle


----------



## emz1200

Star25 - My clinic don't do bloods first they have given me a rather strange looking pregnancy test that i think must be more sensitive than normal test. I am going to try my hardest not to test before 22nd as thats the date they have given me, its driving me mad already & its only been 2 days.
I did get a call from the clinic this morning to let me know that 1 of the 2 embryos that they still have is at the blastocyst phase & good for freezing, they are going to let me know tomorrow about the last one.

Twinkle - How are you feeling anymore pains or twinges? Is this TWW driving you as nuts as me?

I hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## star25

I wasn't sure if clinics do blood tests for pregnancy or you do hpt, must be such a hard wait
Twinkle, when is your test date?


----------



## twinklemama

Star, hopefully AF won't keep u waiting too long this month. A girl I work with is going through a donor egg cycle in Spain and waited 65 days for her period to come so she could get started, she nearly went mental waiting.
Emz, I'm still getting the odd twinge but not as bad as the first couple of days. My boobs are sore too and feel like they weigh a ton! Test date is 20th for bloods at the clinic but I think I'll probably test next Saturday or Sunday myself if I make it that far-I started AF on day 17 first cycle, then day 14 on second. But I know how u feel, it's driving me nuts! Congrats on your frostie! Hopefully the last one will make it too xo


----------



## lizzie78

Emz - that's great news that one of your embies has gone to blast and you will be able to freeze.

Star - hang in there AF will show her face for both of us eventually ;)

Twinkle, keeping everything crossed for whenever you test!

Yearningheart - Hope you are starting to feel 'fuller' and your follies have grown over the weekend.

xxx


----------



## star25

Twinkle,I think I just want af to show so I know it's not a long cycle, then I'll probably get my appointment then have to wait for af again before starting the ivf! 
I'll give the clinic another ring mid week as I last called them last weds, I dont want to sound like a pest lol

Yearningheart, how did scan go today? Hope all is well 

Ive got my nephew today while my sisters at work, hes nearly 3 and so cute then ive got 12 hr night shift, at least work keeps me busy through all the waiting, my manager knows, we're all quite close where I work and shes really supportive and cant wait for me to start!


----------



## YearningHeart

lizzie - Yeah I would say wait and see how things go with you before planning something. My family are planning a trip over the sea for the weekend in the summer holidays but I know I cant go if this IVF works out, Im not going to tell them yet, just going to see how things go really. Oh it wont be long before you start the stims then! Yaaay :) x

twinkle - How are you doing? I got scared when I first read you post until I read you felt better the next day! I hope everything goes well, try not to stress yourself out (I know easy said) because I had bad cramps too at the beginning, apparently its alright. You got a week left for your blood test! Wow not long (Well I bet for you it does feel long) You make sure you take it easy and lots of rest, no stress. Wishing you the best!! x

Star - Awwwww thats such a lovely dream! How sweet.. emz and twinkle thats probably a sign! :thumbup: Heyy Im sure you must feel frustrated with the waiting but dont worry all this will be worth it and sometimes things going slowly works out better (Rich coming from me who feels frustrated! haha) x

emz - haha I know its a killer, the 2WW its only few days but its crazy. Stay strong, not long left before you have your test. If you can stay away from testing yourself thats fantastic. I was so tempted to test but my husband didnt allow me, I think thats in case if it turns out to be a BFN and I start stressing. So if you can its best you wait. I hope these 2ww goes super fast for you. x


----------



## YearningHeart

I forgot to add my comment - Ok here it is

I had my scan today and the follicles have grown bigger than before but still NOT ready for egg collection. I seriously thought today I would get a date for the EC obviously not! Anyhow the doctor said to continue the stims and I have another scan on Wednesday which should be the last scan before EC. Can you believe it today is the 18th day of stims for me! haha I dont know why I am laughing! 

And as usual I had another blood test! My veins are pretty small/thin so the nurses always struggle finding the vein. I dont know what the nurse was doing but it killed mad, she was moving the needle around coz she couldnt find the vein then she takes the needle out and says oh sorry I cant do it, you will have to go downstairs to the blood clinic! That arm of mine still hurts. So I went downstairs to the blood clinic who did the blood test on the other arm. I think next time I go Im going to google how to make the vein appear!

So yeah thats my update.. still on stims.. and seems like forever. but Im smiling :)

(I feel like in a very weird happy, confused mood today) xxxxx


----------



## star25

I yearningheart, sorry you didn't get a date for ec but at least they have grown and you should Have a date on wednesday, is your clinic far away? 
I know what you mean about awkward veins, mine are the same and always takes ages, last one the lady was just sitting waiting for the blood to start flowing,thought she had fallen asleep!
Do you know if youre clinic transfers 1 or 2 embryos, what are your thoughts on it? Obviously it has to be played by ear and the different circumstances but it's something I think about anyway
Talking about testing I thinking about that too and as im not much of a tester as always too scared of bfns, I think I would wait until official test date 
I'm rambling but just things I think about while I'm waiting and like to see what other people think :)


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - Hii, No my clinic is not too far, couples of minutes drive really. Im just little worried what IFI get OHSS, the nurse said I have so many follicles just not all at the biggest stage so she gave me a leaflet regarding OHSS. I really hope I dont get that. Ohh your comment made me laugh! Yes sometimes the blood does take long you think hey wheres the nurse, is she day dreaming or what! lol

Well I am currently having IVF through NHS. With NHS in the first cycle you can only have 1 embryo put it (There is no choice of 2) and in the second round of IVF you can have either 1 or 2 put in, me and husband choose 2 embryos to be put in. 

Yeah I dont think I will test this time either, because as far as I remember there was a lady on babyandbump forum who tested and got a bfn but when she went for her actual test it was a bfp because sometimes the machine things cant detect as good as the doctors blood test. I dont know but either way I know how I am like, if I test and see a bfn I would start crying an ocean so I think I will save it for if it is really a bfn confirmed by the nurses. 
Oh by the way star, are you going to have IVF through NHS?


----------



## YearningHeart

I came across this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F7LIF_WBz4

Made me laugh, the arm got pricked so many times, she some strong brave lady so relaxed. This is the needle the nurses use on me 'Butterfly needle' haha


----------



## lizzie78

Oh dear god that has terrified me lol!

Yearningheart - I hope your arm feels better soon!


----------



## YearningHeart

lizzie - haha same! But that lady is so relaxed, I dont know how some people do it seriously! I think my arm will be fine by tomorrow, maybe little bruise :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey, just reading through the thread, good luck to everyone PUPO, and waiting for egg collection, 

I have egg collection in the morning & feeling excited xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Jackdoll, good luck for EC tomorrow, be sure to come back and tell us how it goes x


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - Hi! Oh thats good :) Good luck with the egg collection, yep it sure is exciting! Is this the first time you are doing IVF? Hope all goes smooth and well and do let us know how it goes. x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey this is my 2nd cycle. 1st one BFN, my egg collection last time was dreadful, so lets hope this time around it won't be as bad! I've them warned I want double dose of everything!


----------



## twinklemama

Hi Jackdoll, fancy seeing you here lol!! Good luck for this morning hun! Will look forward to seeing your news! xo

Star, I'm hoping you are psychic!

Yearningheart, fingers crossed you only have a few days left. All this waiting is good practice for the 2ww! My veins are the same, a nurse has never gotten blood out of me at my clinic, they always have to go and get a doctor. On the plus side, the anaesthetists always get it first time so that's one less thing to worry about for EC day.

AFM, I'm going a bit mental, woke up this morning convinced I could smell a roast chicken cooking! At 6.50am!! Really?? Bbs also super sore. Hoping it's all a good sign. DH is going mental too, he says it's hard for him cos he has no symptoms to feel. I think I would prefer this lol! 

Emz, how are u getting on with 2ww? xo


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - Oh snap! Same with me, this is my second round and my EC was dreadful too the first time. I felt so sick and the worst is I didnt vomit. Sometimes when you have that twisting turning sickish tummy feeling you just want to vomit and get it all because after that it feels better. Anyways I hope your EC went well today and you are feeling good. Hope we hear some good news on the eggs :) x

twinkle - haha yeah I might as well call this 2ww (2 weeks wait before EC) lol! with all the waiting I am doing. Yeah you know what your so right, the anesthetists do get it right straight away without any problems and thats one injection you want it to go in, in the right place. I guess that is because they are experienced and well trained in that field. Anyhow I was just thinking, I remember when I first read you were doing IVF, I thought I would be at similar stage as you, my stims kept me behind. I have a scan tomorrow hopefully I get an EC date. Hows your 2ww going? Your not working are you? x


----------



## emz1200

Twinkle - This 2ww thing sucks it's only been 4 days & ive had enough already. I hate waiting for things so this is driving me mad especially as i know there is nothing i can do to help things along. I have had a few twinges & some really vivid dreams but apart from that nothing much to report.
How are you coping?

Yearningheart - my fingers & toes are crossed that you get an EC date soon.

Jackdoll - Hiya i hope that your EC went ok today fingers crossed for some fab eggies xx


----------



## star25

Hi Jackdoll, hope all went well today for you :)

yearningheart, good luck for tomorrow

emz and twinkle, hope you are both having good signs and soon to get bfps!!

lizzie, how is your waiting going? frustrating like mine probably!


----------



## lizzie78

star - frustrating beyond belief although I'm sure its nothing compared to what is to come. I'm as bitchy as a bitchy thing though so AF should be here in the next 5 days - always a sign when I'm ready to murder lovely DH. Your letter must be going to come in the next couple of days I would think??

Emz & Twinkle, keeping everything crossed for you although I imagine that doesn't help int he slightest.

Jackdoll - let us know how today went.

Yearnignheart - hope you get a good night's sleep and tomorrow goes well.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, well I have had EC over me and have to say it was like a breeze compared to my last cycle! Don't get me wrong now I could still feel loads going on but could stick it..... And wait for it........... We got 12 EGGS. Can't believe it, was only expecting 4-7 as they said from my scans I had 4-7 follicles.. Totally in shock and so proud of myself lol

Hope everyone is doing well. Yous all sound so supportive and a great bunch of girls xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies!

Im laughing as Im reading everyone's comments :laugh2:
We are all frustrated and tired of waiting, look:

star and lizzie waiting for IVF cycle to start
Twinkle and emz waiting for beta test 
me waiting for EC date
We might as well just :coffee: haha

(Its so nice though to have one another for support, I seriously appreciate everyone's comment, I love to come on this thread! Thanks Ladies!) xxx

Jackdoll - Well done!!!! :happydance: That sure is a great number!!! Im super happy for you :) Good to hear the EC went well this time. Let us know when you get the call for embryo transfer and also let us know if you get any bloastyness or any kinda feeling. Just want to hear everyones experience before my EC. Wishing you all the best! x


----------



## lizzie78

:haha: ha ha, that's so true Yearningheart!

Wow jackdoll that's amazing, well done you and your superovaries! Definitely keep us updated with progress and symptoms :happydance:


----------



## twinklemama

Congratulations on ur lovely eggies Jackdoll, that's a a brilliant number, I'm sure u couldn't believe when they were calling out the numbers lol! Be sure to update us on how many fertilise xo

Yearningheart, ur so right, all the waiting is a pain! I'm starting to go a bit mental, can't stop crying. Just feels like I'm out already as I don't feel any different to how I felt on my last 2 cycles. Still having some cramping, one really bad one that took my breath away last night. Also my boobs were sore and swollen and they've pretty gone back to normal now. Sorry to be so down and grumpy girls but I just feel like it's all over and can't face having another bfn. 

Anyway, hope everyone has a good day, Yearningheart hoping u get good news at ur scan today xo


----------



## star25

So true yearningheart, we must be so patient! Thinking of you and hope you have a date today 
It really does help to hear everyones experience as they go through it, makes me feel that when I am talking to drs I will know a bit more of what I'm talking about and understand what they are saying, saying it would be horrible to be completey clueless

Lizzie, hope you dont have too much longer to wait, not that we normally hope for af to arrive!

Twinkle, sorry to hear you feel down, it's still early and you could find tomorrow you have more symptoms than before, I know it's hard to feel positive when you feel that way but you have every chance with your 2 embies and sending you lots of babydust 

Emz, how are you feeling?

Jackdoll, thats brilliant news! Hoping all 12 fertilise and you have your bfp very soon, what a great number!


----------



## star25

Yearningheart, what time is your scan?


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi Ladies,

You wont believe my update. I went for the scan today morning. On my right ovary there is one 19mm and one 18mm follicles and rest smaller. On the left ovary there is one 17mm and rest smaller which means it is still NOT ready for egg collection! I seriously can not believe it. The doctor was surprised it still is growing slow that she had to consult another doctor for advice. They said I have to continue like normal and I have another scan one Friday (Friday will be my 7th scan!). When she told me that, I felt so disappointed and taken back that my tummy felt so sickish, I thought I was going to throw up. I had to drink cup of water to feel better. Im just so shocked and just dont know how to react or feel if that even makes sense. :cry:

Today is my 20th day of stims! Come one who has stims for that many days? I always hear max of 14/15 days. My medication are all finished, the hospital kept giving a little, now the hospital ran out so tomorrow I am going to get a delivery of meds. This just really sucks!

And yeah I had a blood test today, so usual for me. Even the nurse was shocked when she realised how long I have been on stims which makes me feel more crap. 

Sorry for my rambling, I just feel so rubbish right now. :cry:


----------



## star25

oh so sorry yearningheart, I know anything I say won't make you feel much better but you have all our support and you WILL get there! How many follicles do they like to see to say you are ready for egg collection?
hope you feel better soon and praying Friday will be the end of stims for you xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, well the dreaded phone call this morning was made and I have 4 embies, the others wearnt great and didnt make it! I was disappointed at the start and felt annoyed that I was on such a high yesterday with 12 eggs and only 4 today. But I'm now ok and realise that 4 embies is great and we only need the 1... Xx

How is everyone? I'm trying to read through posts and find out what stage everyone is at but their is that much. I know twinkle is on the 2ww. 

Good luck everyone. This really is an emotional rollercoaster with so many ups & downs. Xxx


----------



## star25

Hi Jackdoll, glad to ear you have 4 fertilised, sorry about the others but sounds like you have a great chance :)

I haven't started anything yet, It can be difficult to read up on where everyone is at!
Im just waiting for my first IVF appointment, the letter should be here anytime soon so I'm just waiting and in the meantime this is a great thread for support

will you be having one or 2 transferred?

yearningheart, I can't remember if I wrote back to you saying this will be my first go and will be on the NHS so will be 1 transferred back, assuming I get that far! I didn't know they only put 1 back on the NHS so thank you for the info, I just thought it depended on the quality of the ones you had etc
I don't mind though, whatever they think is best and I will be grateful to have the chance of having 1!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star thanks, I wasn't aware that NHS was 1 transfer! What clinic are you attending? I am at the royal in Belfast, I will wait and said what the docs advise on Friday. I don't mind 1 or 2. My last transfer was 1 blast. Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer on your letter. Why don't you give them a phone and keep them in their toes.


----------



## twinklemama

Star, thanks for ur kind words xo

Jackdoll, well done on ur embies! Fingers crossed they all keep going. Are they bringing u back for transfer on Friday then?

Yearningheart, sorry to hear they're making u wait again, I'm sure these eggs will be worth all the waiting xo

AFM, back to work today and feeling more positive this afternoon, still going a bit mental but better than I was this morning. Still cramping on and off and the girls have swollen up again! Fingers crossed xo


----------



## star25

Yay for swollen girls twinkle! They say symptoms can come and go so hope your in for a bfp :)

Jackdoll, I will be at complete fertility in Southampton, I called last weds and the lady dealing with my case was on hol so I'll definitely call tomoro, your right about keeping them on their toes, my current fs at local hospital works there too as a consultant and he said I should have letter in 6 weeks and it's now coming up for 7 weeks 

Is yours on the nhs too?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey star, yes this is my 2nd cycle and NHS. While on the waiting list for NHS I had a private cycle. Which failed and then I reached the top of the list for NHS. Can be 8-12 months in Northern Ireland and really didnt want to sit back & relax. We only get 1 free go also :(

Twinkle did you see Nettes update on other thread? She had got BFP 9dp5dt...


----------



## lizzie78

Hi all, sorry for the late post, crazy day at work and mental traffic all the way home. mental note to stop leaving offices without looking at the traffic app i specifically downloaded to my phone!

Twinkle, glad you are feeling more positive and hope the swollen girls are a positive sign. Stick with it, you aren't out until you are out. So many people get their BFP with anything from "signs" before they even have ET to absolutely nothing at all. Hopefully these are your specific signs of a BFP.

Star - Get the clinic called, honestly I bugged mine and they might not have liked it but at least i wasn't sitting at home fretting that the post it note with mine and DH's names on it had just gone astray. The person must be back from holiday this week so I don't think they can blame you for asking for an update. Let us know how you get on.

Hey jackdoll that is brilliant news for 4 to have fertilised :) Give us an update tomorrow on how they are doing. keeping everything crossed for lots of cell divisions overnight while they are tucked up.

Yearningheart - that absolutely sucks, i hardly know what to say because you must be so frustrated. With my 'impartial' hat on though 17mm sounds like you really are nearly there now, in another two days by friday i'm sure they will call time on all the stemming and schedule your EC. Try to hang in there, by this time next week you should be posting about transfer dates if not be already PUPO. Sending you lots of Follicle Dust (no smilie for that so you will have to imagine for now ;))


----------



## YearningHeart

star - I need to have at least size 18mm follicles, which I have only 2 of. Im hoping by Friday I have little more. Thanks Im feeling much better now. Yeah as far as I know, the first time its only 1 embryo and second time upto 2 embryos with NHS. How many free IVF cycles do you get with NHS?

twinkle - I guess one advantage of going to work is that it will take your mind off the 2ww. Im thinking of taking 2 complete weeks off from work during 2ww which I dread but my work is slightly stressful so need that break.

Im feeling much better now, I was just little emotional when I came back from the clinic. Anyhow there is no point in stressing because it cant change anything so I might as well look at it from a positive angle. :)
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

lizzie - lol we posted at the same time! Yeah I guess your right, 17mm should be bigger by Friday. My follicles are growing but pretty slow, everything has its advantage eh! 
follicle dust haha I like that! Yeah maybe they should create an animation/icon/smilie for that

Thats traffic for you! Those apps are no good sometimes but some do say they are good. I have never downloaded them apps but sometimes I think I should. Its madness especially school time. I dont mind traffic but it drives me mad when I am in a rush. lol


----------



## JACKDOLL

In Northern Ireland we only get 1 free cycle. It's sucks but we have to deal with it.xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Yeah I heard most places in the UK do only 1 free cycle of NHS. In London and few other parts they give 3 free cycles. I guess 1 free cycle is better than nothing. In many countries you have to pay, no round if free. x


----------



## star25

I'm one round free here, my fs said there isn't a waiting list luckily though I will definitely be on their case tomorrow, I'm on night shift tonight so I'll ring when I wake up 
I think I'll be taking a week or two off after transfer, I work in a dementia care home where manual handling equipment is needed on the majority of the residents and alot are aggressive so I wont be takin any risks 

On a different note, at what point does the man do his part in this process? 
Just wondered as havent heard when that is


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey star, when you go in for Egg Collection you partner will do his sample before or after the procedure. That's the only thing the men have to do! Lucky them...

Yes I'm off work from egg collection day and don't entend to return until after my pregnancy test which is roughly 2 weeks after embryo transfer. If you can take time off then you might aswell. Especially if you do manual handling.. 

How is everyone today? I have embryo transfer in the morning, just praying I have 1 embie left. So nerve recking to think I mightn't have any... But everything crossed and its only like a spear test so I've nothing to worry about pain ect xx


----------



## star25

Sending you lots of babydust for your healthy embies jackdoll, oh and thank you for the info, how exciting you have transfer in the morning, that will be 3 on this thread soon to get bfps and yearningheart right behind you all

I'm off to bed now, hope can get a good few hrs sleep but it's so lovely and sunny already
Ill check for any updates later, night!

Oh not that its interesting but I'm CD25 ,mild af pains since CD21 which is early for me and boobs starting to hurt which is normal for this time, dont expect a miracle bfp but at least it looks like heading towards a normal length cycle, yay!


----------



## lizzie78

JACKDOLL said:


> But everything crossed and its only like a spear test so I've nothing to worry about pain ect xx

So long as it's only like a spear test we have nothing to worry about then Jackdoll :winkwink: It must be nervewracking but tomorrow will be here before you know it and you will have your embies.


----------



## emz1200

Yearningheart - I really do have everything crossed for you for Friday as i can not imagine how you must be feeling, hopefully your follicles are just going slowly cos they know they have to grow perfect eggs for you.

Jackdoll - 4 embellies is still good we only had 4 & they transfered 2 at 3 day for us. Fingers crossed your transfer goes smoothly, mine was a tad uncomfortable but nothing to major.

Thankfully we get 3 funded cycles on the NHS here & this is our first cycle & they transfered 2 for us so i don't know if its up to the clinics how many they transfer, i think if they had got to day 5 then they would have only transfered 1.
AFM I had mild cramping all of yesterday with bouts of nausea & then to top it all off heartburn. I really hope this is a good sign cos I never have heartburn, I've still got a week left until testing I wish I could just find out now!! :growlmad::growlmad:

Sending dust to everyone cos i love this emoji lol
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - Oh thats great and so exciting. Cant wait to hear update from you. I am praying everything goes smooth and well for you and you come back with good news. This thread is so exciting with all the IVF journeys. Hopefully its all BFP! x

star - yep thats all the men do. like jackdoll said they are sure lucky! No injection, no meds, no scan, just give their sperm. Hope you had a good nice sleep :) x

lizzie - how are you? hows life? any update on your appointment? x

Hope everyone is doing great. I have to be home until 12:30 because of the delivery of the meds thereafter I am going to go for a walk on my own. Maybe to the park. I could do with a walk and some fruit shopping :)


----------



## lizzie78

Yearning heart - A walk sounds lovely, the weather is so gorgeous today. I'm tempted to take my laptop out to the garden to work but I'm too easily distracted so had better stay inside! 

Nothing to report, still waiting for AF, I'm even bored of myself now! Realistically I know in another week things will start happening so I'm just trying not to drive DH mad in the meantime. Dieting going well, exercise less well. Went for a bike ride after work on Monday and hated every mile of it which is unusual but I think it's just because I'm tired. I have a 200 mile round trip commute to work and have had a few weeks of needing to do it most days plus a busy weekend with my friend last week so I'm going to just chill out this weekend as it will probably be my last where I don't actually have to think about IVF if I don't want to. It's helping me so much to hear all you ladies talking about what is happening for you so thank you to you all. :flower:


----------



## YearningHeart

emz - oh I missed your post as I was typing mine. Sounds like positive symptoms you get, yeah I heard some ladies do get heartburn. I had a bad hurtburn few days after ET. 1 week left! Yay! Your half way there. X


----------



## star25

Sounds like promising signs emz :)

I just phoned clinic and the lady who is dealing with it is sorting appointments now, she was going to put me through to her but she was on another phone so going to phone me back. Not sure if she means today or not but I hope so as my patience is wearing very thin!


----------



## star25

Got an appointment, weds 18th June 10am! Still a while away but at least i actually have a date now!


----------



## lizzie78

Star - that's brilliant news! It will come around in no time and at least you know when you are aiming for now :)


----------



## YearningHeart

lizzie - Yeah the weather sure has been good, hope we see the sun for more weeks or months! Do you think AF will come soon? Do you have a pattern in your cycles or is it on/off? My periods are all over the place, I hardly see AF! lol and well when I do its so light and for like a day or two so the doctors used to give me pills to get the AF. Hopefully its not too long before AF shows up :)
Bike ride sounds fun, that is one thing I wish I learnt! x

star - Oh thats sooo good! Im happy for you! Finally a date is here and yeah like you said even though it might seem far away but at least you can count down, hopefully lizzie is right behind you. x

Iv got my scan tomorrow morning, I am praying and hoping that I get an EC date. I really hope I come with good news. I want this so badly. xx


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, I cant wait :)

Good luck today yearningheart, hope you get that date!


----------



## emz1200

Good luck for your scan today Yearningheart i have my fingers crossed that all goes well & they can finally give you an EC date.

Star25 - Thats fab news that you've got an appointment you wait it will all go super quick once you've had your appointment I know it did for us. 

Twinkle how are you doing?

AFM i seem to be going through a little miserable phase & i'm convienced that it hasn't worked & everything is going to go wrong. Hopefully its all in my head & i can shake this off. We're off on holiday tomorrow so at least i have that to look forward to.

Hope its all going ok for everyone else xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, star that's brilliant you have a date to focus on, 

Emz enjoy your lovely holiday, the weather is fab at the min, thank god

How is everyone? 

AFM I was getting ready to go have my embryo transfer today and the consultant phoned & advised me that I have 4 excellent quality embryos and we are now going for a 5 day blast on Sunday... Very excited xxxx


----------



## lizzie78

Jackdoll - that's great news! I'm excited for you.

Emz - you can't be upbeat about it all the time, it's probably just your mind playing tricks on you. Hopefully your holiday will take your mind off things and you will have your BFP before you have time to fret again.

Yearning Heart - hoping you are going to post soon telling us when your EC is......

AFM I have cramps, backache and feel miserable so ironically I'm hopeful that I should be able to call the clinic today/tomorrow to announce CD1 and get things moving xxx


----------



## star25

Jackdoll, excellent news, I would be very excited too!! 

Emz, it is hard to stay positive all the time although we try, just stay strong, when is your test date again? 

Lizzie, would be amazing for a natural bfp but if not at least you are on your way for the ivf now

Twinkle, how are you feeling?

Yearningheart, any news?

Afm, boobs really hurting so af be here in 7-10 days and my hair is doing this greasy thing it's started, usually I have really dry frizzy hair and takes at least 5 days before its greasy, this is the second time now it's literally like I havent washed it for a week even though it's less than 2 days so I can only guess it's a hormone thing, it done it once before a couple of cycles ago, so annoyingw plus there have been roadworks outside my house on and off since Sept 13 ,not even joking, driving me insane as lost count the amount of time we have had no water as pipes keep bursting and it's off noele, no warning so I cant even wash my greasy mop! 
Typical as well ive just had a long walk on the beach with the dog so ive forfeited my cup of tea to gi've the last in my water bottle to her! 

God ive rambled on lol, going to do some housework now and turn up the radio loud and enjoy my day off. :)


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls!

Jackdoll that's awesome news about ur embies! Congrats! Do u know who is doing ur transfer?

Star congrats on ur appointment! So exciting that u finally have an appointment to focus on.

Lizzie, any sign of AF yet?

Yearningheart, any word on ur EC date? Hopefully you're taking ur trigger as I type this xo

Emz, please don't get disheartened. The wait is also driving me mental. All ur symptoms sound like good ones. Not long now to wait xo

AFM, I did a bad thing and poas this evening after being out for my daddy's birthday. I had only 3 hours worth of pee in my bladder, and I'm 8dp5dt, but guess what???? I got a faint positive just before 2 mins on a first response test!!!!! It's faint but definitely there!!!! Can't wait to test in the morning now with fmu. Does anyone think this could be an evaporation line, or a false positive?? xo


----------



## YearningHeart

emz - :hugs: Hey no negative thinking.. I want you to be positive, I know its so hard during the 2ww and all the worst thoughts come to mind but stay strong, not long left. Its good you are going on holiday, it will take the mind off and freshen the mind. Where are you going? Anywhere nice? I would love to go on a holiday!

Jackdoll - Oh thats fantastic news! I bet you are excited!! Hope the embryo transfer goes smooth and well. 

lizzie - :happydance: Yay finally AF showed up. Thats great!!!

star - awwww sounds like madness with the work taking place outside, I hate roadworks in front my house, the noise, the air everything. Hope you enjoyed the day at home cleaning, its always so nice to finish the cleaning and then chill!

twinkle - Ohh wow really??? Thats so good! Oh I hope hope it is a positive and you come back with good news. I want you to be the first to announce BFP and we all will join ya! :)

- Ok my little update.. Yep I have an EC date!! :happydance::happydance:
I was so happy. I went in the clinic today, I have roughly 8 follicles that are bigger than 18mm and the doctors and nurses kept asking if I feel alright, they thought I might have OHSS symptoms which luckily I dont so its looking good so far. :)
My EC date is Monday and my last trigger is tomorrow evening which I am so excited for. So by mid or end of next week I should have the embryo transfer. Thanks ladies for all your support. It meant the world to me. x


----------



## lizzie78

Twinkle - that's amazing! I can't see why it would be a false positive or an evap if you looked at the test within the timeframe after taking it. It sounds like the beginnings of your very own BFP. I'm so happy for you :happydance:

Yearningheart brilliant news that you have EC scheduled :thumbup: you must feel so much happier to be moving on a stage!

Afm, the reason I am up in the middle of the night and on the internet is that AF finally arrived so I'm brewing hot water bottles etc and waiting for cramps to die down a bit before going back to sleep. However for the first time ever it's a positive thing for me and I will be calling my clinic on Monday to schedule scan for the end of next week, here I go :)


----------



## twinklemama

Yay for you both Yearningheart and Lizzie! Finally you can both move forward.

I'm awake really early after doing my test with fmu and it's a resounding bfn :( Don't know why it would've been positive only 9 hours ago. Will test again later if AF does show, and I've read that some women don't get a great result from fmu, although I know in my heart that we're out this round. xo


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - hope you feel better today. I do always prefer hot water bottle when cramps come. It does the trick. Bet you can't wait for Monday to call the clinic! :)

Twinkle - aww don't worry, are you sure you want to test? It's just that sometimes it can bring stress and misery for nothing. I know it's super tempting to test. Sometimes those pregnancy test don't always detect this early. When is your beta test again? Wednesday right?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Twinkle your not out until test day, that's why you have a test day mrs..I really hope you get your BFP you really do deserve it and you have tried everything pet.xxxx

Everyone seems to be progressing to their next stage. Good luck girls xxx

AFM my transfer is in the morning not sure who's doing it twinkle. I really don't want to test until test day because I remember the last time I tested early & I lost all hope, have no pregnancy tests in the house and keeping it that way until day before.xx I think my test day will be 29th may then I have a big family wedding 31st..


----------



## star25

yearningheart, great news for the EC, you've been so patients and you'll be rewarded with lots of healthy eggs by the sounds of it, bet you cant wait for next week

twinkle, like the other ladies said, it can just be too early and maybe a good idea to wait for your test date just to save you worrying, your urine this morning could have been less concentrated than last night, you never know, stay positive if you can and give it a couple more days 

emz, when is your test date again? hope your ok

jackdoll, hope all goes well tomorrow, how exciting!

I know I keep saying it but I really cant wait for it to be my turn

Lizzie, hope the cramps have died down, its your turn now eek! exciting times ahead :)


----------



## YearningHeart

star - Awww thanks:flower:
Thats fine, you can say it again and again, I am sure you are very excited and can not wait to start. You want the days to pass quick quick. I had my follow up appointment last year in October after first failed IVF. At the appointment they said my second round of IVF will be in April 2014 and I was like WHAT?! :shock: thats half a year away! I remember keep looking at the calender thinking 'Oh when will my time come' and now its here and I can honestly say somehow days just flew.

When you start you will think the same, right now you are thinking about it and it feels long, but when it comes it happens so fast. Keep yourself busy, it always does the trick. But hey like you said to me.. Dont worry, be patient and good things will come :) x


----------



## star25

Thank you yearningheart, you're right I should take my own advice but why is that never easy lol
I'm going to take your advice and keep busy so time goes really quick, ive got an 8 hr shift today so days always go quick when I'm at work so I'll just work lots of hrs and earn more!


----------



## YearningHeart

lol hey dont worry Im no expert in patience. Its true its always to say than do. Yeah do keep busy, that really worked for me. wow 8 hours shift, that sure will take most of the day. What do you work as dont mind me asking


----------



## star25

Im a carer in a dementia care home, up until Jan 13 I was manager in the same home for 7 years but I gave it up because of starting fertility treatment and went down to a senior carer. It was a stressful job and I knew I wouldn't be able to concentrate on both properly and I had my lap Jan 13 then had 9 months of clomid. 
Sadly my dad passed away July 13, a family friend oct 13 and my nan Jan this year, apart from 1 day they were all 3 months apart so I was so glad I did give up the managers job as taking fertility meds whilst dealing with all that was hard enough. I'm really hoping the rest of this year will bring happier news, my sister is due October so that's already the start of good news we needed, just hope I can carry it on and follow in the footsteps of the all the bfp's soon to be on this thread ;)


----------



## YearningHeart

Sorry to hear about your father and nan. I think you did mention once you were working in care home. It sounds like hard work. Yeah its good you did give up the managers position and concentrate on your fertility and plus Im sure you can go back to that position later if you wish.
Congratulations to your sister, hopefully you get a bfp. I hope my sister gets pregnant when I get pregnant (Shes already a mother without any fertility problems)

I just realised you have been TTC for 10 years??? wow thats so long, I really hope you do get a bfp. I really feel for women who have been trying for so long, they deserve it.


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, I'm so confused!!!!!! Did another fr test and there's a faint second line again. Seriously what's going on????? It's pretty much the same as last nights. Any idea? Guess I won't know until for sure until blood test on Tuesday.


----------



## emz1200

Twinkle - Wow I hope the lines get darker I have my fingers crossed for you.

Yearningheart - great news about your EC date, you must be thrilled that you can finally stop the injection 

Star - My test date is 22nd (Thursday) which I am dreading cos I just have this feeling that I'm out this time already.

Afm we are on holiday in Minehead for a week & it is lovely down here, we are off to the chippy in a bit cos you have to have fish n chips when your by the sea. I have been getting what I can only describe as period type pain with some shooting pain thrown in today but I'm just going to try & relax & stay positive.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## star25

Enjoy your week emz, hoping for a bfp for thurs :)
Could do with fish and chips, me and dh are always going for a drive and getting some, saveloys are yum! 

Twinkle, I think it sounds like you are pregnant and just need to wait that couple more days for youto feel more sure yourself about it, soo exciting! Can you post pics? 

Yearningheart, we were just ntnp at first and I just took so long in going to drs, think I was just scared of the outcome and that it would be something horrendous and it's just I dont often ovulate so in that ten years I probably haven't had much of a chance and back then didnt really understand all this ttc business like I do now! My mum took 7 years to have her first with no reason for it and now she has five and her mum took 5 years to have her, both had irregular periods so I think it's a family thing 
Out of us 4 sisters I'm the only one who has problem periods so I think I inherited it 
My sister got pregnant with her first accidently after being with bf for 5 months and now theyre married and having their second 

Lizzie, hope your feeling better today and had lots of rest


----------



## twinklemama

Star, I'm pretty sure I have some sort of inherited problem aswell, even if the dr's think all is ok. My mum and dad spent 4 years trying to get pregnant, eventually they put mum on some hormones and she fell pregnant straight away. Unfortunately they lost my big sister a few hours after she was born due to complications during the delivery. She fell pregnant again a year later but mc at 5 months, so when she became pregnant with me they brought her into hospital and kept her there until I was born! I'm an only child as she couldn't leave me to be hospitalised for 8 months for a sibling. Mums sister adopted my cousin as she couldn't get pregnant. 

Anyway, I've tried uploading a photo of my latest test from an hour ago (faintly positive), I think I've set it as my profile pic but not sure! Let me know if u can see it! 

Hope all u girls are having a nice weekend, I believe it's glorious in England, it's been raining all day here in sunny Northern Ireland! xo


----------



## twinklemama

Just playin around with my profile and I don't know how to make the photo show up on side of out thread but u can see it in my public profile. Also, it's a bit blurry but u can kinda see the second line!


----------



## star25

I see it on your public profile and I'm on my phone and I literally dont see people's lines at all on my phone and I didnt even need to zoom in!! Looks very positive and pink!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Wow twinkle I can diff see 2 lines. When is your blood test? Have you ever seen 2 lines or been pregnant before? What tests are you using? I need to buy tests. 
I had my transfer this morning, I have 1 blast on board, embryologist said its of average quality, so I don't know, just don't get much out of them!


----------



## star25

I'm sure theres something in the inherited theory even though drs dont find anything wrong like with my Nan, my mum then me all took/ taking years and no reason found
My mum had Clomid for my youngest sister who at 12 yrs younger than me is 19 but just before her she had a mc too


----------



## star25

Well done jackdoll, will be rooting for you, will you test earlier than otd? Good luck :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey star thanks, no I'm going to try & stay strong and wait for test day, the emotions I went through the last time near killed me & I really regretted testing early! You get a BFN and feel so sick to the stomach and lose all hope. For me anyway!! I have no tests in the house & don't plan on buying any until night before. Just chilled all day, hubby cooked dinner & my mum & sisters and cute nephews called all afternoon.. They always cheer me up & full of beans...


----------



## twinklemama

Congrats on being PUPO Jackdoll! Delighted for u, now it's just a waiting game! 

I've never been pregnant before, saw a very, very faint positive on my last cycle but it was definitely negative the next day, consultant said it was prob a chemical preg as it was 13 days after trigger but I guess we'll never know. I'm using first response tests, bloody expensive but I didn't want to risk getting an inaccurate result with cheaper ones. Also didn't want to use the digital ones cos they might not pick up enough hcg yet and say not pregnant. I can't wait to get my bloods done now to get an answer, but I will have to get the phone call in work which I'm dreading.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks twinkle & star, 

Ill get those tests. Please let me wait until night before! But ya know what girls I really seem to be chilled out this time around! From start to finish! I just think I got my hopes up to much on my 1st cycle thinking it would work and then totally disappointed when i got BFN. Looking forward to getting my holidays booked the next few weeks, I'm in Dublin this weekend with mum & sisters so that will keep my mind of things.. 

When's the blood test twinkle?? I'm off work & won't be going back for a few weeks x


----------



## lizzie78

Hey twinkle, there are definitely two lines on that test, I didn't even need to squint. I'm so excited for you!!

Jackdoll, congrats on being PUPO, hope you can relax for a few days and enjoy it before worrying about testing.

Star I think there is something in the inherited stuff too. Both my grandma and mum struggled to conceive and even though we have a definite male factor issue I have never gotten pregnant with a previous partner so think there is more to be learnt about my own condition too. Going through this journey make me miss my mum so much, she was always so supportive of my desire to have children with Dh I wish I still had her to cheerlead me on 

Xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies, I've not read all your comments yet, I will read them later and comment. It's early morning and I'm up for my EC today. I woke up twice in the night with really bad cramps and stomach ache, it feels like I need the toilet but nothing comes out, constipation you could say. I have been going to the toilet less past 1 week and the nurse said to have fibre however this morning it so bad. I could barley walk. I'm so scared and stressed now with the EC. I have pain all cross my stomach all the way to the ovary part :(
Did any of you ladies had constipation or any other number 2 problems? Sorry to talk about this. X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Get yarning, I felt the same before EC, but I took my breakfast & a cuppa and orange juice & I went to the toilet before I made the journey to hosp, but try not to worry chic, I know it's very uncomfortable but you will be fine, once I got to the hospital I started feeling really nervous and thought I was going to take the runs on the bed! I told my husband & he said if you do I'm walking out! Then we had a wee giggle..xx

Good luck for today & can't wait to hear your good eggy news xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Sorry to hear about your mum lizzie, I'm sure she is looking down and so proud of her daughter. xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Yearning Heart - just wanted to say that I hope the constipation is a bit better and wish you luck xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Eek pre treatment scan is booked for Thursday and I have my first acupuncture appointment on Friday, things are starting to happen. This is the first test for my manager at work as the scan is in the middle of a meeting with the Shareholders and the acupuncture appointment prevents me being able to get to London for an all day meeting. He is fine about Friday but now I have to break the news to him about Thursday too.... fingers crossed!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Whoowhoo lizzie. All the best for Thursday ;)

I just got a call from embryologist to tell me I have 2 frozen embryos.. Can't believe it. Has anyone ever experience or heard suscess rates with frozen embies?? I've never really looked into it before.xx


----------



## star25

Jackdoll,well done on the frosties, I havent heard too much about them but sure there will be lots of success stories on here 

Lizzie, eek! Exciting times, hope all goes well with your manager , bet your looking forward to thurs to get things started 

Yearningheart, thinking of you, hope ec went ok and you got
Lots of nice eggs 

Twinkle, have you tested again today?


----------



## twinklemama

Jackdoll, that's great news! My friend conceived her little boy with a frozen embie. She has 2 brothers/sisters waiting for Harry in the lab in gcrm in Scotland!

Yearningheart, so glad you've made it to today, can't wait to hear your news! I didn't have the constipation problem, quite the opposite cos I was nervous! I was terrified what might happen on the table cos if had an Indian the night befor my EC lol!!!

Congrats Lizzie on getting your appointments, so exciting that you're moving forward!

AFM, didn't bother testing this morning as I was getting terrible results on my fmu tests. Still having twinges in both ovaries, but also feeling like AF is coming today. Had a few bits of brownish crinone come out today aswell. Has anyone heard of this going on to BFP? I'm starting to think its a chemical pregnancy. On the other side, I practically puked again this morning, but don't know if that's down to nerves tho. Aaarrrrrgggggghhhhh!!!


----------



## twinklemama

Haha star, we posted at the same time! No test today, will see how I feel when I get home from work if I'm gonna do one later. Might do one if AF hasn't appeared.


----------



## JACKDOLL

That's great about your friend twinkle, do you have any frosties? When is your test date/blood test? I'm really praying & hoping you get a BFP. How many days past are you? If I had my transfer yesterday doesn't that mean I'm 1dp5dt? Frig I've a long way to go! Already feel like I want to test early and here was me convincing myself I wasn't going to test! What's the earliest everyone has tested? 

Can't wait for yarningheart news on EC


----------



## lizzie78

Jackdoll - that's great news about your frosties :)

Twinkle - don't give up just yet even though the situation must be driving you crazy. The early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to those of AF that this could still be good news for you. I haven't given up on you yet xxx


----------



## star25

Twinkle, I dont know what crinone is but someone I talked to before on here had icsi and near her test date she started bleeding so grabbed a test quick and it was positive, it was light and stayed light for day's with bleeding brown discharge and blood for about 4-5 days and all turned out fine and tests got darker 
Good luck :)


----------



## twinklemama

Think that's me out, started bleeding at lunchtime. Can't go home as I have a full diary of patients this afternoon (I'm a dentist) and most of them are patients I cancelled to be off for treatment so don't want to cancel them again. Absolutely gutted. I know there's still a chance of a good outcome but it's looking very bleak. No frosties, so it'll be another fresh cycle once we get the funds up. The only plus side is that my boss is getting married on Friday, so at least I can have a drink at the wedding.


----------



## twinklemama

Jackdoll, yes that's u 1dp5dt. Try to hold off if u can, but I've seen people get results from about 7dp5dt. Trigger takes 14 days max to get out of ur system to try to wait til after then if u can. Good luck pet, hopefully some more positivity for this thread xo


----------



## star25

Sorry twinkle just see how it goes,all might be ok 
Hope the rest of the day goes quick for you xx


----------



## lizzie78

Twinkle, so sorry, hope that things still turn out well but sending you lots of love for how you feel right now :hugs:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Twinkle I'm absolutely gutted for you, this is such a long & horrible process that we all have to go through & to get a BFN just makes it even more horrible. I was really hoping this was your time. I know how you are feelin right about now and you see everyone getting BFP's and yes it is unfair that you have had to go through this for a 3rd time with no better outcome but you are very strong and had brilliant results from this new clinic & maybe they could do something a wee but different next time for you. 
Still praying for you though because people do bleed & get BFP.... 

AFM I really don't think I could go through all this again, yes I would love a baby and to be a mother but this long rollercoaster ride I'm on has to end sometime soon....I'm diffently more chilled out this 2ww from my last cycle. Got my colour done today with a curly blowdry & hubby just informed me we are going out for our tea ;)


----------



## twinklemama

Thanks for all your kind words girls, it means a lot coming from people who actually know what this is like. I don't know where we go from here, think we both want to consider some more tests before another cycle, but it's just a question of what ones. I think we'll get a review appointment booked tomoro when I go for my bloods xo


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, just had my blood result back, biochemical pregnancy. Absolutely gutted. Think hcg was 2, so they just about picked up that I was pregnant. Booked a review for 2 weeks to discuss a way forward. Really think i need to have more tests done before going into this again for a 4th time, but not sure what is available here in NI. 

Yearningheart, any news pet? xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

So sorry to hear this twinkle, I really don't know what's available in NI. My friend has had 4 failed cycles ivf. Think she said they maybe have 1 more go but not just yet. I honestly don't think ill be going again, although I've 2 frosties so probably hard not to go again, 
When did you start testing? This is driving me nutts!


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx Jackdoll, I started testing on Friday which was 8dp5dt. I still got a positive right up til my last test on Sunday 10dp5dt. Try to hold out if u can, but in a way I'm glad I tested early cos at least I know that I did get pregnant, all the info the doctors can get, the better. I'm so fed up with all of this treatment but we're not gonna give up yet. It just makes it harder going into another cycle. Fingers crossed I can get some more tests done and figure out what's going wrong.
How are u feeling? Any symptoms to report? Xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey twinkle, nothing really to report. A few butterfly feelings in my tummy but it could be just nerves now & again....don't feel tired, just pretty normal... I'm for Dublin this weekend & ill maybe test Monday 8dp5dt. I tested 1 day early the last cycle and regretted it because deep down I knew I was out... So people get BFP as early as 5dp5dt.... Yikes I dunno.

Twinkle your so brave and dedicated to be going for round 4.. This emotional journey is a living nightmare. 

I was trying to put all my details etc up for when I post but haven't a clue how to do it


----------



## JACKDOLL

Think I've got the hang of this signature thing now


----------



## star25

So sorry twinkle
You are so strong for going on to find out more, hope it will give any more answers you might need
This is all so hard and I haven't even started yet and I'm already scared of everything going wrong 
Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Just seen this online for 5 day transfer....


One day past: The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two days past: The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three days past: The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four days past: Implantation continues
Five days past: Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six days past: Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven days past: Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight days past:	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine days past: Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## emz1200

Twinkle- I'm so sorry I really thought this was it for you, sending you hugs xx

Jackdoll - fingers crossed you get a sticky bean as it would be lovely to see a BFP on here.
Afm I started spotting yesterday & it's getting worse so I think I'm out this time & I've had the worst period type pain ever. I've had a cry & I'm sure if it is a BFN on Thursday I will have a bloody good cry then as well.

I hope everyone else is ok & I have everything crossed for you all xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thank you Emz, I'm so sorry to hear your news. This is a really hard journey. :(


----------



## lizzie78

Twinkle- like all the other ladies said, I really admire you and not giving up but I'll be interested to hear what your clinic think your next steps should be and what tests or changes they recommend. Are you happy to stay at the same clinic or would you consider changing?

Emz - so sorry that this might not be your turn either. I'll wait for your update on Thursday and hope something changes and if not then yes I would have a bloody good sob too :hugs:

Jackdoll - keep the faith lovely :flower:

Yearningheart - are you ok? Worrying about you x


----------



## YearningHeart

twinkle and emz - :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry guys! I dont know what to say, this was a shock to come and hear the news. I really hope you can get through this quick and well and I hope something comes up for you and soon you both have a baby in your arms. Like one of the other ladies said, good things come to those who wait. When your time comes, it will all be worth it. I know this time is so hard both emotionally and physically and nothings makes it better than to cry and let the heart heal. I am so sorry once again. xx

Jackdoll, star, lizzie - How are you guys? Hope you are doing well. 

I feel bad to update after hearing the sad news :( 
Thanks ladies for all you support! I have been meaning to update but was too busy. I had the EC which went well, luckily I didnt have any nausea feeling and that's because they gave meds for it. I was extremely uncomfortable just before the EC, but after that the stomach issue went down. I have given so many meds its unbelievable. Anyhow let me get to the point, they collected 17 eggs. The embryologist called today saying from the 17 eggs, 12 fertilised which is good number :). I have my embryo transfer on Thursday morning which I am very excited about at the same time so scared and nervous. I feel for any woman who has to go through IVF. I wish you all the best, and dont ever loose hope! xxxx


----------



## lizzie78

Yearning heart - 12 fertilised is brilliant! Really pleased that things went well xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx for all your thoughts and hugs girls.

Emz I'm so so so sorry for u honey, I know exactly how ur feeling. It's so crap. I've hardly stopped crying since Saturday. I was a complete mess at the clinic this morning too, it doesn't take the pain away but it helps a bit. Fingers crossed the spotting stops and it's just a blip tho. Are u testing yourself or having bloods done?

Yearningheart, that's an amazing amount of eggs! We told u it would be worth the wait!!! Good luck for ur transfer, it will be fine. It's honestly no worse than a smear. 

Jackdoll, have a fab time in Dublin. Plenty to do and see to keep ur mind off things. Ur not going to see One Direction are you?? Apparently the residents around Croke park are going a bit mental about all the disruption they're gonna have between them and Garth Brooks!!

Lizzie, we're gonna stay put at our clinic for now. There's really only 3 clinics in NI, and I've been round them all lol! We couldn't be happier with our current clinic, they've only been open about 7 months after running a satellite service for GCRM in Glasgow for a few years, but the whole place is great and the staff are amazing.

Star, please don't let the bad outcomes bring u down. This treatment sucks but it does work and hopefully you will be another BFP on this thread xo


----------



## emz1200

Twinkle - The clinic have given me this strange looking test that i have to do as they do not do bloods, i think it must be one thats more sensitive to the hormones you need. 

Yearning - Wow 12 fertilised thats brilliant I'm really pleased for you, see we all said that things would work out for you.

Thank you for all your support everyone i an honestly say that it is making this journey a whole lot easier knowing you are all there, sorry for being soppy lol x


----------



## star25

So sorry emz, hope your ok considering
Twinkle, sorry if I sounded like I was been a downer, just wish I knew what to say to you both to make you feel better
So glad I'm on this thread with all you ladies 

Yearningheart, wow, fantastic news, will yours be an3 or 5 day transfer?

Lizzie, have you got a scan soon?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning girls, if yas want a wee giggle, yes I'm going to see 1D with my 2 sisters & mum this Saturday in Dublin. And I'm the youngest @ 28. Oh know!!!!! To be fair we fancy a wee weekend in Dublin & I we love 1D so hey who cares!!!!! 

Yearning congrats on all those eggs. Amazing...

Emz hope things change tomorrow on your test date... 

AFM I had a funny feeling in my tummy last night and now and again shooting pains in my vagina. Sorry for the details! Wonder what this was at 2dp5dt...
Im still of work girls and just woke at 1130... I haven't done that since I was in my teens, oops xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Jackdoll - ha ha my niece would be so jealous of you! Hope you have a fab weekend.

Star - yes, scan and final blood tests tomorrow morning.

Twinkle - Glad you are happy with your current clinic, hopefully at your review they will have some suggestions for a change or even just reassurance that the protocol is right for you and that you should stick with it.


----------



## YearningHeart

emz - Awww I know what you mean, it does help coming on this forum, the support the ladies give is so amazing especially when you have no one else to talk to and plus half of those people dont understand as they are not going through it. 

star - Its going to be a 3day transfer, Well I had the egg collection on Monday and embryo transfer on Thursday so yeah 3 days. Hows things with you?

Jackdoll - Make sure you take good rest and yeah make the most of sleeping, thats like me, I hardly remember waking up late other than first IVF 2ww

Lizzie - Oh thats great! a scan and blood test, things are moving for you! :)

- Im just at home, finished some cleaning and washing, just got some ironing to do and pack my stuff. I am going to my mums for the 2ww and am looking forward to the pampering. I am going to take it easy in my 2ww, I think last time I was not so relaxed because I was so stressed. Then again Im saying all of this now! lol


----------



## star25

Jackdoll,I'm sure you will have a great weekend and take your mind off the wait :)

Yearningheart, hope time flies for you, how many will you have transferred do you think? 

Lizzie, nearly time for you! Hope all goes well tomoro

Emz and twinkle, hope your both ok? 
Afm, CD31 just waiting for af, god knows when that will be, hoping day 36-40, what its been last few cycles off Clomid and if Carries on that way should only have to wait about 2 week's after appointment for af to start again


----------



## YearningHeart

star - I want 2 embryos put in. Thats what we selected. I just hope they both stick on. Im dreading the 2ww so much that Im already thinking about it. It seriously feels like forever. I think you guys are going to hear me rambling on next few days! lol
Sounds like things are moving with you too, other than waiting for AF. Im looking forward to your first IVF appointment! I remember I was so excited with my first appointment!

Im just going to have a nice long bath now. I heard after embryo transfer you should minimise bath and hot water. So I might as well make the most of it now, I have done most of my packing to go away to my mums. Im so excited :)
xx


----------



## mowat

Hi again. I've been reading along, but I haven't had anything to add as I'm quite far behind everyone in the process. Finally did my first injection this morning so I'm feeling like things are really starting now. First blood test on Sunday morning.


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi Mowat, thats good to hear you have started the injections! Yes when you start it, it does feel like something is happening and things are moving. All the best!


----------



## mowat

Already screwed up my meds! Geez, you'd think I could read a label. Oh well, just the prednisone (took one instead of two this morning). I'll get that one right tomorrow.


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh I'm on that pill too, still taking it. Taking one prednisone shouldn't not matter too much since you have just started in it. If you have a lot of meds just write it down on a paper into your meds bag or so. After my egg collection they gave me so many meds, it seemed to confusing, so I just wrote it down, which one to have when and how many. Don't stress yourself with not taking the meds on time,be amount of times I forgot to take metformin in the beginning was a joke! Hehe


----------



## star25

Hi mowat, dont worry your further along than I am, I haven't even got my first appointment til 18th June! 
Hope all goes well for you, is this your first cycle?

How is everyone else today?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh girls help. 4dp5dt... I want to test test test.....


----------



## YearningHeart

star - awww hey dont worry, I know you feel like 18th June is forever but make the most of getting fit, eating well and doing things you probably cant do when pregnant! :)
Any waiting around sucks obviously. Keep busy busy and time will fly! x

- Ok I have a little good news to share, today is my embryo transfer day, I got up early ready and was going to leave the house until a call came. The embryologist called saying that they want to do a 5 day blast transfer (Still searching google what thats all about, but apparently thats a good thing. If any knows why it is good and how etc. please do share)
So my E.T will be on Saturday morning now. He sounded so happy on the phone and said he has good news to share which is out of the 12 fertilised eggs, there are 10 top quality embryos!! :) Im so happy and but at the same time dont want to have too much hope in case it doesnt work out I am just praying this one works. I got so happy I treated my husband with lovely breakfast in a lovely cafe :)

I hope everyone is doing well. I hope everyone's dreams come true! You all deserve it! xx


----------



## lizzie78

Jackdoll - lol be strong!!!

Mowat - hi again, youa re still ahead of me and Star so don't worry about it :)

Yearningheart - I think that if they let them go to blast and a 5dt the benefit is that they have longer to develop where they can see them and so they are more sure of which are the better blasts to put back. I'd hope you will also have some to freeze too :) I'm sure someone else knows more details though. Whatever the reason, brilliant news for you. I guess transfer will be Saturday now?

Star - honestly, having recently been where you are it does actually fly by. I made the most of having a glass of red wine and eating soft cheese and shellfish (in between dieting obviously ;) )

AFM - Scan went well, no nasty surprises. Blood tests went ok but not sure when the results were back. Hopefully just routine in any case. DH's turned into a drama when they couldn't get any blood out of him. he had 3 nurses in there in the end and is pointing out all the holes in his arms. I've told him we will compare puncture marks when we get to the end of the cycle and see who wins! Injection Teach booked for same day as my first injection Friday 6th so I'm just waiting for my protocol to come through the post now and then i'll order my drugs.
xxx


----------



## star25

Thats fantastic news yearningheart, so pleased for you, like lizzie said I think it's because they are more developed and they can tell which is best quality, but I'm no expert! So good though how many you have!

Lizzie, yay alls well for you, how exciting :)) cant wait to start


----------



## mowat

THanks for the welcome guys. Yes, this is my first cycle. I have a son who is 4, but since we've started trying again I've had 3 miscarriages and now I can't seem to get pregnant. No explanations. Sure hope this works!


----------



## mowat

Sounds good Yearning Heart---hurry up Saturday!


----------



## lizzie78

Mowat - keeping everything crossed for you. Did you fine somewhere to stay near your clinic, I think I remember that it's a long way away from where you live?


----------



## star25

Hope it works for you too mowat :)

Yearningheart, hope all goes well tomorrow which Im sure it will 

Lizzie, how are things moving along for you?

Emz and twinkle, hope your both doing ok? 

Afm, I just got af today and it's on CD33! Shortest cycle ive had in a long time, they seem to be getting shorter the last 3 ,it was 40 then 36 and now 33 which means if it carries on I should get af next a week after the ivf appointment in June!


----------



## lizzie78

Star - that's great, ti sounds like everything is starting to align for you :)

Everything ok here, got over the wobbles I was having earlier this week. Wishing the protocol would hurry up and come through because I want to shop around for the drugs when I know what they are. I have a couple of really busy weeks at work coming up which will help the time pass until I start injecting but will make it tricky for me to call around for price comparisons - so basically, more waiting lol.

DH is confusing me a bit, I'm not sure that he understands that this might not work for us as he is wittering on about my maternity leave policy and how many weeks we can afford for me to have at home and finding a nursery etc. Bless him, I know that if we get our miracle we do need to do all that but it feels like a jinx to think about it now iykwim sigh. Think he just wants something practical to do in fairness to him but I'm not ready to look that far ahead yet.

Good luck for tomorrow Yearning Heart 
xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls. I'm 5dp5dt and got a BFP on my first urine this morning, just couldn't stop myself, then 4 hours later I poas again and got another BFP.... Oh my cant believe it but trying not to get to excited, girls is the trigger diffently out of my system. I took trigger Sunday 11th may....


----------



## star25

I'm not sure about the trigger, I think ive heard it takes at the most 14 days to be out but I could be wrong, I'm sure it will be your bfp though, exciting!!

Lizzie, my dh talks about stuff like that all the time, mainly though because weve just got my dad's inheritance through and moving house so need to know what we can afford as I would like to take a year off if possible if I do get a bfp, hope time hurries up for you


----------



## YearningHeart

lizzie - Yep tomorrow is the embryo transfer :)
Thats great! Things are definitly moving. Ok so your stims start 6th June? How comes you have to order your meds? I thought the hospitial orders it and then it is posted home. I guess its not always the same but what ever the case, I hope all goes super smooth and well for you and fast! lol Glad to hear your scan went well. :thumbup:

star - Thanks! :flower: Do you want your cycle days to be shorter? (Sorry that probably sounds silly asking) Im just not sure and curious to know. Is it a good thing that your cycle is shorter? 
Im pretty clueless when it comes to AF to be honest and thats because I hardly ever get it naturally and I mean literally hardly ever.

Hope everyone is doing well. x


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh silly me, I read some of the posts and then posted!

lizzie - Aww thats actually really sweet of your DH. Its true though, they shouldn't get too much hopes up. My DH recently has been checking out baby furniture's, bottles, toys etc. and it makes me happy to see him so interested at the same time I cant help but think that it may not work out. I guess there is more pain when there is expectations. 

Jackdoll - Oh thats so good to hear! Im hoping it is definitely a BFP :) eeeekkkk how exciting! When is your blood test?


----------



## lizzie78

Jackdoll, pretty sure the trigger is out of your system and this is the beginning of your bfp, really hope so for you xxx

Yearningheart - it's down regulation injects that start 6th June, I'm on long protocol so will do them fro 2-3 weeks before starting stims for 2 weeks, still a long way for me to go lol. I can just order the drugs from the clinic if I call them once I receive their prescription but I know a lot of people have saved tons of ££s by getting them from Asda who sell ivf drugs on a no profit basis. It depends what the prescription is for but 5 weeks of drugs isn't likely to come cheap so anything I can save can be put towards next cycle. Let us know how transfer goes :)

Just had my first acupuncture appointment and feeling sleep so that's it from me xxx


----------



## star25

Thinking of you tomoro yearningheart, Im just glad as sometimes have cycles 50-75 days long which likely means no ovulation, even tho I know I wont get a natural bfp its nice to have a little hope 
Also If you have to wait for af to start ivf ( not sure if u do?) but if you do I dont want to be waiting forever for af

Why do some people do long protocol and some shorter? Just out of curiosity as ive seen my clinic like to do the shorter one and wonder why theyre different


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - Oh right I see. I was on long protocol too, mine was having BCP pills before the stims. Interesting I didnt know Asda sell IVF drugs but yeah if you can save money then why not! I would do the same too.
How did the acupuncture go? Did you have good sleep? lol Iv never actually done acupuncture, during my first IVF I was considering but never got round to it.

Star - Ahhhh ok, yeah makes sense, long cycle means waiting for ever for ovulation and even then probably now know when it is! I had to wait for AF to start the IVF. I remember when the doctor told me that i was like :nope: I said to him if I wait for AF then my IVF will never start! So they gave me some pills to take for 1 week and after having those pills for a week, my periods come. That is how I have been doing it through out both my IVF cycles. Thats what I mean, I dont start my periods naturally, I have to use pills to force it out. lol

There difference between long/short protocol (from internet):

_The difference between long and short protocol is that the long protocol has a period of shutting down your own cycle before you start, called 'down regulation' which can take two weeks or more. Then you'd start the 'stimulation' phase, where you grow your follicles, followed by the egg retrieval etc.

The short protocol doesn't have the down regulation phase, you just start stimming from the beginning of your natural cycle and about 12 days later you have your egg retrieval. The benefit of this protocol is that it is much quicker. _

Hope that makes sense? Im so tired now, its pretty late so im going to get some good sleep and hopefully nice and fresh tomorrow for my E.T 
xxx


----------



## mowat

Really hope this is it for you Jackdoll!

Yes, I found somewhere to stay Lizzie. I rented a furnished suite on airbnb. It's slightly cheaper than a hotel, but not much! Hope it works out alright---I fly out in the morning.


----------



## star25

The long and short makes sense now as I couldn't understand what down reg was, hope I can do the short one which my clinic mainly says it specializes in

Any more testing jackdoll?


----------



## lizzie78

Good luck today for transfer Yearning heart and have a good flight mowat xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well!
Yearningheart good luck for your transfer, brilliant news making it to blast. The girls are so right in saying they can pick the best ones once they've developed further. I was also told that putting blasts back is closer to what happens naturally-day 3 embryos (when fertilised naturally) are still floating around in the Fallopian tubes and make it to the uterus on day4-5 so putting a day 3 one back means the embryo is not in its natural surroundings and conditions, might not know what to do. Also by day 5 the uterus is more ready to implant an embryo so it will prob happen straight away whereas a day 3 embryo just hangs about for a couple of days before it implants. Hope that makes sense!!
So glad to see everyone moving forwards, hoping to see some more positives!!
Hi mowat, hoping this works for u xo
Emz, how are you doing? Did you had bloods done? 
Afm, had a great day at my boss' wedding and enjoyed (several) drinks! Managed not to cry the whole day, definitely feeling stronger.


----------



## star25

Hi twinkle, good explanation, makes it even clearer now about a day 3 or 5 
Glad you had a good time at the wedding and now feeling stronger, you need to let your hair down once in a while and try and enjoy yourself through it all even though it's hard 
ive got a 1 day music festival in June, moving house and first ivf appointment so glad I will be kept a bit busy, oh and as dh keeps reminding me the bloody world cup! Not that I'm interested lol


----------



## twinklemama

Star, I was delighted last week the FA cup ended, and the rugby heinekin cup ends today, I thought I was gonna get a break until I was reminded about the World Cup! Nightmare lol!! I really did let my hair down yesterday and I'm suffering for it today! Decided to have a nice cup of tea to help my hangover, but since I've been off caffeine for about 6 weeks, I've now got the shakes!


----------



## star25

Sounds like you had a good night! Last time I had caffeine I had a huge hazelnut latte from Costa after a long day out, it was about 9pm and I had the worst nights sleep, with a hangover though it will probably help!


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies, hope your all well.
If had my embryo transfer and feeling so tired now, got little cramps. They put 2 embryos and froze 2 so I'm happy with that :) all 4 embryos are v.good quality. I didn't drink enough water so the doctor struggled a little (the bladder is supposed to be full when going for the embryo transfer) I was worried he would say to go and drink water then come back, luckily he managed. I'm just taking it easy now and resting. Feeling sleeping!


----------



## twinklemama

Congrats on being PUPO yearningheart, can't believe that's all your "treatment" bit done! This week has really flown in since your EC. The cramps are normal, especially if they've had a bit of trouble, don't worry about it tho-I had cramps and bleeding after my second transfer and still got a BFP (chemical). Hopefully you will get a good nights sleep tonight. And congrats on the 2 frosties!!


----------



## lizzie78

Congrats on being PUPO Yearningheart and the frosties! Enjoy snuggling up inside and keeping your little Blasts safe and warm xxx


----------



## mowat

Congrats Yearning Heart!


----------



## mowat

Any updates Jackdoll?


----------



## star25

Well done yearningheart and great news about the frosties, sending you lots of babydust for your little ones xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats yarningheart. Hope you get through this long & dreadful wait xx

Girls I've tested Friday, Saturday and today and all BFPs. I'm not sure if its any darker but diffently not lighter! I'm 7dp5dt today and 14 days since trigger. I feel so sick. Have a constant tightness in my belly.


----------



## lizzie78

That's brilliant news jackdoll. When is your otd? I think the lines don't really change much day to day but if you compare them every two days you might be able to see a slight difference. Keeping everything crossed for you and this bfp xxx


----------



## star25

Congratulations jackdoll, you've done it! X


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - :thumbup: Yaaay sounds good good. When is your blood test? 

Thanks ladies! :flower::flower::flower:
Im going away today to stay at my mums. In my apartment I keep thinking about this! So I am looking forward to going and keeping the mind off and busy. :)

How are you all today? I hope the weather is good, so unpredictable.. sometimes you the sun and the next its gone! lol


----------



## twinklemama

Jackdoll, congrats pet, sounds like this is it for you!!!! 

Yearningheart, have a fab time away, hope it takes your mind off the wait xo

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, it's pouring down here, kinda matches my mood. Just have this feeling of sadness that won't lift. Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## star25

Oh twinkle, wish I could make u feel better, we will all get there in the end but we understand how hard it is, just want us all to have our bfps now

Have a restful time yearningheart, how long are you away for? When is your otd?


----------



## YearningHeart

twinkle - :hugs: Im sorry your feeling like that. I know it is so painful and takes time for the heart to heal and accept the reality. Life is full of happiness and sadness, we have our time, happiness comes eventually dont worry. I hope this phase passes quick for you and something comes up for you to focus on. I wish I could say something to make you better but I know times like this nothing really works other than time just passing. Stay strong. x

star - Hi how are you doing today? My blood test is on 9th June so my 2ww is actually 16 days! because my ET was on a Saturday and they dont have blood clinic open on Saturdays so I would have to wait extra 2 days. x


----------



## lizzie78

Yearningheart, have a lovely time with your mum x

Twinkle, nothing I can say unfortunately other than to be kind to yourself and let yourself be sad for a while. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## star25

Yearningheart, I'm ok thank you, just keeping busy with work while counting down the day's, how annoying having to wait an extra 2 days, though compared to the waiting already done I suppose it isn't so bad, will you test earlier than that or wait?


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - yeah that's good, keeping busy at least will take your mind off and by the time you know it your appointment will be here! That's the advantage of working.
Haha your right the amount of waiting I have been doing in this round of IVF extra 2 days is no big deal. As for testing.. Nah I don't think I will test. I can't be tempted either because I left my testing stuff at home and I'm at my mums now. Lol
To be honest I prefer not to test and dh also said not to test just in case. Il deal with the stress if it comes.. Hopefully it's all good good. :)

I'm feeling miles better than my first IVF. During my first ivF I was so unwell, I had to go hospital, I had OHSS it was just so horrible and the meds after embryo transfer were a nightmare.. This time I feel much better and able to move around.
X


----------



## mowat

Sorry you're feeling down Twinkle. The weather here is horrible too. Skyped with my DH and DS and they were complaining about getting too much sun today! Geesh.

Amazing Jackdoll! THat's amazing to get a good line so early.

Had my first blood test today. Spent the day wandering around and wasting time afterwards. Finally got back to my rental, put up my feet and it started pouring rain. THe clinic called and said my blood tests were good and to start the orgalutron. Um, I don't have any! Had to take the bus down to the clinic (in the pouring rain) to get some. Ugh, four needles today (three injections and one blood draw). I'm looking pretty chewed up already!


----------



## emz1200

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been around but after getting a stark white BFN on Thursday I just needed some time to myself to cry & drink lots of caffeine.
I'm really not looking forward to going to work tomorrow cos I work in a small office & they all knew what we were doing so I'm going to have to tell them all that it didn't work. I know they will all mean well but I just want to move on, it will be at least 4 months until we can try again as the dates clash with our holiday & my hubby thinks we need time to get over this round.

Good luck Yearningheart I hope it goes well for you & Jackdoll congrats on your BFP.

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Emz- :hugs: you take rest and take as much time as you need. I know it's not easy and takes time. Going to help really helped me when my first ivf failed, it took my mind off and I got into my routine and refreshed my mind before second round. 4 months is a good gap. I had to wait 6 months and I am glad there was a gap, it makes you stronger. I hope your dreams come true. I'm sorry this one didn't work, but have faith stay strong and hopefully the second round is the lucky one. A nurse once said to me, most first time ivf fails because it's new to the body hence the body doesn't react too good, but second third time it is much better. :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well. I have been fine until today. I have been getting pretty bad heartburn pain across top of my tummy/chest. The pain comes and goes. Has anyone come across this? I just had a nap so I don't have to feel it. Lol


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey yearning heart are you 2dp5dt? On the evening when I was 3dp5dt I had sharp pains in my belly and tightness and shooting pains in my vagina wall..nothing like AF cramps, I just knew something was going on different from my 1st cycle and had the urge to test from that day. But I held out until 5dp5dt and the line came up straight away & clear on 1st response. Everyday it's got darker. I also have constant pains & twinges going on throughout the day and now & again some cramps. This is all new to me. Never had any of this in my 1st cycle. Good luck and really hope you get your BFP...


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - thanks for sharing that. I'm 3dp5dt well that's including the day I day I had transfer. Lol
Past 2 days it's been fine. But today I have actually been getting sudden tightness in the tummy too! I did get little cramps yesterday and very less today. Just the heartburn is something new I have noticed.

Oh can I ask you something? Did you get spottin? If so, when? And what about sore breast? Haha sorry for asking but so curious. I've not been getting any sore or any different feeling on my breast but I've heard that is a sign.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yearning you don't count the day you had transfer. So If you had transfer Saturday then Sunday was 1 day pass 5 day transfer. And today is 2 days pass 5 day transfer. 2dp5dt... 
I have had no spotting at all. And no sore boobs, I have been taking progesterone vaginal gel at night time. All my symptoms have been around the tummy area and that one night shooting pains up & down vagina wall... Today I am 8dp5dt and my belly is swelled. Is this your 1st ivf cycle? I have read all posts but have forgot my memory is awlful. This is my 2nd and all symptoms are completely different and I just knew! I got 1 blast put back in.


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh ok I didn't know that. I'm 2dp5dt then :)

This is my second ivf cycle, in my first one I had little spotting, sore breast, cramps and heartburn.. All came roughly 4/5 days after the embryo transfer. Hey I just realised you have 3 days left before your blood test right? Not long left! 
Yeah I'm taking the vaginal gel too. Lol which I didn't take during my first ivf. By the way are you taking passeries? I'm on a lot of meds this time, good few pills.


----------



## lizzie78

Emz - just wanted to say that I'm sorry that this cycle didn't work for you. Could you maybe email one of your colleagues and tell them that it hasn't worked and that you appreciate that they all want to support you but you would rather not talk about things yet? You could ask them to tell the others for you. Just wondering if it might make going back to work a little easier for you. 

Yearningheart - some encouraging comments from Jackdoll about your symptoms so hope that this is it for you xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey yearning, I'm only on progesterone vaginal gel daily.. 
How are you feeling today? X


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - lucky you then. I have the gel and pessary twice daily. I'm feeling good today thanks. No heartburn, had pretty bad cramps for few seconds in the morning. The cramps just come and go not too bad. Other than the cramps and yesterday's heartburn.. Got no other symtoms, I guess it's still early days. How are you? 2 more days before you blood test!!! Eeek :)

How is everyone else? It's a cold rainy day here, good thing I'm not going out.. I wouldn't want to in this weather.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yearning I don't get a blood test. If I'm pregnant I will have a scan in 3 weeks time. For some reason my hospital don't take you back in for bloods. But my hpt is getting darker day by day. Wonder would my doctor to my bloods. I dunno what to do. Ill phone the hospital and see what they say.. 

Are you still resting?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yearning I don't get a blood test. If I'm pregnant I will have a scan in 3 weeks time. For some reason my hospital don't take you back in for bloods. But my hpt is getting darker day by day. Wonder would my doctor to my bloods. I dunno what to do. Ill phone the hospital and see what they say.. 

Are you still resting?


----------



## twinklemama

Jackdoll, I'm sure your doctor would do a blood test, just to settle your mind.

Emz, I'm so sorry this hasn't worked out for you this time. Hopefully next time will be your lucky time xoxo

Yearningheart, even though it was ultimately a bfn for me, I was pregnant for a few days, so my symptoms were kinda relevant! I had cramps, sore boobs, a bit of heartburn and nausea. Keeping everything crossed for u xo


----------



## twinklemama

Forgot to say, it's a barrel of laughs in my work today-my colleague is just back from Spain after a frozen donor egg cycle and got another BFN, she had a chemical preg last time but a definite bfn this time. So gutted for her :(


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - oh that's the first I heard, that there is no blood test after the 2ww. what do you mean by test day on the 29th? As in that's the official testing date? I'm happy to hear things are looking good for you! :) and yep I'm resting. My family don't let me do anything other than little things here and there. I want to take it easy so I have no regrets after if you know what I mean.

Twinkle - Awww sad to hear about your colleague. It's horrible to hear of bfn especially for those TTC because they really deserve it :( but there is always light at the end of tunnel :)


----------



## star25

Hi all
Yearningheart, symptoms sounding good, really hope this is it for you 

Jackdoll, glad to hear your tests are getting darker, bet you cant wait for the scan in a few weeks! 

Lizzie, how are things with you? Hope your well :)

Emz, like yearningheart said, although the waiting is tough you need to take time to rest and have a break, hope your ok going back to work, sounds like you have supportive colleagues, ive told 3 people at work and another 3 know because theyre my mum and 2 sisters but still I understand how you feel about having to go back, sending you hugs 

Twinkle, how are things with you? :)

I took my 3 nephews to longleat yesterday and today I am knackered and have an 8hr shift, slept for 11 hrs last night tho, just cant wait to get bk to my bed! 
20 days until my appointment!


----------



## lizzie78

20 days star - not long now :happydance:

Twinkle - that's so sad. Such a heartbreaking process that we are all going through.

AFM, not much to report really. Next appointment is fro inject teach next Friday. Still waiting for my protocol to come through so that I can order my drugs. Got an invoice last night for my scan, they forgot to bill us at the clinic and I was so giddy I didn't notice. So I suspect that the protocol won't come through until we've paid the invoice. DH was being a pain last night and didn't want to pay it (sigh, no reason just being man!) so I've made him promise to do it tonight. Im really struggling to stick to my diet. I'm being good most of the time but keep eating treats and having a couple of glasses of wine at the weekend. I know it's not ideal but I think I know that I'm going to be so strict from next Friday that I can't get my head into the game before that. I'm going away for the weekend with my friend and her mum on Friday so I'm looking forward to that - although it's unlikely to help me diet!!


----------



## mowat

Good luck Yearning! Glad to hear your tests are progressing Jackdoll. Seems funny with your clinic. I guess they're all different.

Hugs for you and your colleagues Twinkle. Hope you're both getting the support you need.

I'm still in the excited/hopeful first part of the cycle. Had another blood test today and an ultrasound. Looks like lots of follicles developing. All very promising apparently. Go back on Friday for another look. THe doctor pointed out a large dark area in my left ovary. I thought he said endometriosis? Is that right? In an ovary? Funny nobody has mentioned this before, although he said it wasn't an issue.


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - make the most of going out and working.. After IVF you will be taking loads of rest :) how was your day trip with the nephews? I love taking my niece and nephews out but boy do they drive me crazy and then I think I am not taking them out again. That's kids for you I guess. 
Yep now it's 19 days before your appointment! Do you remember before it was like oh it's over a month away!!! By the time you know it, it's gonna be here. :)

Lizzie - hope your DH paid for the invoice and the protocol comes. Haha you are just like me! Don't worry, I had serious battles with my diet. I just couldn't get my head round it, I mean one minute I'm serious and eating good and exercise and the next I started nibbling away unhealthy food. Then in my head I used to think, oh I haven't started the IVF yet and so when I do I will be strict. Ok I'm not going to lie during the first 2 weeks of stims I was on good diet which then disappeared after my stims took forever.
Do this.. If you have a day where you ate bad food, the next day go for a long walk, some exercise and eat good food. I used to do that and it does help. If one day is a naughty day for u then make the next day. Good day. Lol 

Mowat - oh good good, things sure are moving with you,Yaaay the follicles are growing. Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow. When did you start the stims? I don't have any knowledge on what dark spot in the ovary would mean, maybe one of the other ladies can help. I hope it's nothing.. :)

Today is 5dp5dt for me. To be honest I don't have any symptopms other than cramps, sometimes I do get worried that why are no more symtopms here since it is the 5th day but I was reading up lotta women hardly get any symtopms and turns out to be BFP anyhow I said to myself I'm not going to think about it or stress, whatever is meant to be will be I. 
I'm keeping my self busy, so busy I don't even have time to come here, don't worry I am taking rest though. Keeping busy has helped a lot! Like I can believe 5 days already past. 

Anyways enough about me, hope all of you ladies are well. Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Yearningheart - glad that you are so positive and I completely agree that lots of people have no symptoms at this point and get their BFP. Glad you are resting and keeping busy (what a contradiction lol) xxx

AFM, protocol arrived - late with a note to say that I need to order at least a week before I need to start taking them (today then!). I'm working from home so am going to pop out to boots and asda to see whether they can do the meds cheaper and if not i'll order them today - eek. All feeling a bit real now.


xxx


----------



## star25

Your right yearningheart, feels better when u say remember when my appointment was a month away! Like lizzie said, alot of ladies dont get symptoms and then get bfp, cant believe your 5 days past already, eeek!

Lizzie, dont worry about the odd bad day, most of the time were all very good and deserve to treat ourselves after what we put ourselves through! Glad to hear things are moving along for you, when do you think you will start stimms

Mowat, all sounding good for you too with lots of follicles, I think you can get endo on ovaries but if he said not to worry I'm sure it will be fine, good luck for Fri, when do you think retrieval will be? 

I had a really good day with the boys but after a 13 hr day I was absolutely knackered and slept for 11 hrs tues night, think I'm still getting over it now but thats probably because I havent had alot of time off work lately, oh well I'll make up for it with time off when I start cycling and hopefully that will be in July sometime!


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - haha lol yeah it does sound contradiction.. I'm busy as in minds away with chatting to family, planing trips and what to do in the summer holidays. I have a friends wedding in the next few days (during my 2ww) so really excited with that. I'm being very cautious not to lift anything heavy, I do get tired quickly I have noticed so I just have a nap.
To be honest I think being around family helps me to stay positive, had I been in my house I would just sit and stress. Lol

Ok good good, that's excellent! Yaaaay it's all happening for you! I'm sure you must be excited to pop to the shops to check out the meds, hopefully you do find it cheaper. What meds is it that buy from Asda don't mind me asking? Just curious because I never knew you could buy IVF meds from shops but it's good good. 
Let us know if you do buy it from shops or order. :)

X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning girls. It's my official test day. Even though I've been testing for 7 days now. BIG FAT POSITIVE. Yeehaa I'm so excited but still very very nervous. Constantly having twinges in my belly and some cramps. Also have a tighting feeling in my belly.. 
Good luck to everyone going through treatment and my heart goes out to those who have had failed cycles, I have been their and you will get through it. Stay strong xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - ohhh yaaaay it is your test day!!!! We will be waiting for news! How exciting, wishing u all the best. :)

Star - yep don't worry you will have plenty of rest during the IVF and it's so nice. Yeah it does sound you had a super busy day and lack of sleep does not help. Do try to catch up on sleep though. I was so busy before the IVF because I planned on taking time off work during the 2ww so there was so much to do before, it was madness. Now I'm just chilling :)


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - I just remembered, you test at home isn't it and not a blood test at the hospital?

Either way congratulations on the BFP. I am really happy for you, I hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months. X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey yearning, yes I do a hpt myself, I have been talking to the hospital, I am 4 weeks 2 days pregnant and will have my scan in 3 weeks time to hear the baby's heart beat xx
I'm sure my doctor would do my bloods but what's meant to be will be & I'm just going to enjoy it....xxx

How are you feeling?


----------



## lizzie78

Official congrats jackdoll :happydance: sending you lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## star25

Yayayayay jackdoll! Definitely your right, just enjoy it and have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## lizzie78

Sorry I'd missed a page!

Star - Stimms will be after my next AF so I start my down reg injections a week tomorrow for 2-3 weeks (depending on how long AF takes!) then I start Stimms so probably around 21st June. Have just realised that they have me on Clexane as a blood thinner (I had deep vein thrombosis when I was younger) so as soon as I have triggered I'll start on that so won't get a break from injections in the TWW but I guess I'll be so used to it by that point that it won't make a huge difference.

Yearning Heart - Asda sell IVF and Cancer drugs on a not for profit basis. I got a quote but it would only save us about £150. By the time I've paid for a prescription and some needles from elsewhere it wouldn't save us much. The pharmacist did say that the quote I have from the clinic is quite a good one already and that they aren't making much profit on it. Based on timescales I'm going to order from the clinic. I'm just impatiently waiting fro DH to transfer the money from our savings so that I can call them. I'm working away 3 days next week so I'm fretting about getting them delivered in time.

xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Yep Jackdoll you enjoy it! You must be excited for the scan.. How exciting.
I'm feeling normal lol, just cramps and that's it really.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks girls. Still can't believe it & don't think it will ever sink in, Xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - I just realised you have been TTC for many years, 11 years? Wow that's so long. I'm so happy this one worked for you. You truly deserve it. X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey yearning, no I've been with my hubby since we were 17. So 11 years. Got married 2011 and been trying straight away. Only 3 years but it feels longer with everyone getting pregnant around me and then having their 2nd 3rd child etc. how are you finding it not testing? Have you any tests? Do you feel like you want to test? I woke up 5dp5dt and just had to test.


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - oh silly me, yeah I read it wrong. I know what you mean, TTC always does feel like forever doesn't matter weather it be few months or years. Iv been TTC for 6 years and never seen a BFP. 

As for wanting to test, well yesterday I had to go to my house for something, DH picked me and naughty me went upstairs to my room in my draw to take pregnancy test strips only to find out that there was none left!!!
I had so many ovulation strips and must of confused them with pregnancy strips. Hahahah so I thought ok maybe it's not meant to be.

I did ask DH if we can pop to a superstore to get a pregnancy kit but he is against the idea of testing in case I get all emotion etc. as for me, to be honest I really do want to test but at the same time I don't want to test and that's because I am scared so I will just wait. 

X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good on you for not testing. My 1st cycle I waited right up until day before test day and it was obviously bfn and I was so annoyed. But with my 1st cycle I had no symptoms, cramps, pains, nothing so just got on with it. This cycle I remember telling you guys I was t going to test then I just had the urge from 4dp5dt and knew something was going on. But everyone is different and I was very early to be getting BFP's from 5dp5dt with only 1 embie. I'm praying its a wee strong one...xx
6 years is a long time, I have never seen a BFP until now.


----------



## mowat

I started injections last Wednesday and I think they're anticipating my retrieval next Wednesday. Just noticed some information online advising bed rest after transfer. Did anyone have to do this? I was anticipating flying home the day after transfer.

Just curious if anyone that is doing a frozen cycle can give me a vague calendar of when I would need to be here again (in case this one doesn't work). I'm assuming you can move right on to a frozen cycle if your first cycle fails. When do you start blood tests and u/s? I'm trying to plan a trip to visit family and I'm trying to anticipate when I'd need to be here if this cycle doesn't work.

Not sure if I've just watched too many Ewan McGregor movies or are the drugs doing something major to my libido! Holy cow. Is it just me, or is this common?

Yeah for appointment countdown Star! So excited for you too Lizzie! It is scary when it starts to feel real, isn't it.


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, sorry I've been MIA this week, have been busy and also just needed to clear my head a bit. 

Jackdoll, official congratulations pet, you've done it!!!! Hopefully ur dream will be here by valentines day!!

Yearningheart, good for you for not testing. I tried to buy a test on 7dp5dt and couldn't get a first response kit that I wanted so took it as a sign that I shouldn't be testing! Only managed to wait 1 more day tho. As much as I think waiting until otd is the best thing to do, I'm glad I've tested early on my last 2 cycles as I wouldn't know that I'd had chemical pregnancies without it. It's completely crap when the BFP turns to BFN but it does give the Dr's something to work with-they now know I've been pregnant twice, they just need to figure out why I'm not staying pregnant.

Lizzie, so exciting you're starting soon, the countdown really is on! Don't stress about your diet, you're about to put your body through a really punishing treatment so I reckon you deserve a few treats. And look how many scallies get pregnant while living off a diet of chips and cider!! A few glasses of wine won't ruin your chances.

Mowat, glad to hear your follies are growing nicely! I don't know how long you would have to wait if you were doing FET, but my clinic suggests you wait 3 months between cycles so that's probably a good guide.

Star, you sound like a busy lady! Hopefully it's putting the time in for u xo

AFM, it's back to basics for me, plenty of bd for us this week, ewcm today so ov is on the way. I'm figuring that if I'm ever gonna get pregnant naturally, it'll be this month. The scratch apparently "works" for a couple of months after it's done, plus I remember reading that they recommend women who have miscarried to try again straight away as your body "remembers" being pregnant and is more likely to accept it again quickly. And DH's SA at EC was much better than ever before with him taking wellman supplements. Also did some research online and have started taking ubiquinol supplements today-powerful antioxidant which gives energy to all the cells in the body including eggs and sperm, and supposedly embryos too so it helps them to keep growing until a good nutritional supply is established. Also reduces DNA fragmentation whilst the eggs are growing. Don't I sound smart lol!?? Here's hoping for a miracle!

Emz, how are u doing pet?

Hope everyone is well, that's enough rambling from me xoxo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning twinkle, yes you sound very smart and I'm sure you are very smart.. I'm sure hubby is delighted with all the beding this week, can't remember the last time we bed.. Lol poor man haha...
Fingers & toes crossed for you xxxxx

AFM we have a wedding today. Can't be bothered but I'm sure it will be a good day xxx

How are you yearning? Still staying away from tests??


----------



## mowat

Go Twinkle go!

Also curious about testing Yearning---how are you doing?

Had a different doctor at my u/s this morning. He was very happy and wants me to do the trigger tonight. Then he started talking about hyper stimulation and how we might have to wait to do a transfer until next cycle. What? Where did this come from? Just feeling a little down. This whole process is so up and down.


----------



## twinklemama

Awh Mowat, don't stress, just wait and see what happens. The important thing to remember is that if you have to freeze all and wait until next cycle, they're doing it for your own safety. Hopefully it won't come to that tho. Fingers crossed xoxo

Afm, the ONLY thing good about our cycle failing is that I'm able to have a few glasses of prosceco this evening out in the sunshine while the BBQ is cooking!! Bliss xo


----------



## mowat

Thanks Twinkle. Yup, trying to look on the bright side! Just heard from the nurse and apparently my levels are in the "red zone". You think I can mentally bring them down? I am going to ignore the beautiful sunny day here and sit on the couch watching movies---feel like I'm about to go into labour.


----------



## mowat

How is everyone? Been quiet here lately.


----------



## star25

Hi
Hope your ok today mowat and the hyper stimulation stays away for you, is your retrieval still this Wednesday? Hoping the best for you 

Yearningheart, any symptoms yet? Hope your doing well and looking forward to your test date! 

Jackdoll, how are you feeling? Bet you cant wait for your scan! 6 years is a long time but I bet thisfeels even more special and amazing for you after everything you've gone through to get here 

Twinkle, I love prosecco, sounds like your relaxed and enjoyed the bbq, its time to have fun bd'ing like you said and have a break so your ready for action next cycle

Emz, how have you been? 

Lizzie, how are things moving along for you? 

Afm, nothing new here, still just waiting waiting waiting and working working working to make time go quicker!


----------



## mowat

Egg retrieval tomorrow! Very excited.


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - how are you doing? How's pregnancy going? :) when is your scan?

Mowat - ohh that's great! Good luck with the egg collection, I hope it goes well and they collect many excellent quality eggs. 

Twinkle - heyyyy how are doing? I hope you are well. Xx

Star - hi how are you? Yeah it's good good to just work and kill time. Lol I think when being busy you don't time to think about stressful things.

Hope Lizzie and emz are well too. 

Sorry ladies, Iv been so busy to come here which is good because during my first IVF cycle I was so free and all I was doing was stressing over the outcome. As for testing, well I am still tempted but I can't hold it.. Hopefully! Im just too scared to test and at the same time I don't want a BFP that ends up with bfn. I had a wedding to attend and a party.. Iv got a ceremony coming up so lots of planing for that, because my mind is occupied in things I'm not stressing too much, I'm not really doing any physical work, it's just planing things if you know what I mean. I can't believe 1 week has already passed. I need another week to pass before my test day.

I am trying so hard to not think much about it because when I think of what if it's bfn I get upset, seriously if this IVF doesn't work out I don't know if I can go through around of IVF, it's just sooooooooo much to take mentally and physically but then again I said that to the first IVF. Lol

As for symtops - well iv got the usual cramps, tummy cramps too. I felt little sickish yesterday for like only 2 mins! Today iv just been wanting to eat, I hope that's a good sign and not me being greedy coz that's pretty scary then! Haha 
Iv had no spotting, no sore breast, nothing else really which sometimes worries me but then I think.. There are many ladies who get a BFP without any symtopms. I keep reassuring myself and just let this 1 week pass. I can't wait for the blood test. I just want to know and move on what ever the result is.

Sorry I wasn't intending to write this much :)

Xxxx


----------



## twinklemama

Mowat, good luck for tomoro my love, hoping for good numbers and quality for u! When is DH coming out to meet u? And is ur little one coming along for the trip?

Yearning, glad to hear you've gotten through the first week, hopefully this week flies in to and you get your BFP! U definitely deserve it, esp after all you went through during your stims.

Hope all you girls are doing well xoxo

I had another BBQ this evening after a really lovely day taking our doggies up to visit their nana in hospital. DH's mum has been in hospital for 10 weeks after essentially having a stroke (it's a long story). She can't walk and her left side is extremely weak. She got moved from hospital to a brain injury rehab unit this week, so we're delighted to see her making progress as the physio has picked up the pace. Doggies were so excited to see her and we took her for a good walk around the gardens in her chair. 

Awh well, back to work tomoro, can hardly wait lol! Night all xoxo


----------



## mowat

That's some amazing strength to hold off testing Yearning. Nice to be keeping busy and keeping your mind off it.

So sorry to hear about your mil Twinkle. So nice the dogs can visit her in hospital.

Unfortunately DH won't be coming down to meet me or my little guy. DH made a quick trip down last week and "dropped" his goods. We're going to do the ICSI procedure since his motility was a little low when tested and since the clinic is not using a fresh sample.

Feel a little better than yesterday. Super sore boobs still.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck mowart, hope everything goes smoothly for you and you get nice quality eggs..xxx

Yearning you are so good not to test, how many days are you past now?? Don't worry about symptoms. I still don't have sore boobs, if you do decide to test id advise to get first response because they seem to be the best. And detact early pregnancy.xx
My scan should be in 2 weeks time, still waiting on post man, I feel ok, just really nervous and praying that everything works out for us. You think you get this far and you can settle yourself but its diffently more worrying...x I'm 5 weeks tomorrow 

Twinkle glad your mil is on the mend, wee pet, nothing as bad when your family is sick & in hospital..x


----------



## star25

Exciting mowat! Good luck for today, hope all goes well which I'm sure it will :)

Yearningheart, your doing well, the appetite sounds likely good sign, cant wait for a week's time to fly by! 

Twinkle, sorry to hear about mil but sounds like shes been well looked after by her family and seeing the doggies must have lifted her spirits 

I'm babysitting again today, proper days off never seem to happen anymore, it was just for a couple of hrs but my sisters been asked in early to work so it's creeping up to 5hrs now, just enough time now to jump in shower and walk the dog first 
Oh yeah...... 15 days! ( but thats not counting today!)


----------



## YearningHeart

Twinkle - Awww thanks. Everyone deserves happiness, everyone TTC deserves a baby. It just takes some longer than others. X
BBQ sounds nice, I want BBQ now! Sorry to hear about your DHs mums, I hope she recovers super fast and is in excellent state. Must be a tough time for your DH. Let us know how she does. Hope you have a nice day at work.. You probably read this after work anyway. Lol 

Mowat - ohh had I been in my house, I think I would of definitely given in and tested but in my mums house too many people to hide anything, plus I run out of pregnancy strips in my house and thought maybe it's not meant to be. I can keep my mind occupied with other things in this house because of so many people and things to chat about etc. the funny thing is no one knows about my IVF other than my mum the rest think I'm just little unwell. Haha
I hope everything went well for you. Looking forward to hearing your update. X

Jackdoll - hi today I am 9dp5dt. My blood test is next Monday so 6 more days to go which I can't wait. I want to hold off testing and I hope I can stay strong. Good luck with your scan, how exciting, so the first scan they do after 7 weeks? Is that for all just out of interest and what do they look for in this scan?

- just a question to you ladies, how do you calculate how many weeks you are? Does day 1 start from the day after embryo transfer? So e.g my embryo transfer was on 24th may so does that mean I could be 1 week and 1 day pregnant?


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - haha we posted at the same time again. Yep one more week to go and I can't wait. I do hope the appetite is a good sign because seriously I'm just eating Nd I'm scared I'm gonna put on crazy weight! Lol
Yippee 15 days.. I was going to say guess what it is! June has finally arrived, u must be super excited for the 18th to come quick quick :)

Babysitting is nice.. For a while! Lol well with my niece and nephews it's nice for a while until they want full attention, but that's what's cute about kids. How many are you babysitting? Enjoy. Xx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Ladies,

Yearningheart - You are being so strong, glad you have only another week to hold off before OTD and that you are keeping busy and positive

Mowat - Good luck for EC today, let us know how everything goes, keeping figures crossed that OHSS has stayed away and that you will be transferring later this week.

Twinkle - I've heard the same about both the scratch lasting a couple of cycles and the body being more willing to accept a pregnancy post miscarriage so enjoy the sunshine and the BDing and who knows. :hugs:

Star & Emz - how are you doing?

AFM,

Just back from a long weekend in Harrogate with my friend and her mum. I totally forgot about IVF for the duration and just had a lovely time. Back to reality today with my boss still off on sick leave and back to back conference calls from 10. They finally called me about delivering my drugs and the only way I could work things and get stuff into a fridge in the recommended time is to have everything delivered to work on Thursday. Bit nervous as I start Buserlin the following day so hope everything that they deliver is as it should be. I'm sure it will be but i'll feel better when they arrive. DH is being kind to me and we are having a 'date night' near my office tomorrow. I have a 200 mile commute to work and am starting the week feeling tired so he is going to stay over with me and then travel to work himself on Weds morning to let me have a lie in. :kiss:

xxx


----------



## star25

Just the 1 today, hes nearly 3 so alot of attention wanted but luckily cbeebies helps with that! I saw you were online and thought we would post same time! 

I'm ok thank you lizzie, you have a long commute, dont know how you do it, what time do you have to get up? Least you can have a lie in this week, a much deserved one too!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yearning did you have egg collection 19th may? I have an Ivf calculator (you can also find these online) if you are pregnant you are 4 weeks today.. 

Babies heartbeat can be heard from 6-7 weeks so ill hear the heartbeat at my scan. All being well


----------



## lizzie78

Star, I get up at 5 or at least that's when the alarm clock goes off :rolleyes: usually get home between 7:30 and 9pm depending on how late I leave the office and whether I go for a swim on the way home. I'm starting to worry about how i'll cope once the meds kick in. my boss was being supportive but has had something come up which means he is going to be on sick leave for most of my cycle. He has just emailed me and told me he is now not coming back to work today and is going off sick with immediate effect. Trying not to let it rattle me but where I was feeling quite organised and calm about things now I'm worried as I'll be expected to step up and cover for him as Head of Department as well as my own job and coping with IVF :-({|=


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - you know what it's actually quite nice to forget about IVF and just enjoy yourself, luckily I have few things going on so I don't have the time to stress. Lol
Don't worry too much about the delivery.. Hopefully all the rights meds come. When do you think you will receive it? How exciting, I can't believe it, it's time for the stims for you. How fast time goes eh! Good luck with it and keep us updated :)
Try to not stress too much with work, take it as it comes. Remember right now, you are important. 

Star - Awww 3 is a cute age and yep an age where they want attention. Lol I agree with the cbeebies it does help! The TV does the entertaining. 

Jackdoll - yeah I had the egg collection on 19th may. I did check the IVF calculator on fertility friends and an android app which said I would be 4 weeks pregnant but I was like :wacko: I guess it makes sense, because the day they collect the eggs that's the day of conception right? I sound silly asking this.
Ok cool, hopefully your scan goes well. Does everyone have a scan on 6-7th week?


----------



## lizzie78

Yearning heart - Meds arrive Thursday :) Not at stimms yet though, they are supressing my cycle first so I have 2-3 weeks of down regulation medication first. Once they see that my ovaries are completely supressed I will start stimms.


----------



## star25

Those are long days lizzie, I moan about my 20min walk when my dh is at work and cant drive me, think I'll shut up in future :/
Hope you dont have to step up to any more work, try and concentrate on yourself as much as possible although easier said than done you need to look after yourself

Home alone now but 1 of my sisters wants to come round for nvq help and an other to look at hol and flights with her, was looking forward to a quiet evening as dh just gone bk to work but looks like can kiss that goodbye!


----------



## lizzie78

Hope you have a nice night Star, I'm a terrible recluse, if people want to come around when i'm expecting a night alone i can be a right grump!


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - oh yes I remember you mentioning. Hope it goes all well, 3 more days to go before the injections :) so how many injections will you be taking? Just the one?

Star - you sound so busy busy with your nephews and sisters. Aww I'm sure your sisters appreciate you. Sometimes it can be a spoiler when you plan something and it gets changed last minute but sometimes it nice, hope u have a nice time.

A quick question Jackdoll or anyone - 
I'm just so curious and confused, I went on IVF calculator in which I have to enter the egg collection date/ET date and it works out how many weeks you are pregnant and the due date. It says I am 4 weeks pregnant. I don't get how that works because I had egg collection on 19th May and it's only been exact 2 weeks since then so how does it be 4 weeks? Lol

I'm just interested to know, I don't even know if I am pregnant. X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey yearning, in all pregnancies natural or ivf you always go back to your period date. So in ivf it's going back 2 weeks before egg collection. If you think of it this way. In a natural cycle you have your period then your egg starts to develop again and then releases, gets fertilised or your period comes. So it's from the very start that it started to re-produce again. Realistically we are only ever pregnant for 38 weeks because the 2 weeks don't really count but are counted into a 40 week pregnancy. Hope it's abit clearer for you. But I know it can be very confusing xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - ahhhhh interesting, I did not know that. Yeah it does make more sense, I guess I will understand better with bit of research and experience, It sounds nice to feel or believe being 4 weeks pregnant. Oh I really hope I do get a BFP. So how many weeks are you now? 5?


----------



## mowat

Where did the day go? Slept on the couch from about noon until 5. Guess the drugs worked!

No transfer for me this cycle. Thought I would be really super upset, but I'm getting over it. Sad for sure, but it doesn't really feel like my body is in the right condition for it. 23 Eggs! Doctors were super impressed. Got to see the eggs on the TV right afterwards as the embryologist was working with them. So cool. I actually really enjoyed the whole procedure---I love watching what they're doing on the u/s. So yeah, 23 is too many to continue this cycle. I think I won't be able to transfer until the end of July. I have some vacation coming up, so hopefully that speeds right by and it doesn't feel like a long wait. Looking forward to hearing from the clinic tomorrow to hear how all the eggs are doing.


----------



## lizzie78

Mowat - sorry that your cycle won't be continuing this time. 23 is a lot!! Are your clinic going to wait to see which fertilise before freezing? I know different clinics do different things. I have heard that there are much better success rates with FET because your body isn't going through the whole thing at once it can respond/cope better with things so i'm hoping that this all works out in your favour x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats on all those eggs mowat, the time will fly by,

Hey yearning yes I'm 5 today, I'm only a week ahead of you if things work out ok.xx how are you feeling? Will you just wait for your bloods? 
In ivf you get an early pregnancy scan here at home but if its a naturally pregnancy you get a scan at 12 weeks.


----------



## YearningHeart

Mowat - I hope all works out for you and times goes super quick. Do you know how many got fertilised? Hope you enjoy your vacation, a break is nice :)

Jackdoll - ahh no wonder I always hear women saying 12 weeks scan and I was little confused because I read some have scan at 6 weeks, makes sense it's for normal women and IVF women. Congrats on being 5 weeks, it must be ever so nice.
I'm feeling little different than other days, I still have the on and off cramps sometimes a little sharp pinch for few seconds. Yesterday I have been craving sour, I have craving lemon or anything with lemon and I had a little and woke up with a tummy ache. Today I tried a little bit of meat and it was so tasteless. My taste bud has gone funny and I'm hoping that's a good sign. Iv got another get together tomorrow which I'm looking forward it, all of this is keeping my mind fresh and stress far away. I don't have any pregnancy test at home so I'm going to stay away from it and just have so much hope that I get a BFP on Monday. 
Can I ask you something..
What symtopms did you get in your 2ww? (You probably did mention) lol

How is everyone else? It's a rainy day here, I'm feeling lazy today and don't want to do anything other than eat and sit, gosh that sounds so bad! Lol


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey yearning, I had like butterfly feeling in my belly from 3dp5dt. I also had pains & twinges & alot of cramping. One night I actually cried the cramping was that bad & I thought my period was on its way, one morning I gaged brushing my teeth and thought I was going to be sick but that's been the only time I've felt sicky. My boobs have not been sore and still not, did you get 2 embies put back in?


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - sounds little like me, I had actually still do have funny feeling going on in my tummy. I had nausea feeling on Saturday for little while that's it. I woke up at least 3 nights with cramps which went soon as I went to empty my bladder. My appitiate has gone up, I'm always hungry and get tired and from yesterday taste bud changed a little and same with me.. No difference in my breast, they are not sore just normal.

I had 2 embryos put in. Oh I haven't had spotting either. Did you get spotting?


----------



## JACKDOLL

No spotting/bleeding, yesterday I had no appetite but I'm ok today, oh yearning you are so good not to test. How are you coping, you could have twins in there xxxx


----------



## YearningHeart

I just want Monday to come. I feel strong about this IVF. It's hard to explain but I just feel it's going to be a BFP but there is a little part of me says expect the worst. I do feel very strong this round than my first round IVF. During my first round of IVF I was so stressed, I couldn't think nothing, it was madness.. But this time I just feel pregnant and everyone around me seems to be having a feeling I'm. Pregnant or having a dream. Like my mum had a dream I had twins before I told her about the IVF, it so happened after she saw the dream, 2 days later I told her about the IVF. I guess it's all of this good vibe iv got around me that's helping me cope and just believe this is the one.. 

I know it sounds weird, but during my first IVF I kept thinking, what if it's a yes, what if it's a no again and again.. But this time I don't think much of what if it's a no. I just don't want to think of a bfn but if I do get a bfn then I will deal with it on Monday with rivers of tears but in the mean time I'm just going to believe I am pregnant Nd just enjoy it! Hahah sounds so simple :)


----------



## YearningHeart

By the sorry if I make any spelling or sentence errors.. I don't read what I type. I just think and type it. Lol
Good to hear your appetite is good today. Oh by the way.. Another question for you (you probably get tired of answering my questions!) lol

Have you told anyone about your BFP? Because with my IVF no one knows other than my DH, mum, boss, a not so close friend and that's it


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yearning, this was my 2nd cycle and I really did go through it with a different attitude, I was prepared for bfn right up to transfer day. 3dp5dt I just knew I was pregnant, waited until 5dp to test and that was BFP.. I felt completely different from my 1st cycle once the embie went back in. really hope this is your time too.. 
My mum dad sisters brother and 2 close friends know I was going through ivf. So they all know its worked for me but all been warned not to breath a word to anyone until scans etc, and being honest I want to keep it a secret until 20weeks.. Oh my boss knows aswell as I've been off work etc from egg collection day.x


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - oh ok. Yeah I don't think I would people to know until good few weeks or g least after the first trimester. I do feel very different this cycle. Thanks for your fast response. I'm just chilling at home. Lol


----------



## JACKDOLL

I'm so excited to hear your news, hurry up Monday. Yea I'm just chilling too. I have really sore back and it's moved down into my bum & legs. I have suffered from sciatic nerve pain in the past and I have a feeling it's coming back, I would love a hot bath but I'm still staying away from them as I was advised to stay away on the 2ww.. Still afraid lol
How's hubby coping with you away from the house? My god my hubby couldn't cope. Lol


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - sorry to hear that, hopefully the pain goes. If it gets too bad speak to the doctor. Yep hubby is finding it pretty hard, oh well let the men appreciate the ladies eh! He does come to visit me often but is complaining it is boring and lonely at home without me and that's partially because we live alone together so if one of us is away the house is pin drop silent. 
He says he has good feeling about this cycle and is already checking out baby stuff which is quite surprising as he did not do that during the first cycle.
Yeah the nurse told me too, to stay away from hot bath during the 2ww.. Forget bath! I'm scared to even use warm water for face/hands etc. haha


----------



## star25

Hello, 

Hope your ok today mowat, any news on fertilisation?

Yearningheart, so excited for Mon to come for you, feeling positive this is it with those symptoms!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh I do miss my baths :(
Yea your just right going to your mums & getting spoiled, have to say OH has been brilliant, he is so excited but extremely nervous. He will be one cool daddy...

Not long now for your app star.xx


----------



## star25

I'm so glad times going quick, feeling positive about it all but at the same time it's all so nerve wracking, thank god for you ladies!


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - yep I too miss my nice lone soak in bubble bath ahhhh

Star - thanks! Yeah I find coming on babybump helps and time passes. I love this forum and I think that's because we all understand each other, we have all been through similar stages and it's nice to speak to someone who understands. I don't have friends or someone I can speak to face to face who is TTC so this forum works out the best for me.


----------



## mowat

Thanks for all the support guys. You're so right Yearning, it makes everything so much easier to be able to come on here and share what's going on. I've told very few people what I'm doing and they really don't understand anyway. I emailed my DH yesterday to let him know what was going on and he never responded. I felt like sending him another message "Hello! Important stuff! Why aren't you calling me!" Whatever. They really don't understand.

Horrible sleep last night. I was getting some crazy stomach cramps, and my right chest/lung area was crazy sore. Not quite sure how to describe the pain as I've never felt anything like it. Couldn't lie on my right side or back, but today the pain is quite a bit better.

Clinic called when I was still in bed this morning. THey retrieved 23 yesterday, but there were quite a few more they had to leave because they were behind the endometriosis in my left ovary. Of the 23 they fertilized 19 yesterday, and 17 and doing well today. They'll call again on Friday to let me know how they're doing and how many they'll freeze. Sounds pretty good. I don't know that we'd be able to afford another fresh cycle, so hopefully that many frozen eggs will give us a few tries if we need them.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey mowat, that's great numbers congratulation on all your yummy embies, what clinic are you attending? Are you abroad? 

Yearning I have lovely radox lavender bubble bath that I keep dreaming about. Does anyone know when your aloud baths etc? 

Star the next few weeks will fly by then you will be full steam ahead...x


----------



## twinklemama

Hey, gosh this thread has been busy!!
Mowat, congrats on ur numbers, that's amazing. Hope you are feeling a bit better. Just contact your clinic if you don't feel right in case it's OHSS.

Yearning, fingers crossed for Monday! I'm certain you're pregnant! The symptoms sounds just like mine did, apart from me having sore boobs, then they went away literally overnight which is obviously when my embies stopped developing. Good luck!!!

Good luck for ur meds arriving Lizzie, I'm sure everything will be ok with them. And don't worry about work, it'll take your mind off treatment.

Star, ur a gem babysitting, I'm sure ur family must really appreciate the help xo

Jackdoll, hope ur sciatica pain has gone and ur feeling ok.

Afm, we have our review on Friday so can't wait. Also have booked an appointment to see a fertility lady on 20th June, she does all the nice stuff alongside treatment like maya massage and acupuncture, so gonna give her a go next time. Have also registered to go to an info day at SIMS in Dublin on 29th. They do immune testing and IMSI so will see how it might help us. Trying to be proactive! Anyway, off to dye my hair (so many greys shining through lol) and do my tan for my friend's wedding on Thursday! Night all xo


----------



## mowat

I'm at Olive in Vancouver.

Went by the clinic today to review what I'm supposed to do for the next 6 weeks or so. I might be able to get the u/s at my local hospital just shortly before the transfer so I might be able to make the next trip down pretty short. Would be nice to save a little money.


----------



## star25

Fantastic news on the embies mowat, so pleased for you :)


----------



## star25

Glad to hear you have your review quick twinkle, whats imsi? Sorry everyone probably knows buy me! Have fun at the wedding Thursday, I love weddings so much fun 

2 weeks today!


----------



## YearningHeart

Mowat - oh good good, hope everything works out for you. 

Star - not long left for you! You must be counting the days. It is exciting exciting.

Today is 11dp5dt for me, I had the worst heart burn/tummy ache yesterday and still a bit today. I think it might be acid reflux, such a horrible feeling especially when I get out of bed. I think it's my own fault, I had lemon and little oily food the day before yesterday and I think that sparked it off. I'm going to stay far away from bad food now since my body seems pretty sensitive. I'm breaking my meals down in few meals, little each time. I still have bloaty tummy which is not nice and the cramps and are not too bad. Iv got a mini party happening tomorrow to planning for that and by the time I know it the weekend will come.. The weekends always go fast as family everyone is at home and then it will finally be the Monday iv been waiting for! Lol


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey yearning at my clinic 11dp5dt is the day you test, I'm surprised your clinic is making you wait 16dp5dt. But suppose all clinics are different. hope the week flys in for you.x

Good numbers mowart.xx

Enjoy your wedding twinkle, I had a wedding on Saturday, was lovely getting hair & makeup done..and all dressed up...


----------



## YearningHeart

Usually at my clinic they do the blood test exactly after 2 weeks after the embryo transfer. My embryo transfer was on Saturday, so this Saturday will be exact 2 weeks, but blood clinic is not opened in the weekdays so I have to wait til Monday. 

To be honest I feel this IVF has just been so long, I had to wait for everything. Lol I had to wait forever to start the IVF, then I was on stims forever and now my blood test is later than most people. So yeah it's all wait wait for me.. 
X


----------



## lizzie78

Sorry for the gap ladies, work is mental (sense a theme developing here?!)

mowat - amazing news about your 17 embies that are doing well. Can't wait for the update on how many make it to the freezer but it sounds like you will have a fair few frozen cycles available to you

Yearningheart - I can't believe how relaxed you are, it has to be a positive sign for this cycle.

Twinkle - glad that your review is booked and isn't too far away. I'm interested to hear what they say so please update us. I would think the immune testing and investigation into IMSI would eb good next steps to investigate for you but don't know too much about them myself yet.

Star - IMSI is like ICSI but they actually look for the best sperm to inject for IMSI which is a step that they don't do for ICSI. It actually stands for Intra Cytoplasmic morphologically Injected (sperm) - catchy eh! Hope your waiting is going by quickly for you. Not long until it's your turn :)

xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - I'm surprised myself how relaxed I am and I'm so glad. Right now iv got my indigestion on mind. It's so bad, I just spoke to the gp who will call me in 2 hours time and make a prescription for me. Great more meds on the list, I'm already taken so many meds. I just hope this horrible tummy feeling goes. Iv got so much hope that I will get a BFP, I don't know how I will react if it's a bfn. 

X


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - tomorrow is your burselin injection right? For 2 weeks?


----------



## lizzie78

Friday is my first injection and yes for 2-3 weeks. Just realised all my medication is being delivered to work tomorrow and had a little "eek" to myself :) I really hope they don't drive up in a van with "healthcare at home" emblazoned on the side!!


----------



## YearningHeart

Good luck with the injections, you must be excited to receive the meds :)


----------



## YearningHeart

One of the reason I don't tell anyone about my infertility life is because no one you can trust, and when in angry people tend you stab you. I just had an argument with my sister, who does not know about the IVF however last year when I did do the IVF she knew as I told her.
She has been asking me few times of why I seem unwell and not doing much and if iv gone through another IVF. I kept denying it, I don't know why but I just didn't want to tell her, she's changed a little and I don't feel confident to tell her even though she is my sister. So in our argument (which we rarely argue) she screamed at me saying 'IVF girl' few times. I showed I couldn't care less but it got to me. After when I was away from her my tears just came rolling. She is such a selfish cow. Just because she is a mother of kids and never had to go through infertility she had no right to say that, what a cow. I'm so mad at her and certainly will not tell her anything. Sorry I'm just so upset, angry and emotional. This is the reason why I don't want to tell anyone about my journey other than those who I really trust like my mum. 

Sorry I'm probably just being silly, but that statement of hers really got to it, I am just an IVF girl, not an ordinary normal girl who can conceive :( 
I feel so rubbish


----------



## mowat

That's just horrible Yearning! I would have cried to---this whole business is so hard without a "loved one" saying things like that. I know it sounds crazy, but in some ways I'm "glad" I've had fertility problems and recurrent miscarriages. If I hadn't I don't think I'd appreciate what I have.


----------



## lizzie78

Yearningheart- I'm struggling between whether to tell you that you are so much more than just 'an ivf girl' or whether to say hell yeah you are an ivf girl, that is how much your future children are wanted. You will stop at nothing! I'm sorry but your sister sounds like a silly immature woman. I don't blame you for being upset but now that you've had your cry go try to forget everything she said and go back to concentrating on being calm and positive for you and your secret little embies snuggling in xxxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Sorry to hear this yearning, your sister is just not thinking straight, I'm sure she would be very supportive towards your treatment and I'm sure she is feeling guilty for saying that to you... 
I feel like my baby is extra special because its IVF. Still haven't made the decision weather to tell everyone yet because I don't want them thinking if its my biological child ect, which off course it is, but people do talk.. Has anyone decided on this yet??

Hope your feeling better yearning xxxxx


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that yearningheart, like the other ladies have said, your babie/s will be so much extra special, I really believe when we all have our babies, which we will, we will appreciate them so much much more than if we had conceived naturally, the happiness we will feel will be unexplainable
Im sure you will know this feeling when u get your bfp in the next few days! 
Sending you hugs 

Hope your all well ladies x


----------



## YearningHeart

Thank you ladies so much, I feel much better. I think I just got really emotional and with the blood test coming up sometimes the thought of what if it fails comes to mind, but anyhow today is new day and I'm going to looking forward to my life ahead with my babies (hopefully) and not let my silly sister spoil that. Only those who go through TTC life understand the pain and struggle, and your all right, when you work so hard for something you appreciate it better.

I had graviscon yesterday, ewwwww so horrible but I need this heart burn thing to go. I'm feeling little better today. The weather is lovely wish I could go for a walk, but I get tired too quick with just few steps. Lol

How are you all today? Xx


----------



## lizzie78

Glad to hear that you are feeling a little better Yearning Heart.

AFM, my meds have arrived and are underneath my desk. One says it should be put immediately in the fridge which I can't do at work but I think there should be a cooler in there anyway - at least I'm hoping so :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Lizzie how long will they be under your desk? It is very important for your meds to be kept in a fridge immediately. I had to put mine in my work fridge once I collected then! Then had half an hour journey home to get them in my home fridge. 

Glad your feeling better yearning xxxx

AFM I'm still off work just chilling and enjoying this time off work ;)


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - thanks! X
Hope the meds we're not out too long, they usually do have ice packs inside the box. But yeah soon as you get home put it in the fridge unless you can out it in the work fridge. With my meds, they gave a huge box with ice pack inside and the meds was just a little.

Jackdoll - thanks! X
How long did you take time off? And have you been taking time off since embryo transfer?

I have feeling quite sickish today and everything seems to smell. I feel as I though I stink and it was making me sick. Hahah so I went for wash but I still can smell a weird smell. I want to eat because I'm hungry but the food does not seem yummy no more. (Brilliant I can lose weight) joke.. I know this is not the time to lose weight. Lol


----------



## mowat

Tired? THat's sounds good to me Yearning! So hoping for you.

I love the thought of your big bag of meds under your desk Lizzie! So exciting. I had to fly with mine, and the looks I got from some of the airport staff were hilarious.

Unexpectedly got a call from my clinic this morning as I was sitting at a restaurant at the airport on my way home. Had my retrieval on Monday and wasn't expecting to hear from them until tomorrow. Still have 17 growing away! Dunno, but this sounds pretty good to me. Should I expect the numbers to go down somewhat? She said they'd call and update me on Saturday and Sunday. If they manage to freeze 17 they might not all thaw properly, yes? I'm so happy because I was checking our bills last night. Credit line is maxed and we've now got a pretty big balance to carry on our visa too. All I need is one little baby to make this all worth it. Come on and speed up time----I can't wait until the end of July and my transfer!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yearning I've been off since my egg collection day and haven't decided when ill be going back yet, maybe after my scan if all goes well, when are you back to work?

Those numbers are fantastic mowat, they are trying to get your embryos to blastocyst stage, you might lose some, not all embryos go to this stage but let's hope yours all do.xx I had 4 embryos & 3 made it to blast stage, so I have 2 frozen and baby on board x


----------



## YearningHeart

Mowat - haha I can imagine people giving the look. That's great news, can't wait for July for you. I can't believe how much you have to travel for the clinic, I really hope all of this is worth it and you see a beautiful BFP. X

Jackdoll - I took about 3 weeks off work after the embryo transfer, I can't take more because there is quite a bit to do. I am looking forward to going back to work, I always get a lovely welcoming when I go back after a gap not that anyone knows why I took time off. I will be bored like mad if I don't go to work, it makes the day go fast. Plus I won't be at work for long because summer holidays is around the corner so I will have the summer to just relax and chill.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yearning I'm guessing your a teacher and spoiled with lots of holidays... I'm bored too in the house but I get special leave so I'm just taking it, wish this sciatica would go away and I could give my house a good spring clean...

Are you still not tempted to test... You would diffently get the correct result at this stage x


----------



## YearningHeart

Jackdoll - I'm surprised I'm not too eager to test, I really believe this is the one. I just feel it at the same time to be honest I am little scared to test, this was I believe I'm pregnant so living in that bubble, I want a confirmation of bfn until Monday. Lol
Yeah I am a teacher and looking forwarded to seeing my students. Work life does make my days go fast. I had a nice get together today which was nice but all this fun fun will end soon and when I go home I know I will be bored so I need to go back to work.
I just want Monday to come fast, I keep looking at my calendar. I'm feeling so sick right now and just my bottom in one place. X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Really hope it's good news yearning, Ill only be a week a head off you..x
My sister lives next door to me & off on maternity leave, my mum lives in the same housing development as us and so does my other sister so they are in & out all day and I don't really get time to be bored with 4 cute nephews running about. I've worked for so long and I'm just enjoying this time off and will decide after my scan when ill go back. 
Hurry up Monday. Imagine you could be having twins, how exciting. Xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Wow that sounds nice, all of you so close.. Yeah when there are kids time does pass. It's quite now here, just my mum and 2 siblings of mine. I do miss my home and looking forward to going back but I'm just worried about food, I just can't eat anything other than certain food which my mum makes. I don't think I can cook anything, I am speaking and acting as though I am pregnant. Lol
Yeah I would love twins, my dream is to have twins but I want twins without any complication and a smooth pregnancy.

So how is your pregnancy going? Do you feel fine and normal and able to do anything and everything?


----------



## JACKDOLL

I feel ok. I had bad cramps & tummy pains but that's now gone, I just have sciatica and if that went away id be ok I think, I'm ok with all foods etc, Just don't really have a big appetite but don't feel sick at the thought of food if you know what I mean, I've read morning sickness etc kicks in from 6-7 weeks that's if I even get it. Slightly tired but not extremely tired. Oh and my boobs are massive and sore.. I had one blast put back in so more than likely a singleton although I keep thinking I got a very clear line 5dp which I think is pretty early! Did you watch the program on the other night about quads? The girl got 2 blasts and both split & she has 2 sets of identical twins... I keep wondering if mine has split, either way ill be happy.. We are all so close to my mum & were very lucky they built more houses and got in beside her :)


----------



## lizzie78

Oh no! I've just read your comments and am really panicking now. The cool box was in a massive box which I didn't dare to open in the office. Healthcare at home (the drug company) said not to worry about them being delivered at work because they were in a cool box so I left them in there from delivery at about 11 until 8 tonight when I got home! It's my trigger shot so now I'm really worried. The boxes felt cold still and all the ice packs surrounding them were still frozen so I think I'm probably ok?? It said it had to be at between 2 and 8 degrees.


----------



## star25

Eek yearningheart, your so going to get your bfp and it'll be twins!! :)

Lizzie, glad you have your meds ok
,good luck in starting them :)

Mowat, hope to hear more good news on lots of ffrosties tomoro, hope your feeling ok? :)

Jackdoll, how are your symptoms? :)

Twinkle, did you say your review was tomoro? :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Lizzie I would say it would be fine with the cool packs ect, don't worry and if you have any concerns bring it up at your appointment /scans chic..


----------



## star25

Didnt see the last few posts when I posted, sorry!


----------



## mowat

How are you feeling today Yearning?


----------



## lizzie78

Twinkle - how was your review?

Yearning heart - hope you are still feeling ok 

AFM teaching session went ok just need to put it into practice later tonight!


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - let us know how the injection goes today. Will you be doing it or someone else?

Hope everyone is well. I went to see the gp today for this heartburn/chest pressure feeling. It is extremely bad in the morning,vi can't get out of bed. I have to get up very slowly, it's horrible. Anyways the gp said she can not proscribe me anything due to IVF and I should just continue with gaviscon and if it doesn't get better then I should just go A&E.
I still feel really bad, it's not getting better, it's just getting worse.. Maybe it could be he meds I don't know. So tomorrow I'm going to go to the A&E on the morning unless I feel better


----------



## star25

Sounds horrid yearningheart, hoping it's just a
Big pregnancy symptom that will ease up soon, let us
Know how you get on tomoro x


----------



## lizzie78

Yearning heart - that sounds horrible. Have you called the nurses at your treatment centre?

X


----------



## YearningHeart

Yeah I did call the clinic at the fertility centre, the nurse asked me few questions then said, I don't think it's OHSS it's probably just indigestion.. But I don't understand why indigestion would last for this long or go worse, plus I'm eating good and taking gaviscon. I get the feeling it is OHSS but tomorrow I am going in to the hospital (the same one where I did the IVF treatment so the gyn are around)
I'm just so dreading going to sleep because it's a killer in the morning when getting out of bed. 

X


----------



## YearningHeart

Sorry I'm going on about myself. How are you all? Lizzie how was the injection?

Hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## star25

Ahh dont say that were here to listen, Would it help if you propped yourself up in bed a bit? X


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - Awww thanks. I'm sitting down right now. My chest hurts when I lie down so I'm going to go to sleep after like 2 hours when I am really sleepy. It feels more comftable to sit straight than to lie down :( just can't wait to feel normal.. (At least this is taking my mind off the 2ww) lol


----------



## lizzie78

Yearningheart you aren't going on about yourself, we are worried about you. To be honest ohss was what I was thinking of but I'm surprised the clinic wasn't more concerned. Definitely go to a&e tomorrow and please let us know how you get on. Hopefully it's nothing more than extreme pg symptoms because both your embies have stuck :hugs:

Star - how are you doing? I imagine the waiting is driving you crazy but it won't be long for you now. Think how far away things seemed for me last month and now here I am finally getting going, it I will be you soon :flower:

Afm, had teaching session this morning which sent me into a mild meltdown about everything. Had acupuncture in the afternoon which balanced me out a bit and am proud to say I've just done my first injection all by myself. DH sat with me because I knew I would try not to be pathetic in front of him and it went fine. I'm officially on the roller coaster now!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yearning so sorry to hear your having bad heartburn symptoms, you should maybe push for your blood test tomorrow or do a hpt, then either way hospital will know what to give you for this horrific pain..... I've never experience anything like that before. Hope you get a good nights sleep & wake up much better...x

Well done lizzie... You will be a pro in no time..

AFM I'm still testing. Lol, I know I just can't stop, the line is so dark and appears straight away... My scan is 25th June and ill be 8 weeks, I thought it would have been earlier but have read reviews etc of early vaginal scans and girls blaming them for early miscarriages so I'm happy enough to wait.. Hubby is obsessing over me and every wee thing I do, it's just so exciting and I feel so blessed & lucky right now, just praying everything works out for us, 

Wish all the girls in their up coming cycles all the luck in the world, we all deserve this happiness...xx


----------



## star25

Well done lizzie, and thank you for the encouragement, it does feel like it's suddenly coming up quick, just the other day it was 20 something day's and now we're less than 2 weeks away! 
Hope the rest of your injections go well, your on your way now! 

Jackdoll, glad to hear you are doing well and thank you for the positivity, look forward to seeing your scan piccy :)

Yearningheart, I was thinking it sounded a bit like ohss because of the chest pain but at least you will be getting it checked out tomoro


----------



## mowat

Woohoo for injections Lizzie! The first time you jab yourself it seems impossible, but then after that it's old hat!

Sorry you're still feeling so bad Yearning. Hmmm, sound like OHSS to me. The night after my retrieval I had the most astounding chest pain. The weird thing was it went up and down on only my right side. I thought I was going to die when I went to bed it hurt so much. Could only lie in one position---everything else hurt too much. HOpe you get it sorted soon. And, I hope it's actually some weird pregnancy symptom---then it would be worth it!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thinking of you this morning yearning. Hope all is well xxxx


----------



## star25

Are you feeling better yearningheart? Hope you are xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - oh well done you! Brave lady, I'm a right chicken. Lol good luck for the rest of the days hope it goes well

Little update from me:
Firstly thanks ladies for your support, it really means so much. I went to the A&E and they asked for a urine sample first thing which took long as I used the loo before going to the hospital, little while later they called me for blood test, during the blood test the nurse was taking so much blood, I felt sick and I went dizzy and fainted. Couple of nurses and doctors came straight away and place me on the floor and injected some liquid I was fainted for only like 1/2 minutes but then dizzy for a while, they took me to a cubicle straight away (I skipped the A&E queue! Hahaha) it turned out my blood pressue was low due to less food and fluid, so I had to eat.

Guess what, when I went to the cubicle I had to get up for the loo, only to realise that my whole bottom, trousers seemed damp. I was like huh what the??? I went loo and to investigate and it turned out that when I fainted I must of peed! How embarrassing. Lol 

Anyways after several hours of them checking me, they took me to a ward and it turns out I had acid reflux, it was not OHSS luckily. It's the acid that is causing all the pressue on my chest. To be honest I kind of had a feeling, because I do get heartburn time to time and with pregnancy they say it is likely you get heartburn, they gave me some pills which I was happy with because I'm tired of having gaviscon which does not work! I thought they were going to keep me in that's why they took me to a ward, but they let me go which I was so happy. 

Oh and more news... Ok so because I had chest ache, they said I may need to do an x-Ray but it kind of depends on my urine sample. In the urine sample they found pregnancy hormones so due to that they said I can't have the x-Ray :) :) :)
But they did say, not to rely on the urine sample to check for pregnancy rather the blood test but anyhow the fact that they saw pregnancy hormone and didn't allow for x-Ray AND they gave me meds suitable for pregnant ladies.. I'm seeing this as a sign. Of they did say the urine sample shows I am pregnant but I should wait for the blood test :)

Ok tonight and one more night to pass and I will finally get my results which I have been patiently waiting for. DH is planning a night out to somewhere posh, he thinks it's a BFP but les see. X


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh my!! Sorry didn't realise how long that post was. I'm feeling little better now on my chest maybe because they doctors gave me a pill at the hospital for the chest ache. Anyways I'm going to close my eyes and sleep, hope you are all well and enjoy your Sunday!

Good night. Xx


----------



## star25

Wow yearningheart, so so happy for you and glad your ok, I know your waiting for blood results but definitely sounds like your pregnant!! This is so exciting!! Xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - I'm super excited for tomorrow but I'm just praying it's a BFP,I'm still trying to get my hopes up too much in case but still excited.
1 and half week to go before you have plenty of updates for us! :)


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls, sorry I've disappeared for a bit, was having a busy week with all the celebrations for my friends wedding! Just had a quick scan through all the posts there!
Yearning, cautious congrats honey, but it sounds like you're pregnant! Can't wait to see what tomoro holds!
Jackdoll, glad to see you're still doing well, hopefully in a few weeks you will be able to relax and enjoy it xo
Mowat, hope you're feeling ok. 17 embies is amazing! Plenty of frosties will give you more options too!
Lizzie, congrats on starting your drugs! If you're in anyway concerned about the cool pack thing, ask for a new trigger injection- it's unlikely that the drugs are damaged from being out of the fridge but, with my 2nd cycle, we had a power cut while the drugs were in the fridge, the doctor said everything except the ovitrelle would be fine, so gave me another one just to put my mind at ease. 
Star, so close honey, enjoy these last few days before ivf insanity starts lol!
AFM, had my review Friday. The consultant sad he literally couldn't believe what had happened, he was certain he would be bringing me in next week for my 7 week scan. He's hopeful that we'll get there eventually, but I think he sort of agrees with DH that's there's nothing wrong other than bad luck. However he has relented and is gonna do an endometrial biopsy to check for natural killer cells. Apparently the levels circulating in the blood are different to that in the endometrium so they don't test with a blood test. He said NK cells are responsible for killing off foreign material so could be causing early miscarriage. He understands that I don't want to just sit back and do nothing and expect to get a different result. I also asked about IMSI - stands for Intra-cytoplasmic morphologically selected sperm injection-same as ICSI where the sperm is injected into the egg but they use a microscope which is 6000 times more powerful than the normal one so they can select the most normal looking sperm. Our clinic doesn't have an imsi microscope but theirs is much stronger than normal so it's not far off imsi. They are also happy to treat me if I have other tests done at different clinics, up to a point where they're happy the treatment is safe, so not sure if they'd be up for giving me intralipids etc. Still have the info day booked at SIMS in Dublin, do u all reckon we should still go? Sorry for the long post girls, so much to update as I've been MIA!! Xo


----------



## lizzie78

Twinkle - glad that your review went ok and more importantly that like you say they understand that you aren't happy to just sit back and hope for a different result. I can't see that it would do any harm to go to the open day that you are booked on even if all it does is reinforce your feeling that actually you are at the right clinic for you.

Yearning heart - another cautiously excited poster here, looking forward to your update in a few days but everything is sounding positive.

Star and mowat - hope you are both doing ok.

Afm not much to report really. I was a miserable hormonal person yesterday but think that's my own hormones. I get dreadfully unreasonable in the lead up to AF and that coupled with work stress and the whole ivf thing just turned me into a crazy person yesterday. Better day today though.

Xxx


----------



## mowat

Just back from a night away camping and I had to come on and see how everyone was doing. Glad to hear you're on the mend Yearning---and possible pregnant? Will make sure I get back on for an update tomorrow.

Sounds like a good appointment Twinkle. How soon can you get in for the biopsy?

There was a message on my phone from yesterday that they had frozen 3 blastocysts. Then another one that they got 4 more today. I guess that means the other 10 are gone? NOt sure about this whole process, but 7 sounds pretty good. I guess I was still hoping for more though.


----------



## lizzie78

Mowat - I can understand hoping for more tater all the eggs that you had retrieved but 7 frosties is still an amazing number. Fingers crossed you will never need to have another full cycle again ;)

Xxx


----------



## star25

Hope your feeling better today lizzie?

Twinkle, sounds like a positive appointment and it must make you feel better to know you are doing something more 

mowat, that is a good number, how are yiu feeling now? 

Yearningheart, just waiting for your update, cant wait! 

Afm, just waiting still, day off today so will walk the dog and do a bit of housework to try and keep busy!


----------



## lizzie78

Did any of you ladies take buserlin when down regging? I feel lousy today, headache, fuzziness, tired and nauseous but day 4 seems a bit early to be having side effects? Just looking for confirmation that I'm not going mental really before having a word with myself and settling down to it and telling myself these are my indications that it's working :sick:


----------



## YearningHeart

Twinkle - good to hear things are moving and there is something out there for you :) your clinic is good to give you review this soon, my clinic took ages! I hope whatever route you take, it is successful and I hope all this wait for you is all worth it at the end. Have faith and be strong.

Mowat - hey don't stress, that's a good number. Many people can't have any frozen. During my first IVF they couldn't freeze any of mine. So it's all good good with you. X

Star - yep keep busy busy, not long at all for you! 

Lizzie - no sorry I didn't take burselin, did you read the leaflet the side effects. Everyone's body is different, for some they react faster. Sometimes with all these meds it does make our mood little crazy, my DH used to say he feels sorry for men, lol

I got home little while ago from the blood clinic, in exact 2 hours I will be making the most dreaded call to find out if this IVF worked or not. All the stress that I could of done in the 2ww I am doing right now! I'm thinking I kind of wish I took a pregnancy test before so I know what to prepare for. I am just clueless and am in 50/50 minds. I just can't think and I keep staring at the clock. I really hope today is my day. I'm wishing this so bad. Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Yearning heart - Im nervous and excited for you. Sending you lots of last minute baby dust, I hope that you get good news this afternoon xxx :dust:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yearning I keep thinking about you.. Praying its good news..xxxxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Thanks Lizzie! One more hour to go my goodness this wait is driving me mad. All the patience I had is gone. Xxxx


----------



## star25

Sending you lots of babydust though it all sounds good for you, cant imagine how your feeling during this wait, were experts at waiting though and sure will be the news your waiting for! 

After dog walkie ive now ended up babysitting but only for an hr or so until one of my other sisters finishes work and can take over, its lucky hes used to being babysat lots and doesnt seem to mindwhere he is!


----------



## star25

Lol just seen were all online at same time, we just need twinkle! U can tell were waiting for excited news!


----------



## YearningHeart

Star that's so cute, your sisters must love you. Your always baby sitting.. You will be an expert when you have your own. I'm just coming on the internet again and again to cut time. Lol
X


----------



## star25

I hope so, theres 12 yrs between me and my youngest sister and 9 between the other so always done alot of babysitting, about time it was my turn :)
Half an hr to go!


----------



## YearningHeart

Omg I can't believe it! I got a BFP!! I cried so much, I just can't believe it. Iv never had a BFP in 6 years. 

My beta level is 2011 I just can't believe it. I don't know what to say!!

Ladies thank you sooo much for all ur support, I wish and I pray that you all have a BFP, I know this journey is hard but stay strong. Xxxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Whoowhooo celebration time.... Congratulations to you & Hubby..well done.. 
Did they mention twins with those figures? I haven't a clue about betas...

Well pleased for you yearning. 2nd time lucky for us xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Yeah second time lucky. I was checking the beta information website and with that level of beta is likely to be twins. I got my scan on 1st July. I still believe it, this is like a dream.


----------



## emz1200

Hello everyone,

Sorry i've not been about very much but i just needed some time to get my head around everything but i'm fine now i think & just getting ready for the next try.

Yearning - Congratulation I am soooooo pleased for you especially after your weeks of stimming you must be beyond happy xx

Twinkle - It's good that your Doc's are going o to some more tests to see if there is any underlying reason that it's not been working so fingers crossed for you that everything works out.

I have read all the other posts but there are so many that i can't remember what everyone has put but i think you are all going along smoothly.

I was just wondering if anyone who has had a failed cycle had any bleeding about a week after there period cos i have & it's been about 4 day since it started, it's not alot but i do have to wear a pantliner & i've had awful stomach pains. I've looked on the net & it seems to me normal but i just wondered if anyone had experienced the same?


----------



## lizzie78

Yearning Heart - Huge congratulations, so very pleased for you :happydance:

Emz - so sorry but I don't have any experience that can help.

xxx


----------



## star25

So so happy for you yearningheart, first bfp in 6 years, I cant imagine how you feel ( though I hope to have that feeling soon!) amazing news, bet it's twins!! Xx


----------



## star25

Hi emz, good to have u bk, sorry I dont have experience in that but hope you feel better soon x


----------



## mowat

Woo hoo Yearning!

Sorry to hear about the bleeding Emz. Did you talk to anyone at your clinic?

I had a tiny bit of spotting today. Actually hoped AF was started super early so I'd be that much closer to transfer. But no.

ANyone know their clinics policy on multiples? I'm fairly sure I would be encouraged to have a reduction if I ended up with twins, but I don't know how other clinics operate.


----------



## lizzie78

mowat I think it might vary from country to country. At my clinic for my age range and because I pay privately rather than being covered by the NHS I can have 1 or 2 embies put back. If that results in a multiple pregnancy then so be it. The clinic do encourage people only to have 1 put back where it is a good grade to reduce the risk of multiple pregnancy which is one of the things that the HFEA audit them on now.


----------



## twinklemama

Yearningheart, YAYYYYY!!!! So delighted for u! And it's got to be twins!! 

Mowat, brilliant numbers for frosties, I've never had any good enough to freeze so it shows how good quality they must be!

Emz, I've never had bleeding after my AF from failed cycles, but this one AF lasted for 8 days which is really long for me. I'm sure it's normal. How are u bearing up? Have u had ur review yet?

Lizzie, I felt the same during down reg on buserelin, couldn't concentrate and my head was so sore the whole time.

Star, you really are a star with all your babysitting!

Jackdoll, how's things with u, are u back at work yet?


----------



## star25

I'm not sure about multiples mowat, the forms ive been filling in ask that and we have to tick either 1 , 1-2 or 2 so I just ticked 1-2 and will go by what they advise, I would love twins but as long as its healthy I would love 1 too!


----------



## emz1200

Twinkle - I've been talking to my friend who has also had a failed cycle & she had the bleeding in between which she was told was normal as it's your body trying to figure out what its doing after having everything messed up for so long. 
I just wish it would stop, it's not a lot but it is bright red/pink & getting annoying now cos i just want to get on with everything & focus on the next try.
Apart from that i'm doing ok just trying to fill my weeks with things to take my mind of everything. We are still waiting for our letter from the clinic which they said could take 6 - 8 weeks & it will detail everything that happened & what we will be doing next as i only had 1 frostie i think it'll be a fresh cycle again.
How are you doing?

Mowat - We signed to say that we would be happy to have 2 put back in & if it ends up being multiples then so be it. Not sure what other clinics are like though.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## twinklemama

Hopefully it'll stop soon Emz, your friend sounds right, ur body is probably just trying to cleanse itself and get rid of all the chemical-induced stuff. When do I think you'll be ready to cycle again? I'm thinking maybe August or September. Don't want to wait too long this time-we had a year between cycles last time, but I'll just have to wait on my tests to be done. Sorry I can't remember, was this your first or second go?

Mowat, I forgot to say earlier that I don't know when the biopsy will be, my consultant will take our decision to his weekly meeting on Thursday then the practice manager will be in touch to co-ordinate a date with the clinic in Spain that will run the test on the sample taken at my clinic here in Northern Ireland. He said they will have the samples couriered to Spain the day I have it done.


----------



## mowat

Okay, so the spotting was the start of AF! Never been so happy to have her come early---that's one week less to wait until transfer! Would have been nice if the clinic had warned me that this might happen.

As for the multiple thing...I think my clinic is going to transfer 2 because of my age (40). They talked about the possibility of doing a reduction if I ended up with twins because I have had recurrent miscarriages (although my first pregnancy was completely uncomplicated). Will be interesting to see where we all are in a couple of months!


----------



## YearningHeart

emz - Heyyy how are you doing? Has the bleeding settled a little? I remember after my failed IVF, I had bleeding problem but and some constipation issues and tummy issues. you name it! lol
Its all the meds that confuse the body and then when its all stopped the body takes little time to get back to normal. How are you feeling though? I hope your review letter comes super quick, let us know when it does. As far as I remember my letter came like 6-8 weeks later too and then the appointment a little more later, I think the little wait is good though before moving to second round of IVF, It gives the body a little break and fit for second round. Have hope, all of this will be worth it. xx

twinkle - Oh cool, August/September time is not too long! Yaay that will be exciting, Im hoping it all works out for you :) xx

mowat - Whoo hoo 1 less week. I know the excitement, even a day early is super exciting! That would be cool to transfer 2. I think with transferring like lizzie said it does depend country to country, like as far as I know in America you can have as many transferred as you want. With my first treatment I was allowed only one because it was my first IVF and being young age but second time they allowed 2.

lizzie - Hi, hows the injections going? Nearly 1 week now! How are you feeling? Hope all is going good good.

star - Hey 1 week left before your appointment!!!!!! Yaaaay can you believe it! lol I still remember you saying you got forever left. haha 
Im excited for your appointment! x

No update for me other than I feel super sleepy ALL the time! I am yawing as I am typing. Im finding it a trouble to sleep at night, I still have that annoying heart burn issue which has reduced a little Im not going to lie but I have to sleep with my body slightly up by using 100 pillows which is pretty uncomfortable! 

Mowat I agree, I wonder what stage we will all be at in couple of months. One of the first thread I joined when came to baby and bump.. There were good few ladies in that specific thread who were going through IVF, or waiting for IVF etc. I was little behind them as I just started with my IVF appointments etc. Its been nearly 2 years and most of those ladies got pregnant, had babies and few are still pregnant. Its so nice because I still remember them talking about their struggles and tears and heartbreaks but now they are mums. I hope in next few months we are all at that stage. xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Sorry ladies for those loooooong post, because I cant come so often so there is so much to say when I do. haha xx


----------



## lizzie78

YearningHeart said:


> I wonder what stage we will all be at in couple of months. One of the first thread I joined when came to baby and bump.. There were good few ladies in that specific thread who were going through IVF, or waiting for IVF etc. I was little behind them as I just started with my IVF appointments etc. Its been nearly 2 years and most of those ladies got pregnant, had babies and few are still pregnant. Its so nice because I still remember them talking about their struggles and tears and heartbreaks but now they are mums. I hope in next few months we are all at that stage. xx

What a lovely idea 

xxx


----------



## emz1200

Well i rang the clinic about the bleeding & the woman didn't really have any answers for me but she did say to do another test just incase & if that comes back negative then i just need to wait until my next period & hope it sorts itself out. Typical i have to be the one with the weird problems lol


----------



## star25

Lol I know yearninghearte cant believe it's less than a week away now
!
Glad to hear your well apart from the heartburn but hopefully that will ease soon 
I cant wait to see where we all are in the next few months or a yr or so, hoping we will all either be pregnant or mums!


----------



## lizzie78

Emz I sometimes think the answers we get for fertility questions sound like they come from our IT support department but instead of "have you turned it off an back on again" we get "wait and then do another test"! Hope your body settles down soon so that you can get on with your next steps.


----------



## YearningHeart

Emz - lol! Hey let me tell you something.. I sometimes think why do I have to be the odd one with everything so complicated. I think we all feel like that because our body works just so differently, don't stress on it too much. I hope it all settles.


----------



## twinklemama

Emz, hopefully to make u feel a bit better, AF is on her way for me quite early. I've had brown discharge (sorry tmi!) yesterday and today, from day 24 of my cycle-normally wouldn't be starting this sort of gunk til tomoro probably. I've worked it out tho that AF would've been here if last month was a normal cycle- ie. ivf cycle added a few days onto the last one. Hope that makes sense!! I'm absolutely starving this month aswell, can't fill my face enough!!!


----------



## mowat

Lizzie, you are so right with the IT department comment. Some things will always just be unexplained.

Getting excited for you Star!


----------



## lizzie78

Hey Star what day this week is your appointment hon?


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, it's Wednesday this week, eeek cannot wait! 
How are you all? 
Hows the injections going lizzie?


----------



## lizzie78

Wow, exciting times star :) 

Injections are fine, I'm a moody baggage today and swollen all over thanks to the side effects but that's ok, it will all be worth it in the end xxx


----------



## mowat

It will totally be worth it Lizzie!


----------



## mowat

So excited AF has actually lasted more than 24 hours! Feels so much more normal. Counting down until the next one.


----------



## lizzie78

That's great mowat, I'm sure it's going to be here before you know it :)


----------



## star25

It's funny when we're pleased to see af but good news mowat!


----------



## star25

Yearningheart how are you? When is your first scan?


----------



## emz1200

Well I did the test & of course it was negative but at least now I know that it's just my body trying to get over everything.

Lizzie - I love the IT department ref that did make me chuckle, maybe I should try turning myself off & on again lol.

Well touch wood the bleeding seems to have stopped today so fingers crossed that's it until AF arrives which hopefully won't be too long away. 
I'm keeping busy trying to find somewhere for us to go on holiday in September before we have our second try so we can just relax & chill so at least I have that to keep my mind occupied :) 

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## lizzie78

Emz - Holiday shopping sounds like a good idea and something nice to think about whilst your body settles back down :plane: :thumbup:

Star - Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow, not that you will need it! Let us know how you get on. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls, 
Emz, glad the bleeding has stopped, hope u find a great holiday, have u got anywhere in particular u want to go?
Lizzie, good luck tomoro xo

Afm, AF arrived on Sunday, can't believe its 4 weeks already since our cycle failed. Where does the time go! I'm just keeping myself busy while DH is away with work. 

Hope everyone is well xoxo


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - hi, I thought I will come and say good luck for tomorrow!! Your appointment has finally come, I can't believe it actually how fast time went! Seriously I remember you saying you had forever and it was like weeks away but now it's here :)
Update us, looking forward to reading it. My scan is on the 1st July, iv got exact 2 weeks left but I'm so busy with things time is passing pretty quick

Lizzie - hey how are you, how's the injections going? Your 2 weeks of injection is in 3 days right? What's the next step? Hope all is going well

Emz - a holiday sounds great! And like Lizzie said, it's a great way to take the mind off while the body tries to settle. This break is good trust me, after my first IVF fail I was so upset I had to wait 6 months before second cycle but now when I look back I think it was a good thing, otherwise it would of been too much for the body. Our poor body goes through torture with all these IVF meds. Lol

Twinkle - yeah time sure does fly.. And I'm telling you when u start second round of IVF your gonna think that was quick. Enjoy this break and make the most of it.

Mowat - haha it's nice your happy for AF, it can be either pleasing or annoying. I remember I got so happy when my came last year like a normal period (I hardly ever have a normal period)

Jackdoll - hope you are doing well.

Iv been back at work so back to my busy life, I'm finding it a little tough mind you, my neausea feeling is coming and going and I'm having to snack on food in between breaks, but I look forward to summer holidays. Anyways hope you are all well. Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi yearning heart, glad,to hear that everything is going well for you. Hope the nausea settles for you but I guess if it did you would only worry so maybe I don't hope it settles after all lol

I'm fine. I keep injecting until AF shows up and then have a scan about 6/7'days later. If all is ok at the scan I'll start stims. No sign of AF yet and on CD32 so hoping it hurries up as I'm feeling pretty rubbish.

Xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - haha that made me laugh, I guess you are right. Us women eg we get too paranoid too quickly, I told DH today that nausea feeling is getting to me and he smiled and said oh good good! I was what??? What do u mean good, u don't how I feel etc. iv noticed I do get moody pretty quick but can laugh pretty quick too, hormones! 

Oh I hope AF comes quick quick, when do you think AF will come? Do you usually have a pattern in your periods? Because I don't and for my AF to come I was on 7 days pills and after stopping then AF would come, what a mission! Lol
Once AF comes you are going to busy with one thing after the other, once the stims starts it's like appointments and appointments.. It's nice in a way because if feels like something is proper happening. I'm excited for you, in the mean time you chill and enjoy!


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks hunni, usually I'm around cd 32-36 but I think the buserelin can add a week. The clinic told me to call if I get to cd 40 with no bleed and they will give me something to bring it on

X


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh ok.. That's alright then, just few more days you gotta wait unless AF shows which I hope it does. All this wait will be worth it. (That's what I say to myself when I feel rubbish and unwell) 

Xx


----------



## star25

Hi all, any signs of af yet lizzie?

Appointment went well, they went through whole process and go bk on 3rd July for nurse consultantion to order meds and for injection training then will start on next af after that! 
Hoping this will be by end July but still waiting for current af to show 
Also they asked if I wanted to take part in a trial where they give you food hampers and smoothies everyday for 4 weeks prior to ivf to research lifestyle and how diet has an effect on ivf, for this you will also get the endometrial scratch and they will Monitor any embryos in an embryoscope and if any transferred they will give you a video of them so sounds like it would be worth taking part in the trial 

How is everyone else?


----------



## lizzie78

Hey star that's brilliant news? Are you excited? At least you have the injection teach between now and your next AF to keep you going. We can wait for AF together as mine doesn't even feel like it's around the corner at the minute! The trial sounds good too
Xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - Yaaay that sound good! Things are moving moving, 3rd July is just around the corner. I'm waiting for my scan on the 1st July. Yeah lol you can wait with Lizzie on AF. You both have been on similar boats from the start, I'm happy the appointment went well. Must of been exciting. Hoping everything goes well. X


----------



## star25

I'm definitely excited and dont have long til next appointment so that will keep me going lol 
I dont feel af imminently either so hope it comes quick so I dont have long to wait for the next one or is really late and comes after next appointment!


----------



## twinklemama

Hi ladies!

Yearning, the nausea is a good sign pet, plenty of hcg floating about! Hope it goes away soon tho and u can enjoy ur summer break! I wish I was only moving on to my 2nd cycle, it'll be cycle number 4 for us next time. We're now in a subgroup of patients - 75% of women will have had a baby by 3 cycles- so we're praying the next one works, prognosis drops off the chart after 4 cycles apparently :(

Lizzie, hopefully AF comes along soon. I was in buserelin sprays on our 2nd cycle but can't remember when I bled. Hopefully it'll show up soon tho and fingers crossed it'll be last you see of the old witch for a long time!!

Star, glad your appointment went well! That trial sounds fantastic, we paid £1000 for the scratch and endoscope so jump at the chance to take part!!!!! We got photos and videos of our embies to take home aswell, how amazing would it be to show your child what they looked like at just a few cells old!! Plus, all the healthy eating will give u something to focus on before u start ur meds. 

Hope everyone else is well! I'm just putting in the time while DH is away, trying to eat healthily which is easier when the sun is out - loads of salads! It'll all fall by the wayside most likely when the weekend comes and I want a glass of wine in the garden! Awh well!! Enjoy the lovely weather ladies xo


----------



## star25

Thinking positive for you twinkle, when do you think your next cycle will be? Is it a fresh one? 
Hope this will be it for you :)

Woke up this morning with sore heavy boobs so looks like af will be here in 7-10 days which means next one I hope will be end of July or first week of august, worst month I could need time off at work! I am on CD29 today so looks like this time it's a thirty something cycle which is good for me, my last 3 have been good so hope it stays that way for next cycle!


----------



## twinklemama

Thanks Star! I'm not sure when it's gonna be, but yes it will be another fresh cycle. We've never been lucky enough to get any frosties. Spoke to my clinic about the endo biopsy, it'll be done on day 14 of my next cycle, so the end of July. We were hoping I have another cycle in August but it's not gonna happen now until at least September I would imagine. 

Has AF arrived yet? xo


----------



## star25

Hi, af isn't here yet twinkle, I spoke to the Dr running the trial today and if I take part I wont be able to start the ivf at the start of Aug but the next af after that as you have to have a full cycle on their regime and cos of timing the scratch and cant have unprotected sex from day 1 of period, I'm a bit confused but shes sent me more info and I have to e mail her back with decision, I'm torn between not delaying treatment and not having the endo scratch or embryoscope but at the same time I know it makes sense to wait a bit longer to increase our chances with the scratch amd embryoscope e what would you do ladies? 

Sorry to go on, how is everyone? Any sign of af yet lizzie?
I changed my nurses appointment til the following week on the 10th as dh had job interview and will meet with researchers this day too if I go ahead and have the scratch on day 21 of this ccycle


----------



## lizzie78

Hey star, I can understand how you feel but honestly I'd probably delay so that I could do the trial. I'm not 'up' on the benefits of the scratch but even if only for the embryo scope I would think it worth it. Ultimately though only you can decide x

Still waiting for AF, a big swollen hormonal Lizzie here :( 2 more days and then they will bring it on for me so about another 10 days of feeling like this on the DR meds and then hopefully I'll feel a bit better on the stims

Hope eoe is ok xxx


----------



## mowat

Ugh. Just started a nasal spray today. Anyone else on that? Hmm, maybe I should read the instructions---seemed like it all dripped out!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Mowat that's normal, that's what it does... Good luck, when is your transfer?


----------



## star25

Ooh hope af hurries up for you lizzie, bet you cant wait to start stimms, I'm still undecided, I dont really want to wait any longer and I might end up having a really long cycle which could delay it even more :(


----------



## mowat

That's a hard choice Star. Think I'd go for waiting.

Supposed to have the transfer July 25th. Counting down!


----------



## star25

Not long now mowat :) ive told the people at the clinic I will do the trial, seems worth it, I go for nurse consultantion on 10th July and will meet with the researcher on this day before my appointment so still quite excited, I'll have the scratch this cycle on CD21 ,I dont think it will last for 2 cycles but they like to do it at the start of the trial and said there isn't any evidence to say it should be the cycle prior to ivf and thinks 1-2 cycles before will be fine, I'm not so sure but will be good to have the vits for 6 weeks prior and the use of embryoscope to choose the best quality if I have any! 

Hope your all well, not long til scan yearningheart!


----------



## twinklemama

Mowat, can't believe ur starting ur frozen cycle already! I just kept my head back after I'd sprayed to stop it running out cos you're not allowed to sniff!

Star, I definitely think it's worth waiting. I know u had ur heart set on dates but it'll be worth it, getting the predicted results from the embryoscope makes the wait between day 3 and day 5 for transfer MUCH easier, means ur not worrying how many will make it to blast. 

Lizzie, hope ur feeling ok, I'm sure it feels like it's dragging at the mo xo


----------



## lizzie78

Ugh mowat that sounds horrid! Hope twinkle's suggestion helps!

Thanks Twinkle, feeling better after acupuncture this morning although I've spent the afternoon in bed with a migraine, ugh. Thought AF had started after my acu appointment but it seems to have run off again. Guessing it will be here properly tomorrow so I have my dr scan and trial transfer next Tuesday and then hopefully I can add gonal f to the buserelin and should feel better.

Xxx


----------



## star25

Hope the migraines better today lizzie?

Ahh that makes sense now about the embryoscope twinkle :)

How are you today mowat? Keep busy and time will fly by!


----------



## lizzie78

Horrid thing still here. I think I really need to go to bed but I can't take the day of sick as there is too much urgent work that I need to deal with. Trying to push through so that I can crawl into bed early tonight. I'm on leave tomorrow so a few days away from a computer screen should see it off.

hope everyone else is ok?

xxx


----------



## star25

Hi, does sound like the sooner you get some rest the better, how long are you on leave for? 
I'm ok thanks but feel af coming so the cramps aren't good, CD35 today so not too late for me, just hope the next 2 cycles come quick!


----------



## lizzie78

Just the day Star but I need it. I'm still covering for my manager so stress levels are sky high :)

A bit of positive news for you. My AF is normally terrible, I take codeine and still end up barely able to walk however, after 3 weeks on IVF meds I am barely feeling it, just 'normal' cramps :shrug::happydance:


----------



## mowat

Hope you feel better soon Lizzie.

I'm on vacation for the next couple of weeks so I'm thinking time is going to pass rather quickly. Loading up on beer and seafood. Yum!


----------



## star25

I feel for you lizzie,I was awake most of last night in agony, can't bear it!


----------



## emz1200

Hiya,

Star, Lizzie I hope you are both feeling better today.

Twinkle - I think we will be doing our next fresh cycles around the same time again as we are aiming for Sept/Oct.

I received my letter from the Clinic yesterday just detailing what happened etc, we have got 1 frostie but we have decided to do another fresh cycle as there is a chance that the frostie won't defrost properly so we are going to see if we can get a few more to freeze this time round.
They are going to up my meds on the next go because I had such a poor amount of eggs collected (only 4) so hopefully we will get a better result next time.

xx


----------



## star25

Hi emz, I might be cycling at the same time too as planning to start on my Sept cycle, be good if we're at the same time and twinkle and we all get bfps! 
What meds were you on before emz?


----------



## emz1200

Star - I was on a nasal spray that I can't remember what it was called for the down regs & Gonal F injections for the stims. 
It would be good if we were all doing our cycle at about the same time, I just wish the time would go quicker


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls, hope you are all well!

Lizzie, hope ur feeling ok now and the headaches are not still troubling u. Are u using the gonal-f pens? I used them on my second cycle, so muh easier than syringes!

Star, Emz, it would be great if we're all together next time. The support here is fantastic. 

Emz, you're brave to be doing another fresh cycle, but I can say we'd do exactly the same thing. Means u don't have to worry about ur frostie not making it through the thaw. 

Mowat, enjoy ur few weeks holiday! Sounds fab!

AFM, went to the open day at Sims in Dublin yesterday, got talking to a consultant briefly and gave him a bit of a rundown on our journey so far. He reckons I need steroids and clexane next cycle, would need more immune testing to see if intralipids/IVIg needed. My current clinic really are not convinced by all of this stuff, so we don't know what to do! Don't want to burn bridges at my clinic as they've been fantastic and I also don't fancy a 5 hour round trip for every scan, but they might just be able to get me to stay pregnant! Any thoughts??


----------



## star25

Hi twinkle, I'm not sure what everything is yiu mentionned but if I think you should do all you can so you can be satisfied that you have tried everything that may be needed, I dont think you will burn your bridges as the clinic you are currently with will understand you may wish to look into things further. The travel does have to be considered though because of the expense as you dont need added stress, what does your dh think?


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Ladies,

Emz, I think you are doing the right thing going for another fresh round. There is a lady that I talk to on another forum and they had one frostie so were going for FET but it didn't defrost properly. It was heartbreaking because she was all set for transfer that day. I think it's better if you have a few so that you have a higher chance of them defrosting ok. Sods law says that if you had three then the first one would be fine but still at least this way you have better odds I would think. It would be great if they can get you responding better too :thumbup:

Twinkle - Gosh that's a tough one. I can only speak from my own experience but because of where I live I had the choice of quite a few clinics within and hour/hour and a half drive so really went through all the options. The reason I went with the one I'm at is because it had the higher successful pregnancy rate for my age range and also specialised in mfi. So far so good. I obviously don't know whether all of this is going to pay off and actually work for me but I had to base the decision on something. (I also preferred the staff at this clinic but that's kind of by the by). My clinic do use clexane and steroids. I have clexane in my own protocol and I think the steroids are used in cases where they suspect or know of certain immunology issues. You can't ignore the travellign issue though as that will take a toll on you mentally, physically and financially. It probably comes down to whether you think you would gain more from a different protocol approach than you would lose from the travelling. Could you maybe book an initial consultation to really talk through your options in detail before making a decision?

Star - hope you are ok hunni and the waiting isn't driving you loop the loop!?

Mowat - im still drooling at the thought of beer and seafood lol.

Afm, had my down reg scan this morning to confirm that the buserelin has done its job. It hasn't :( Apparently it can also encourage things to work rather than suppressing them and that's whats happened with me. Instead of everything being dormant I have three large follies. So, they have upped my dosage and I have to go back for another scan in a week. Im a bit gutted tbh, I fee rough on the stuff and desperately wanted to move onto stimms today. Im also worried in case I still don't respond and the cycle gets cancelled. At this rate I might end up cycling with you all after all :kiss:


----------



## star25

Hi lizzie, sorry to hear today didnt go as planned, how long have you been on down reg meds for now? Sending you hugs and hope you move on to stimms very soon, I'm ok thank you, just counting down til I can start and looking forward to next appointment next thurs 

How are you mowat? enjoying the seafood I hope for us all! I love seafood :)

Yearningheart, is your scan in the next couple of days?


----------



## star25

Twinkle, my consultant said I would have gonal f pen, you've made me feel better about it :)


----------



## mowat

Yesterday included clams, mussels and lobster. Today more clams. Tough work this holiday!


----------



## star25

Love lobster! Luckily we have a lot of seafood restaurants where I live as ive got the day off today and your tempting me, enjoy your hol!


----------



## lizzie78

Mowat I can't begin to tell you how much more unappealing my chicken salad looks now compared to the idea of clams, mussels and lobster. In my mind I have also added a lovely large glass of ice cold rose - yum! Hope you are having a fab holiday :)


----------



## mowat

First I'll brag about what I ate today! Fish and chips for lunch. Lobster and quahaugs for dinner!

Okay, back to reality. So I finished my 21 days of birth control a couple of days ago, and today AF started on day 24. Is that weird? I called in to the clinic and left a message. THey emailed to say everything was still on track for u/s and transfer this month. But because my cycle has been shorter this month, that means the u/s will be on day 19 and transfer day 23. If my cycle is only 24 days is this alright? Hmmm. Waiting to hear back from the clinic. So difficult when we're on the other side of the country and cell reception is spotty to say the least. Opinions? 

Ice cold rose? Do describe! It's horribly hot and humid so that sounds refreshing.


----------



## lizzie78

What on earth is a quahaug????

I meant a glass of rose/pink wine. I'm a red wine drinker normally but in the summer when it's hot like it has been here for the last few days I love a glass of chilled rose.

I think that sounds ok to be honest mowat. The clinic do generally know what they are about and I guess really it's no different to women who's next period is later than expected after the bcps and I'm sur they just wait for the bleed before carrying on. Hope the clinic gets back to you to put your mind at rest though.

Do you know, I bet at the rate I'm going we will end up in the tww together, assuming I don't get ohss of course :)

How is everyone else?

Xxx


----------



## star25

Hi sorry I cant help mowat, not too knowledgeable on timings etc but like lizzie said I'm sure your clinic wouldnt advise anything that wouldn't be good for you, sorry I cant remember if you said but how many embryos will you have transferred?

I'm ok thank you lizzie, af only lasted 5 days which is good, meet with researcher next thurs so looking forward to that, id e mailed her to ask if the scratch would be effective still by Sept but didn't get an answer by the following day so I called and spoke to
Someone and she sent the most apologetic e mail yesterday for not replying and how she is excited about helping us through the ivf so that was nice 

How are you emz, twinkle, jackdoll and yearningheart?


----------



## lizzie78

That's lovely Star. I have met some of the kindest people since starting this ivf journey who have made everything so much easier. It is so different from my experience of long term infertility before IVF where people's attitudes and conversations were at times frankly cruel. Strange isn't it that in some ways I feel blessed to be going through what we are at the minute because its given me back my hope and my faith in human nature.


----------



## star25

Your right lizzie, instead of dreading the ivf I cant wait to Start, its strange but I dont really think how I wish I didnt have to do it as it gives me so much hope and it is exciting, just think how much we wi'll truly appreciate what weve got when weve got our bfps :)


----------



## emz1200

Hiya,

Star, Lizzie, Mowat all exciting times for you, can't wait to see all the BFP's I've got my fingers crossed for you all.

AFM I'm ok just plodding along like usual, got bitten by a sodding horse fly whilst walking the dog the other day & it's itching like hell so off to the pharmacy later to see if I can get something for it.
I think we are going to start our second round of IVF in October now as hubby wants our holiday in September to be drug free for me so we can enjoy ourselves & not have to be clock watching all the time. I suppose he's right but I am the most impatient person ever so waiting is not my strong point lol 

Twinkle, Yearning how are you getting on? 

xx


----------



## mowat

THanks for the advice guys. The only reason I'm questioning the timing is because when I started AF early last month I called in and the nurse gave me dates for transfer based on my cycle being 28 days. When I repeated to her that I was a week early she then modified everything. I would think if I'm 5 days early again things would need to be changed---if my transfer is cycle day 23 I could be about to start AF. Anyway, won't worry about it for now. Need to get an answer soon so I can change my u/s date at my local hospital. They're pretty bitchy in that department (even though I work at the hospital) so I want to give them as much notice as possible.

Ah, I see what you mean about the drink. We bought a box of wine to put in the fridge at the cottage we're renting. So classy! So easy to drink to much when there's a wine dispenser so handy. A quahog is sort of like a clam. Yum!

So exciting things are moving along Star! 

Tww buddies! So fun! Really hope you don't get OHSS. It wasn't too horribly painful for me, but the wait to do transfer hasn't been fun. So glad I booked a long vacation.

HOpe everyone else is well.


----------



## mowat

Talked to my clinic. The nurse said the drugs should control my cycle this month. Hope she's right!

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## lizzie78

Ah that's good news mowt. Hope it's put your mind at rest a little?

Emz- horse fly bites are horrible. Hope you got something for it. The wait for October sounds like forever now but if you can go into it having had a good relaxing holiday I would have thought that would be best as your mind and body will both be rated ready for the ordeal ahead x

Star, twinkle hope you are both ok

Yearningheart. Hope you ar busy on the pregnancy boards!

Xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi everyone, sorry I've been MIA this week, busy busy for me!

Mowat, sounds like everything is under control. Relax and enjoy the rest of your holiday!

Lizzie, I'm so sorry the dr drugs didn't do their job, I had no idea that could even happen. Hopefully the higher dose will do the trick.

Star, you're getting so close now! Exciting!!! What did they say about the scratch? I've heard it "lasts" for up to 3 months.

Emz, hope your bite is better by now!

Afm, had an appointment with a woman called Ruthellen Logan on Wednesday. Google "Logan Fertility Method" if u wanna read more about her. She does Maya massage, acupressure and reflexology alongside some diet changes etc. She says my uterus is lying to the right and is retroverted which makes getting preggers naturally more difficult but also can make ET difficult too. She's also certain that I have an immune issue in my spleen (how she knows this from pressing my legs, which wrecked, I don't know, DH says she's a witch lol), and my blood clotting problem (factor 5 Leiden) is playing a part too. She also thinks I need clexane and steroids. She's also got me and DH taking zita west vitamins. I'm now on 3 multivitamins, 2 omega oil things, coenzyme q 10 and a vitamin d spray every day! My pee has gone bright green also! DH thinks it's all witchcraft/ quackery but hey if it works I don't care! 

Hope you're all well xoxo


----------



## star25

That's sounds really interesting twinkle, like you say if anything helps its worth it, I'm sure we'd all do anything to get our bfps after all we go through, hope it helps your next cycle, I'll have to let you know the vitamins I''ll be taking once I start the trial, hopefully know more on Thursday
They said about the scratch that they're happy with it being done 1-2 cycles before as there hasn't been any evidence to say it has to be the cycle immediately before IVF
Hoping Thursday I'll know more about what meds I'll be on as all I can remember from last appointment is gonal f

Lizzie, when is your next scan?

Mowat, how are you enjoying your free time?

emz, where are you thinking of going on hol? Ive got 2 weeks booked off from end of sept, I'm going to take off 2 weeks after transfer which might end up being middle of sept so might work out I'm off for a month, either that or I won't take my 2 weeks hol and save it as don't want my colleagues to start wondering why I'm off for a month as only certain people know at work. If this doesn't work we're going to go on hol so I will be off for a month, if it does work I won't as wouldn't want to be away in case anything went wrong

hope everyone is well, jackdoll and yearning :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey this wee thread been busy. good luck to all having cycles in the next few months... 
I don't really like posting on the ttc boards because I know how hard it is for those still struggling to get their BFPs. I am 10 weeks today. Had an 8 week scan and seen the heartbeat. Everything perfect. Looking forward to my 12 week scan. No sickness for me :) just abit tired.. Xxxx


----------



## lizzie78

jackdoll - that's brilliant news im so pleased for you. Hope you can relax and enjoy it even though it must be terrifying at times too xxx

AFM, had scan yesterday and my 3 rogue follies/cysts had reduced, one had gone altogether and the other two had reduced to 23 and 17. They let me start stimms yesterday evening (finally!) so im feeling better and hoping for EC sometime next week. I just hope that I don't get OHSS as having already managed to produce follies when im supposed to be on meds to supress them sounds like a bad start to me! Next scan is on Monday so hopefully everything will progress as it should between now and then 

xxx


----------



## star25

Great news jackdoll, so pleased for you, hope we can join you soon! 

Lizzie, yay! Great news, hope scan goes well Mon, bet your pleased to be progressing now :)


----------



## mowat

Good news ladies!

Keep us updated Jackdoll. I'm really encouraged to hear everyone's news.


----------



## star25

Hi all

Just an update on my appointment ( as I never normally have one!) 

All went ok, had blood tests and filled in questionnaires for the trial and picked up 100 cartons of drinks ready to start the trial
Have got the scratch next Friday and start the drinks then 

Saw the nurse and went through protocol again, it will be 

CD1-5 gonal f pen
CD5 - egg collection gonal f pen and cetrotide

36 hrs before egg collection- hcg trigger

Day of transfer - buserelin injection and start progesterone

What with that, the scratch, embryoscope and all the drinks this better work! 

Think I might have got some of that muddled up like the start day of progesterone but thats generally going to be it 

How is everyone else?


----------



## lizzie78

Hey star that's great news!! Good luck on Friday although I know it's not supposed to be any worse than a smear test and it's the start of your ivf journey - exciting!!!

Not much to report here, carrying in on with stims, feeling a bit rubbish but happy it's all in a good cause 

Xxx


----------



## star25

Hope you feel better soon, what day of stimms are you on?


----------



## star25

I did get that wrong, start progesterone at egg collection :)


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha. Day 6 today. First scan tomorrow so feeling quite nervous. Had to do injections in a portacabin loo last night as we were at an outdoor concert and some woman started doing the bloody can can in the doorway just as I was injecting so the whole cabin danced up and down. My leg is black and blue today!!


----------



## star25

Ooh no! Hope it's not too bad today, what meds are you on? Hope all goes well tomoro at the scan :)


----------



## mowat

Sorry for laughing Lizzie, but that's kind of funny (well not the black and blue part). The things we do! Let us know how the scan goes.


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha mowat I know, I was so furious and then DH reasonably pointed out that she didn't know I was in there 'shooting up':rolleyes:

Star I'm back down to 5ml buserelin and 225 ui gonal f with a baby aspirin at the moment. Will be triggering with pregnyl and then start clexane injections, utrogestone (progesterone) And calcichews after collection.


----------



## lizzie78

Update from my scan. I have 14 follies between 5 and 10 mm so another week on stimms by the looks of things with EC likely to be next Monday. Bit worried that my follies are small after a week stimming?? I don't really know though so any light you ladies can shed on that would be appreciated.

One of you could have warned me that once settled with my legs in the air and dildo cam in place they would pass me a clipboard and ask me to write down the sizes as they measure them. Makes complete sense I guess since the nurse only has so many hands (!) but it still took me completely by surprise, just seemed a bit surreal for some reason!

Mowat when do you start again hon?
Hope eoe is ok?


----------



## star25

Lol lizzie, I never knew about that so I'm not to blame! 
I'm not sure on how long the follies take but it sounds like your nearly there so I wouldn't worry, my clinic said they wait til they're at 17mm so your nearly there!


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, 
Lizzie sorry to hear about your leg but it's quite a funny thought! I had a similar experience "shooting up" in a cabaret/burlesque club this cycle on my friends hen do! Glad to hear ur follies are coming along nicely, sounds about right to me. You don't want them all to be massive at this stage. Keep positive!

Star, what's in the drinks you've to take?

Jackdoll, glad to hear all is well with you and bubba!

Mowat, have you started ur drugs yet?

Hope everyone is well xo


----------



## mowat

Glad your scan went well Lizzie. Sorry, I can't help with size---sounds good to me though!

I have an ultrasound booked locally on Monday. I've been on increasing amounts of Estrace since AF. I'm currently on three a day, plus the synarel nasal spray, prednisone and aspirin. Hope my body is doing what it is supposed to---I'm already
cd 12. If feels like the transfer is super late.


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks all, they upped my stimms last night so hopefully that will keep me on track.

Twinkle, how are you doing? Have you come to any decisions about the new clinic that you went to look at?

mowat - sorry to be dense but when are you likely to be doing transfer? I get so confused because once into IVF my CDs seem to mean absolutely nothing any more!


----------



## star25

Hi all
Twinkle, it's vitamins like vitamin d and omega but I think high levels of them, they said not to start them until the day of the scratch
When is your next scan lizzie?


----------



## lizzie78

star - next scan is tomorrow then another one on Friday.


----------



## mowat

My transfer should be next Friday. How many days is that? 10 days. Finding it really hard to not obsess now that I'm back to work. I think I'll totally lose it if there is a problem at my u/s---cysts stay away!


----------



## lizzie78

Hoping cysts stay away for both of us mowat. My transfer is likely to be around the same time so at least we will be company for each other in the tww!

Had my scan this morning, my follies have grown another couple of mm so most now measure around 10 with a couple behind at 7. Another scan on Friday so just waiting to hear whether they are upping my dosage again or not. I hate the not knowing when things are going to happen, its so difficult to try to keep my professional life on an even keel!!


----------



## star25

Good luck ladies! Hope you have the 2ww together so can have each4 other for support, cant wait to see some more bfps!


----------



## lizzie78

aaargh, they are upping my stimms dose so they obviously think im slow too. Huff huff. Fingers crossed it does the trick and they shoot up in size for Friday.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Lizzie, think of this being a positive move, if they don't up your stims then your eggs won't be the right size, everyone is different and takes different amount off drugs to make these eggs grow, also can take longer, the consultants don't know what way your body is going to react to these drugs and will start you off on a dosage then either increase it or decrease it...don't panic, I had increase in drugs and 2 extra days of drugs because they were just waiting on them getting to the right size.. Good luck, can't wait to hear how your egg collection goes..

AFM I'm ok girls, I don't really have sickness, I'm just tired, have my 12 week scan this Tuesday, excited..x


----------



## lizzie78

thanks Jackdoll and i know you're right i've just lost my perspective today i think! Gosh i can't believe its nearly time for your 12 week scan already. that is exciting!! x


----------



## JACKDOLL

I know what you mean lizzie, it's a really long & emotional journey... You will get there...

I know I'm 11+1. Booked a holiday to tenerife in aug time, ill be 15/16 weeks. All inclusive, I won't be getting my monies worth on the cocktails lol


----------



## star25

MpleOoh have fun jackdoll, my sister just came bk from there and the other 2 sisters are going nxt week, you'll have a great time :)

Lizzie, how did scan go? Hope your ok 

Had the scratch today and it was similar to a smear except it hurt! I think it was worse cos I'd told myself it wouldnt hurt at all, it was only for a minute or 2 and was like an intense period pain and ive had light cramps since then, she done it once then looked to see if she had enough for a sample but didnt so done a bit more and thats when it hurt most, at least tho I know what the tube is like for the embryo transfer as this is what she used 
Started the drinks today and theyre grim, like a weak blackcurrent juice with a thick texture amd brown in color, yummy!
Also got dh sa results bk, 17mil count, 52% motility and 9% morphology so not bad, theu said when it comes to the time would do icsi if need be but depends on how they are when needed 

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## lizzie78

Jackdoll - that sounds lush. Make sure you at least make the most of mocktails. Have extra umbrellas in them to make up for the lack of alcohol!

Star - ouch, sorry it was painful but glad it' done now! Drinks sound minging to be honest lol but they will be totally worth it when you get your beautiful BFP.

Had another scan this morning which caused a bit of a conundrum but all sorted now. Egg collection is on Tuesday next week - eek!


----------



## star25

How exciting lizzie, your nearly there! 
What was the conundrum if u dont mind me asking? What is egg collection like?


----------



## lizzie78

Nothin much really. They had asked me whether I wanted to go to blastocyst before transfer if possible and I'd said yes. Because my clinic aren't open for Transfers on a Sunday I had to decide whether to wait until Weds for retrieval so that I could have a 5DT or have retrieval on Tuesday but with a 3DT (embryo rather than blast). I was worried that by waiting until Weds my egg quality might suffer and negatively impact the cycle but likewise I really wanted those extra few days to see how the embies were developing before deciding which to put back. The consultant has looked at my scans and has agreed with me that Weds might be pushing things too far so we're going for Tuesday and a 3DT and hoping it's the right decision.

Have no idea about Egg Collection, slightly terrified!


----------



## star25

It sounds like youve made the right decision, I would have done the same as you, my clinic doesnt do anything ay weekends either which I always think strange as we cant predict when our bodies will do certain things or nees something on a certain day, youre embies will soon be back in their natural environment though so all going well for you :)
I'm a bit wary of the egg collection after the scratch hurting today! At least it will be under sedation though and we probably wont know whats going on, I'm worried about feeling ill after though, I know it's different but when I have had general anaesthetic in the past ive been so ill, after my lap my bp was so low and I was in hospital all day being sick and nearly had to stay overnight when I should have been home in a couple of hrs, just hope sedation doesnt affect me the Same!


----------



## lizzie78

gosh Star that sounds like a terrible reaction to GA. Be sure to tell your DRs about that in case they need to do anything different for you in terms of the sedation. Im nervous about the procedure but think I should be ok with the sedation.

xxx


----------



## star25

Thats a good idea to tell them, I told them last time but they took ages to give me any anti nausea meds as would make me more drowsy! I really couldn't have felt much worse lol, also dh wasnt allowed on the day surgery ward so made me feel even worse being on my own


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies!!! How are you all??
Iv missed coming here and I am so eager to catch up with new updates, iv not read any old posts yet, I'm going to read some but I have missed sooo much! So I want an update from all of you... I can't wait to read them.

Sorry iv been away for a while. I was unwell running in and out of hospittial, had work, busy and sometimes no internet connection.. But I missed coming on here.

I hope you are all doing well and I hope there are some lovely positive posts here, ok I'm going to go back and start reading some.. Lol

Xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - wow I can't believe how far you have reached in your treatment, egg collection then by the time you know it it will embryo transfer yaaaay that's great! I'm hoping all goes well for you! Xx

(I'm still reading old posts) haha


----------



## YearningHeart

Mowat - yay your transfer is around the corner.. Next Friday right? So that's a week away.. Hope all goes well of you! X

Star - sorry to hear the scratch was not as you expected, sometimes these things do hurt, I found when I had the smear test it hurt pretty bad when they put the plastic thing in.. They do say if you are tensed it hurts more, I think that was my problem. So what's your next step? Your IVF is from September right? Hope all goes well. X

Jackdoll - how are you getting on? How's your health? Good luck on your scan! Have you had any scans so far?

Emz - I think a holiday sounds like a great idea before IVF trust me. Me and my husband couldn't afford a holiday abroad so instead we just planned trips within the city which was good enough, it's good to relax and freshen the mind before IVF as it is a tough journey.. I hope this time it works for you and all this wait is worth it. X

Iv read few of the posts, hope you are all well. X


----------



## mowat

Yup, Friday. Getting really anxious to get on with it! Bought more FRER last night. I'm sure I'll be testing 4dpt!

I don't know about you other ladies, but I didn't find ER painful at all. I just had a mild pain reliever and an ativan I think. Wasn't bad at all.

Nice to see you back Yearning!


----------



## star25

Hi yearningheart, good to have you back :)

How have you been? You said youve been in and out of hospital, hope youre ok? 

Yes I'm hoping to start the ivf in Sept, ive read the scratch is meant to help in natural conception so maybe I'll get a miracle next cycle, lol I highly doubt it though but excited to be starting in the next 6-8 week's


----------



## YearningHeart

Mowat - heyy just out of interest were you put to sleep during the ER? I was put to sleep both times so felt nothing, but after I did have cramps and felt weak the whole day. Good luck for next Friday

Star - yay that's good! September is not far off, you can prepare for IVF with healthy eating exercise etc just getting the body ready for it, trust me you miss the exercise after. I really do miss doing my exercise routine, I do a little but not like jumping around. Lol
So right now will you be doing anything or waiting for September? As in is there any process for you before the IVF? Hope all goes well. 
Iv been fine, much better than before. I had bad acid reflux so had to go hospitial then I bled at 8 weeks and again at the, they booked me in for an emergency scan the next day which turned out that everything was fine and I'm expecting twins! :) so now that it's twins, iv had so many appointments, tests and scans but all is good.
I can't wait to hear of BFP from everyone. X


----------



## lizzie78

Yearning - great to have you back. Been thinking about you. I just knew it was going to be twins. Sounds like you have had some worrying times but hopefully things are looking good now?

Mowat, we'll be having transfer on the same day and my mind has also just turned to needing to buy a stash of frers. Are you having to Travel again and if so when do you leave?

Star, do you have anything planned for August as a last 'huzzah' type thing before starting to cycle?

Afm, everything ok here, feeling bloated and uncomfortable now but not long to go until Tuesday xxxx


----------



## star25

Thats fantastic news yearningheart!! Did you have 2 transferred? Sorry cant remember, so pleased for you
I dont have anything to do now until starting stims, I cant wait!


----------



## YearningHeart

Lizzie - oh that's great both of you on the same day! There will be so much going on in this thread. You must be excited. Few more days left.


----------



## mowat

Twins! How exciting. If I remember correctly you transferred two?

No, I wasn't put to sleep during ER. I had an Ativan and then something that made me kind of loopy---can't remember the name at the moment. Still felt everything I think, just felt wacky! Didn't really hurt much at all. I'm glad I was awake as it was really interesting watching what was going on on the ultrasound screen. Afterwards I got to see images as the embryologist worked on the eggs in a petri dish. Very cool. I think I missed my calling!

So exciting we're both during transfer on the same day! Yes, I have to travel again. I'm planning on flying down on Thursday and maybe staying until Sunday to give myself a bit of time to rest. I don't imagine anything will change after my u/s on Monday, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good to hear from you yearning, glad everything going well for you, I'm sure the bleeding was very worrying...
Good luck girls on EC/ET this week. Can't wait to hear how's yous get on.. Exciting times and yous will be PUPO very soon..
Mowat I tested first response from 5dp5dt and got a very clear positive. Is your frozen embies 5d blasts?
Yearning I had an 8 week scan and it was amazing. Looking forward to my scan on Tuesday then ill be in holiday mode getting all organised for my happy Hols.. :)


----------



## star25

Lizzie I havent really got anything planned for August but should be moving house at the start of august so will be very busy with that as weve been so much new furniture and stuff already it will take me a week to move! 
Hopefully be having friends to stay one weekend, theyve just had a baby girl 3 weeks ago and shes gorgeous so hope they come to stay for more cuddles! 

How exciting 2 transfers on one day, it will be a busy busy thread, eek!


----------



## mowat

Yup, five day. Okay, I'll definitely be testing at 4 then! You are an enabler Jackdoll!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Lol mowat, but don't be disappointed if you don't get BFP early because only the small few implant early, good luck, everything crossed.. Am I right in saying you already have a son/daughter? Was that ivf too?


----------



## YearningHeart

Wow Mowat your brave.. I'm a right chicken. I remember when I went for the Egg collection the doctor said you won't feel anything but might be little aware of what's going on, after I did feel little dizzy but still little aware so I said to her, put me to sleep just put me to sleep, I don't want to know anything! Haha so she gave me the oxygen thing and I was gone within few seconds. Yep I did have 2 embryos put in.

Jackdoll - good luck on your Tuesdays scan and yep enjoy the holiday. I would love to go on a holiday. Make the most of it. 

Star - oh that's good at least you will be busy buys before the IVF so time will pass pretty quick for you. It must be exciting to be moving house, good luck with it.


----------



## mowat

Yes, I do have a son Jackdoll. He's 4 1/2. He was conceived easily and I had a normal pregnancy. We've now been trying for 3 years for number two. Three miscarriages and now just trouble conceiving. Really hope this works!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Everything crossed for you mowat.. Think & stay positive.. I love boys my nephews are so loveable xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi ladies! 
Yearning, so delighted for you expecting twins! How exciting! I think when I get my BFP eventually I'll be a little disappointed if it's only one! Greedy but sure we've been through enough to warrant it lol!

Star, vitamin drinks sound gross but it'll be worth it. I'm kinda reassured that all the potions I've been taking are pretty much what your clinic are giving you. I'm going for my biospy later this week so it'll be just like your scratch, fingers crossed its quick! Don't worry about the egg collection, especially if you're gonna be sedated, you won't feel a thing. I've had 2 with sedation and 1 with pain relief. Sedation is awesome, the only rubbish but is having to wait until you come round a bit to hear how many eggs you've got, whereas without sedation they counted it out loud for us as they were checking them under the microscope. 

Mowat, good luck for transfer! Hope it all goes wel.

Lizzie, good luck for your EC, can't wait to hear how many eggs and embies you get! Xo


----------



## mowat

Had my u/s yesterday and everything is looking good. Booked my flight last night. Fly out Thursday night and transfer Friday morning. PUPO!


----------



## star25

Yay mowat, so exciting! Hope all goes well :)


----------



## lizzie78

Mowat how exciting!

Twinkle, thanks hon.

EC done. They got 11 eggs and 9 were mature enough for icsi. I'm laid up at home now with a hot water bottle. Will get an update in the morning about fertilisation. I've opted for 'care maps' which is something my clinic do monitoring the embies without removing them from the incubated. DH isn't impressed with me as he doesn't think it will make a difference but it gives a better chance of spotting which ones have chromosomal abnormalities and might struggle to implant. Since I wanted to go to blast but can't I figure this gives us more information about the embies in a shorter time and hopefully offsets not going to blast.


----------



## star25

Ahh hope your ok lizzie, great news about the eggs, look forward to the update on how your embies are doing tomoro, the care maps sound good and I agree with you in doing all you can to be able to let the best quality ones implant :)


----------



## mowat

Sounds good Lizzie. Nice number of eggs! Good luck on Friday.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Lizzie congrats on all those eggs. Well done. Diffently recommend the care maps, heard good reports. It's an extra £800 in my clinic to get that.


----------



## lizzie78

Jackdoll, it is in mine too which is why DH isn't impressed with me but I figure we are getting £400 back that was to take us to blast so actually its "only" another £400 iykwim. Now we are bickering about that and how many embies to transfer if we get that far. Aargh. I'm staying away from home tonight to minimise the amount of driving I'm doing today so maybe a break from each other will do us good.


----------



## star25

Dont worry lizzie, I'm sure your dh wont be saying another word on the matter when you get your bfp :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Lizzie if you think it's the best thing to do then go for it, don't have any regrets..
Did you get an update on your embryos?

AFM I had my 12 week scan yesterday, the scan was so clear. Baby jumping about very active and was waving at us. My heart melts everytime I think about it. :)


----------



## star25

Ahh thats lovely jackdoll, will u be finding out the sex?


----------



## JACKDOLL

no I really want a surprise and so does hubby, thank goodness we agree.. Lol

It won't be long until you get started star.xx


----------



## lizzie78

Ah jackdoll that's so lovely, glad baby is doing so well.

Well ladies, drumroll please.......I am finally PUPO :bunny: one grade 2 10 cell (thumberlina) on board and 4 x :cold:


----------



## star25

Eeek well done lizzie amd great news on the frosties too, so excited for you amd sending you tonnes of babydust xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats on PUPO lizzie, well done you are finally at the last hurdle. Really hope it's a positive outcome for you both.. make sure you take rest the next few days & let OH spoil you.xxxx 
Amazing about the frosties, :)


----------



## mowat

Me too! 2 "beautiful" guys on board! Can't believe it was so easy, quick and pain free. Very neat to see.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats mowat, well done, wow 2 embies, imagine you could be having twinies :)


----------



## star25

Yay! Great news mowat, cant wait to hear of the next twin bfp on this thread :)) xx


----------



## lizzie78

Wow congrats mowat :wohoo: so glad things are going better for you this time than with the fresh cycle

Xxx


----------



## star25

So ladies, when are your official test dates and will you be testing early?


----------



## lizzie78

Mine is sat 9th august. Right now I don't think I will be testing early but I reserve the right to change my mind! It might be that once I'm over egg retrieval properly I change my mind :)


----------



## star25

I think I would be too scared to test when it's my turn but at the same time I'm so impatient!


----------



## mowat

I think my beta is August 6th. But, yes, I'm totally testing early! I'll be lucky if I make it to 5dpt. Crazy I know.


----------



## star25

It's not crazy mowat, wish I wasnt so scared as I would like to test early when I'm at your stage but Im too wimpy lol 
How long does the trigger or other meds stay in system for do you know?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh hope the 2ww flys in for you girls. :)

My first cycle I waited until the day before my test date & it was BFN, I was so disappointed and I knew deep down that it wasn't going to be a BFP one day later. 
With my 2nd cycle I was NOT testing until test date, but the morning of 5dp5dt I woke up & had the urge to test and I just did it. It was very clear BFP on a first response. I couldn't believe it and then started worrying about the trigger, i googled all day and majority of the ladies said they tested the trigger out and was 8-10 days.. So I tested every morning with first response & the line got darker each day so I knew 100% it wasn't trigger because trigger line gets lighter..
So glad I did test early but then again I don't know how I would have felt if the circumstances where different. 

Sending you both lots of baby dust xxx

Star I'm sure your just ready to get started now xx


----------



## mowat

No worries about a trigger here---a benefit of a frozen cycle.

Had to stop myself from "browsing" in maternity and baby sections today when I was out wandering around the city. I feel like if I go anywhere near them I'm going to jinx this cycle. You know it's not good when the superstition starts setting in!

How are you feeling today Lizzie?


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha mowat I know exactly what you mean. I haven't even bought more folic acid/ pregnacare supplements than I need for this cycle as it feels like I would be jinxing myself. Finding it very hard to believe that there is an embryo inside me at the minute. Is that normal? I though I'd 'feel' PUPO when I just feel normal but cramps from the EC and progesterone.

Star, not long now chickadee

Xxx


----------



## star25

I'm still waiting for this af, blooming typical ive been having 35 day cycles and now cos I want af I'm CD31 and have no feelings of af whatsoever! Though might not be too bad as I have 2 weeks booked off end of Sept so that could end up being my 2ww 

How has everyones weekend been? 
Ive been awake since 4:30am wen dh got in from work, went to work for 7 then home to get ready for nephews 3rd bday party which ive just got in from then this evening taking dog for walk down beach when it's a bot cooler, after all that an early night and day off tomoro, yay!


----------



## lizzie78

Star hang in there hunni my cycles are normally 34 days and my AF finally showed up at CD 41 last time I was waiting for the darn thing - it will be here soon. Gosh I'd be shattered if I were you lol, hope you are planning to chill out before bed time! Not much occurring here, just finishing off some work before putting my out of office on for a week and merrily ignoring my phone and emails :) Hence im on here, prevaricating when I should be keeping my head down! I'm at our caravan and the sun is shining so looking forward to a week of peace here with my doggie.

xxx


----------



## star25

That sounds like a good way to spend your 2ww lizzie, ive just got in now so got my feet up at last 
Hope you have a peaceful week off work, when do you go back?


----------



## mowat

Hang in there Star!

Flew back home today. So we're babysitting a dog for a few days (along with our two dogs), first thing when I get home she almost knocks me down. Then my son wanted to go bike riding---is that alright? My clinic never gave me any advice for the 2ww. We went out on our bikes, but it was hard to enjoy it when I get kept wondering if it was alright. So paranoid---never had this with a natural cycle!


----------



## lizzie78

Mowat I think advice differs to be honest. My clinic advised to avoid strenuous exercise and :sex: but said mild exercise is good because it keeps the blood flow to the uterus moving. I'm taking gentle walks with the dog. I would imagine that a bike ride with your son was fairly gentle so would be fine xxx


----------



## mowat

Seems reasonable Lizzie. Lots of crazy advice online, but most of it seems a little much.

Only 3dp5dt and I want to test already. It's going to be a long wait!


----------



## lizzie78

Lol mowat, you're two days further along than me as I had a 3dt so maybe I'll feel the same soon. Talking of crazy, it's kinda cool in Wales tonight and I was just about to put the electric blanket on when I remembered we are not allowed heat after transfers this whole tww is a minefield!!!


----------



## mowat

That's awesome!


----------



## mowat

Oh my god there are two lines! I can't believe it. I am crying as I write this. Please please please stick!


----------



## mowat

Just checked again for the hundredth time---still two lines!


----------



## lizzie78

Omg omg omg!!! How many days past transfer are you, 4?? So that's like 9dpo right?? Blimey mowat that's brilliant news xxx

Stick little bean, stick stick stick :dust:


----------



## mowat

Yes, 4 days. I actually tested first thing this morning and thought I saw something, but it was just a hint. Tested at 3 pm after a hold of maybe 2 hours and there is definitely a clear faint line of two tests. Can't believe it.


----------



## lizzie78

Congratulations that definitely sounds like your bfp :hugs: all that waitin around drinking beer and eating shellfish was worth it :winkwink: :wohoo:


----------



## star25

:happydance::happydance: congratulations!! Read it before I went to sleep but couldnt write as didnt want to keep dh awake but I went to sleep happy! Amazing news xx
Your turn now lizzie for the bfp xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Whowhooo congratulations so happy for you... :) :) :) :)


----------



## star25

could be second twin bfp!


----------



## mowat

Yup, your turn next Lizzie! Who's up after that---I've lost track!


----------



## star25

Me, twinkle and emz! Lol x


----------



## star25

How is everything ladies? Have u tested anymore mowat? 

I'm CD35 today and still no sign of af so I'm probably going to go to at least 50 days, bloody typical!

Emz, twinkle, how are you in your cycles?

Jackdoll, yearningheart, when are your due dates?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey star hope you don't have to wait much longer.. I'm due 3rd feb. 13w2d it's flew in so far... Mowat did you have 2 embies put back?


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness Star! Yucky cycle. Hoping AF show up soon.

I have tested again. I'm limiting myself to once a day (seems reasonable, yes?!) Line is looking good. I always seem to start really well, but my first ultrasound is the one that shows problems. NOt looking forward to having a scan this time.

I did have 2 put back Jack. I'm actually really hoping it's not twins because I'm pretty sure my doctor will recommend "reduction" (can't believe they call it that). DH and I debated about whether to do one or two because of this, but as I just turned 40 the clinic recommends transferring two. We would be completely fine with twins, but because of my history with miscarriage and Asherman's syndrome it is likely the clinic will recommend going with a single. Not sure what we'll do---seems like the most difficult/horrible decision we could ever make. It is just one of those things we'll have to think about if it happens. Consider my health and the health of the babies. Really hoping for one so I don't even have to think about it.

I'm sorry to bring this up, but it is something you really need to consider (if you're in the position we are all in). I know an acquaintance from another thread was attacked on bnb when she decided to go with reduction. I'm really hoping everyone here can keep an open mind. It is not an easy decision and I hope it is a decision that none of us have to make. THanks.


----------



## star25

Hey mowat, glad the lines are looking good :)
You have to do what is best for you and for a healthy pregnancy, I dont think people should be attacked when you have been guided and advised by your clinic. I agree it would be the most difficult decision but I'm sure you and your husband can make it together for what is right for you both
Hope it's a decision you dont have to make though and you have a h&h 9 months xx


----------



## mowat

When are you testing Lizzie?


----------



## lizzie78

I already have but getting bfns. It's possible that it's too early but I don't think so. I'm 8dp3dt today.


----------



## star25

Lizzie is that the same as 11dpo, could be too early, everyone is different, do you have any symptoms?


----------



## lizzie78

All the symptoms that I have can be put down to pmt or the progesterone I'm on unfortunately star but thank you xxx

Mowat, sorry I missed your earlier post when I was wallowing. I absolutely agree with star that would be a horrible situation to be in and I hope it isn't one that you end up in but ultimately you have to make the decision that is right for your family and circumstances and health x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Lizzie, what brand of tests are you using?? Are you 9dp3dt today? What is ur test date. Hand in there & stay positive. It's still early. Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

*hang


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you Lizzie!


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks all. I'm just using IC at the moment to feed the habit. I'll save the big guns for if I either see a shadow or for next week xxx


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?

I'm CD39 today and still no sign of af, the researcher fron clinic e mailed to see how I was getting on with drinks and when I'll be going in for treatment, I asked if the scratch would have affected af and said I'm getting worried about how late af will be so just waiting to hear bk 
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## star25

She e mailed back and said the scratch can delay your period, she also said shes had one girl get pregnant after the scratch without needing the ivf so I might test at end of week just in case, ive no 
Symptoms of anything though so think it's just one of my longs, annoying when they were going so well last few cycles!


----------



## mowat

Good luck Star! No news here, just slight nausea/reflux sensation. Never had that before so I'm hoping it's a good sign! Beta on Wednesday.


----------



## mowat

Oh, sorry about the ticker---didn't think it would show up on this thread. Kind of insensitive. It doesn't show up on some threads (like recurrent miscarriage) so I assumed it wouldn't here either. I've never had a ticker before, so I thought I'd go "all out" this time. PUPO!


----------



## star25

Ahh thats ok mowat, you've been through alot to get your bfp and now you should enjoy it xx


----------



## lizzie78

Absolutely mowat, your ticker is fine here. Enjoy it xxx


----------



## mowat

THanks Lizzie. I figured out how to spoiler it---makes me feel more comfortable.

Any updates? Huh, huh, testing? I want to be excited for someone! Boring here. Beta on Wednesday.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey lizzie, anymore testing?? 

Mowart congrats, enjoy it xx


----------



## lizzie78

I think we might have done it. Had a very faint line on an internet cheapie yesterday morning and a very faint one on a frer yesterday evening. Going to test again as soon as I can get up after my pessary this morning. Bit worried that a line should be more than very faint at 13 dpo/ 10dp3dt??


----------



## star25

Eeek lizzie!! Everyone says a line is a line and can depend on how diluted your urine was, how late it implanted and everyones hcg rises at different levels, I know you know all this just trying to reassure you, update us on next test, so excited for you xx


----------



## lizzie78

All tests this morning are negative except for the FRER which has a hint of a line if tilted correctly, no where near as dark as yesterday and this was with FMU. I suspect I don't have a sticky bean :(


----------



## mowat

Oh Lizzie! Still have everything crossed for you. Have you talked to anyone at your clinic?


----------



## lizzie78

No not yet mowat, have to wait until otd on Saturday, once that one is negative I can call the clinic and book a review xxx


----------



## star25

Sorry lizzie, I'm still hoping for a positive Saturday though, how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks star. Very sad but trying not to be iykwim. It doesn't help that all the pessary symptoms make me feel like I'm still PUPO. Never mind, chalk this one up to experience and. Hope the next one goes my way xxx


----------



## mowat

So sorry Lizzie. Just don't understand our bodies&#8230;.


----------



## JACKDOLL

So sorry lizzie, I know exactly how you feel. Hope 2nd time round is lucky for you as it was for me xxxx


----------



## star25

How is everyone this weekend? 

Lizzie, how are you feeling?

I'm CD45 today, got a bfn yesterday, thought I saw something faint but then kind of disappeared so probably my eyes just seeing what it wanted to, if af hasnt arrived by end of this week I'll test again and in the meantime see what clinic says when I e mail them


----------



## mowat

Yuck STar! I'm hoping for a BFP.


----------



## star25

Thanks mowat :) this is driving me slightly insane now as its getting really late and dont even have sore boobs which means af is normally 7-10 days or other af signs, 3 days ago I had pains when Istood up from a half lying down position on sofa and this is something I have had before when af is close like when you suddenly stand up but then that makes me think af should be soon, arrgghh I hate all this palaver lol 
How are you mowat?


----------



## star25

How is everyone? X


----------



## mowat

I'm alright. Was really down for a couple of days as my symptoms disappeared, but I'm feeling better today and symptoms seem to be back. My two betas were good---quite high. U/S scheduled for August 27th. I'll be over 7 weeks, but I didn't want to have it too early and have any question about if it was viable or not (I've been through that before).

Anyone else still around?


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well for the scan mowat, sure it will as your betas have been good, are you having many symptoms?
I'm going to test again Saturday and it will be the last time I'm testing!
Moving house today though so got a lot to take my mind off things :)
I done an opk last night as felt the need to pee on something and it was all I could find in the chaos, it was a dark positive and that was without any urine hold, just done another and it still looks positive but slightly lighter so wondering if this is ovulation now, I hate all the confusion!


----------



## mowat

Moving house? That should definitely bring on AF. Make sure you pack away any "supplies" and then you'll definitely have her visit!

I've got some symptoms that I think are morning sickness (although they last all day). AF-type cramping and a blockage feeling in my throat that feels like it will turn into vomiting occasionally. Nauseous some, especially in the car. Definitely reassuring to have some symptoms, I've never had anything before.

Anyone else still around? Hope everyone is well.


----------



## lizzie78

Keeping an eye on you both just not posting. Hope your scan goes well mowat and the house move ditto for you star

Xxx


----------



## star25

House move was the most tiring thing ive done in a long time, we were mostly packed by 11:30 but didnt get keys to new house til nearly 4 ! Such as mess but it'd all in now, cant wait to get everything in place 
Hope everybody well and yay for the symptoms mowat but hope you feel ok with them :)


----------



## star25

Hi all, how is everyone?

I had to go for a scan today as on day 55 now and no sign of af, the scan showed my lining was thick and ready for af but have a cyst on left ovary which is preventing this. Nurse said my body had tried to ovulate but failed and the follicle turned into a cyst.
Have got provera to take for 7 days then af should arrive, hopefully next cycle won't be the same otherwise the ivf will have to be delayed if it happens again

hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## mowat

Wow, at least you finally have an explanation! What a relief.

All is fine here. Scan next Wednesday (I should be at least 7 weeks). Until then I'm just trying to carry on.


----------



## star25

Glad your ok mowat, 7 weeks already! Probably feels slower to you but seems to me it's gone quick since you got your bfp, I'm glad I'm finally going to get af then I know I'll only have to wait for the next one all being well, just hope it's a normal cycle


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been MIA it's been a tough couple of weeks. Just wanted to drop by and say I'm glad everything is going well for you Mowat and to wish Star luck with your upcoming treatment!
xxx


----------



## mowat

Hi Lizzie! Did you have your review? Are you starting a frozen cycle soon?


----------



## star25

Thank you lizzie, finally got af Monday so now can start on next cycle!
Hope your ok xxx


----------



## star25

Mowat how was scan? Xx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi mowat yes starting frozen in October. Low odds because we only have 3 day embies but worth a shot. Have you had your scan hon??

Star that's brilliant news, your turn at last!


----------



## mowat

Had a scan last Wednesday. I had started spotting on Tuesday and I figured I was miscarrying yet again, but the ultrasound tech found heartbeats right away the next day! Oh yes, two! A little freaked out... okay, a lot freaked out! Spotting has been off and on, but I'm mostly alright. Feeling pretty enormous already, I'm actually having trouble wearing my regular pants comfortably.

Good luck guys. I'm feeling confident for both of you!


----------



## star25

So pleased for you mowat? How are you feeling about twins? I know you said you had some concerns but glad you sound well xx


----------



## mowat

Feeling better today! Some days I really start to panic and wish it was only a single, but most days I'm getting used to it (and some days I'm even excited!) Just keep thinking I wish we had more money, I wish we had a bigger house,.... Really we're fine (although our house is tiny!), and once I finally believe this pregnancy will work out I'm sure I'll be really excited. After all the miscarriages and everything I really do deserve twins!


----------



## YearningHeart

Omg Star your expecting!!!! Oh I'm so happy for you. That's made my day. How are you, how's it going?

How is everyone else? Sorry I know I was off for a long time. Everything was getting too much and I was so busy with everything.

I hope I hear to hear from you and I hope you are well. X


----------



## star25

Hello yearninghheart! So good to hear from you :)

I'm 22 weeks, got my bfp in march after Sept ivf resulted in a freeze all due to ohss so waited a few mmonths and had a fet, never thought it would actually work! 

How are you? Xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Star - How are you? Hows life? Whats the update?? 

How is everyone else? Its been many years eh!


----------



## star25

Hi, wow it has been years! I'm good thank you, you ? 

Dd is now 18 months and I'm 8 weeks with number 2! This was third fet after dd, first was Bfp but blighted ovum, second bfn then third time we got lucky, saw the heartbeat last week 

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## mowat

Wow I haven't checked this in ages! How is everyone! Baby updates?


----------



## star25

Hi mowat, in good thank you, now 14 weeks! How are you?


----------



## mowat

I'm great! The twins were 2 in April and are crazy busy! They're already maniacs on their balance bikes---can't wait to try skiing this winter. My oldest is 7 and is finally mostly helpful with the twins.

I thought we were done with babies but then I've had major baby fever. It would be so difficult for us and I really think in so many ways that it would be a bad idea so I'm trying to be happy we're done. It's really hard though!


----------



## star25

Mhm mowat, I bet they're all so cute together! 

I know what you mean about baby fever, even though I'm pregnant now I can just imagine me wanting to have babies for as long as possible haha 
I've got 4 embryos left so I would only use them and wouldn't do another whole cycle but hopefully at least 1 more would work 
This one was third time, first was a blighted ovum, second bfn and then we got third time lucky 
Dd is nearly 21 months now, I don't know where the time goes but she's so funny and quite advanced for her age which can be hard work when she's doing things I don't think she should be doing at her age haha 
She was walking at 9 months and hasn't kept still since!


----------



## mowat

Agh! Walking at 9 months? My guys are enormous (they're wearing size 4 or even 5) so walking wasn't super easy for them. Harriet started around 13 months and I finally "dragged" Wilfred to start walking around 15 or 16 months. They're also super slow to talk and we'll be seeing a speech pathologist in the fall because they're so far behind the average. I'm not worried, but it is frustrating that they have so much trouble telling me what they want.

Have you heard from anyone else from this group? Can't help wondering how everyone is doing.


----------



## star25

I know it was crazy seeing her so small, she went straight for it as well like she had been doing it for months, to be honest I hope that doesn't happen again, it was just too early and she has no fear! 
I'm sure your little ones will soon catch up and you won't notice any different, they all develop at different stages
I haven't heard from anyone apart from this thread, hope everyone is ok


----------

